# Defekte Grafikkarte in den Backofen...



## tibu (9. November 2008)

Habt ihr davon schon gehört?
[Sammelthread] Grafikkartenreperatur durch das Backofenprinzip!!! (KEIN SCHERZ) Sammel- & Infothread - Forum de Luxx

Ist schon wieder 1. April?

Obwohl, ich kann mich schwach daran erinnern, das mein Vater vor Jahren dem defekten Fernseher mit einem Fön auf den Leib gerückt ist und dabei irgendwas von kalter Lötstelle gemurmelt hat. Jedenfalls funktionierte er dann wieder.


----------



## µ|V_2814 (9. November 2008)

Davon habe ich schon im Zusamenhang mit Notebook-chips und Heißluftpistolen gehört.
Das das funktioniert ist ein Wunder...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. November 2008)

je nach art des defektes ergibt das schon sinn


----------



## tibu (9. November 2008)

Ich habe hier noch eine defekte 7800 gt liegen, die sich seit 2 min im Backofen rösten lässt. Ich bin mal gespannt was in 30 min passiert.

1. Meine Frau wacht auf und erschlägt mich, wenn sie die Karte im Backofen sieht.

2. Der Ofen wird vom herunterbrennenden Plastik verziert (dann werde ich erst morgen früh, beim Brötchen aufbacken, erschlagen)

3. Die Grafikkarte funktioniert wieder

4. Die Grafikkarte funktioniert nicht

edit:
Jetzt nach 10 min fängt die Sache an zu stinken, als ob man chinesische Billighardware öffnet und dran riecht.
Ich hab mir jetzt ersteinmal ein Bier für etwaige Löschversuche geöffnet, sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Oso (9. November 2008)

Und? Lebst Du und Deine Graka noch?


----------



## tibu (9. November 2008)

Oso schrieb:


> Und? Lebst Du und Deine Graka noch?


 
Ich lebe noch(!) Warum muss Umluft eigendlich so laut sein? Am Rechner optimiert man alles um Ruhe zu haben, aber der Backofen lärmt fröhlich vor sich hin.

Die Karte hab ich rausgenommen, kühlt jetzt ab, dann noch WLP und Kühler drauf und dann der Test.
Ich bin noch skeptisch.


----------



## ATIFan22 (9. November 2008)

Also ich würde morgen zum Bäcker fahren und dort Brözchen holen,dann brauchst du keine Angst haben ,das deine Frau dich morgen erschlägt,nagut dann Am Montag


----------



## Oso (9. November 2008)

Habe mir mal den Thread im Luxx durchgelesen. Eigentlich hast Du ne ganz gute Chance, dass sich da was retten lässt.

Kannst ja mal posten, was drauß geworden ist.


----------



## ATIFan22 (9. November 2008)

umbedingt


----------



## tibu (9. November 2008)

Wie zum Geier....
Nennt mich the next Uri Tibu...

Die Bildfehlerproduzierende 7800 gt funktioniert wieder!
3 DMark06 läft grade noch, aber schon beim hochfahren keine Bildfehler.

Wie geht das denn?

Ich hab das für einen Joke gehalten und da die Karte sowieso defekt war hab ich es einfach probiert.

Morgen versuche ich das mit einer defekten 6600 gt zu reproduzieren, dann mit Fotos und dergleichen.

Ich fass es nicht. Mal sehen wielange das funktioniert.


----------



## BamBuchi (9. November 2008)

hää das is doch en witz das geht doch ned!?!?!


----------



## Equinox (9. November 2008)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> hää das is doch en witz das geht doch ned!?!?!


Man kann defeke ELKOs durch Erwärmen unter Umständen kurzzeitig wieder zur Arbeit überreden. 
Dafür reicht aber auch ein Fön. Man muss nicht gleich den Backofen anwerfen.


----------



## boss3D (9. November 2008)

Verdammt, vielleicht hätte ich meine beiden kaputten Sapphire HD4870er auch in den Ofen stecken sollen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Oso (9. November 2008)

tibu schrieb:


> Wie zum Geier....
> Nennt mich the next Uri Tibu...
> 
> Die Bildfehlerproduzierende 7800 gt funktioniert wieder!
> ...



Super! 

Bist jetzt mein Uri Tibu! 

Auf die Bilder freue ich mich schon.


----------



## rebel4life (9. November 2008)

Es kann auch sein, dass das Lötzinn schmilzt und somit defekte Lötstellen repariert werden, was jedoch ohne Flussmittel nicht ganz so toll ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. November 2008)

genau das wirds sein.

Ich hab mal meine 6600 Low Profile, PCie, die 6800GT AGP und die Gaynward FX5900 in den Ofen geschoben, mal schauen was raus kommt...


----------



## tibu (9. November 2008)

Versuch Teil 2.

Die 7800Gt von gestern abend funktioniert immer noch

Der Versuch mit der 6600 war ein Rückschlag.
Sie hat vorher schon kein Bild angezeigt und nach der Backofenbehandlung auch nicht.
Aber das Gesicht meiner Frau...unbezahlbar!
Den daraus resultierenden Wortwechsel möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten:
Sie: Was machst´n da?
Ich: Ich leg die Karte in den Ofen und hoffe das sie wieder funktioniert.
Sie: Verarschen kann ich mich selber (jetzt folgt eine 10 minütige Belehrung wie teuer doch der Ofen war, welche tollen features der Ofen hat...usw.)
Ich: Ich leg Backpapier unter, da passiert nix.
Sie: Du weisst ja nichtmal wo das Backpapier liegt.Bla, Bla,Bla...
Ich:  Ich geh mit dem Hund raus... lass gut sein.


----------



## ATIFan22 (9. November 2008)

iwo kann ich ihre Reaktion ein wenig nachvollziehen,ich weiß das klingt komisch,aber naja normalerweise denkt man ja,dass man Grakas nich röstet,abae rich hab ja auch noch son paar unfunktionelle FX 5200


----------



## Oso (9. November 2008)

tibu schrieb:


> fullquote




Ich liebe diese Story! 

Aber mal im ernst, kann einer den Effekt, der dabei erzielt wird, erklären? Im Luxx wurde das auch nicht beantwortet.



> Es kann auch sein, dass das Lötzinn schmilzt und somit defekte Lötstellen repariert werden, was jedoch ohne Flussmittel nicht ganz so toll ist.


Das wurde im Luxx verworfen, weil der Schmelzpunkt des Zinns höher liegen soll?! 
Experten vor!


----------



## rebel4life (9. November 2008)

Es kommt immer auf das Lötzinn/Paste an, es gibt je nach Mischungsverhältnis schon relativ niedrige Schmelzpunkte, jedoch bringt das ohne Flussmittel ziemlich wenig. Es gibt Transistoren und auch andere Halbleiterbauelemente, die bei starker Erwärmung wieder kurzzeitig funktionieren, was aber nur zum Test dienen sollte, damit man das Teil dann austauschen kann.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. November 2008)

Einmal das Lötzinn, zum anderen kanns auch sein, das man die Spannung aus dem Material nimmt.


----------



## utacat (9. November 2008)

Wunderbarer Thread!
Nächstes Wochenende gibt`s, wenn mein Mann fragt was wir essen, erhitzte Grafikkarte.


----------



## boss3D (9. November 2008)

^^ Wieder ein Mädel mehr im Forum?!  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Railroadfighter (9. November 2008)

Verdammt, hätte ich bloß den kaputten PC von meinem Vater ins Rohr geschmissen, dann hätt ich mir die Arbeit erspart den zu zerlegen und dann draufzukommen, das ein ATX Pin verbogen ist.

PS Boss3D: 3000 Beiträge, mach weiter so.


----------



## aXwin (9. November 2008)

Werd morgen mal meine 6600GT AGP in den Ofen schieben. 

Wenn dies dann wieder tut währe das der Hammer 

Ach ja kurze frage an die dies schonmal vesucht haben: Stinkt es eigentlich extrem? Oder hält es sich in grenzen?


----------



## Cattivo (9. November 2008)

Hahaha geniale Story 

Werd das auch mal versuchen, falls ein elektronisches Bauteil in Zukunft mal nicht mehr laufen will


----------



## ATIFan22 (9. November 2008)

Man und im Laberthread haben wir noch darüber gelabert,dass es hier keine Mädels gibt


----------



## tibu (10. November 2008)

aXwin schrieb:


> Werd morgen mal meine 6600GT AGP in den Ofen schieben.
> 
> Wenn dies dann wieder tut währe das der Hammer
> 
> Ach ja kurze frage an die dies schonmal vesucht haben: Stinkt es eigentlich extrem? Oder hält es sich in grenzen?


 

So extrem stinkt es nicht, aber es riecht schon ordendlich.

Ich habe gerade noch eine defekte Netzwerkkarte zum leben erwecken können, allerdings mit dem Heißluftgebläse. (Dem Familienfrieden zuliebe)

Mir kommt da eine völlig neue Geschäftsidde.
Ich kaufe defekte Highendgrafikkarten, überbacke sie und verkaufe sie weiter.
Vorteil: Viel Geld

Nachteil: Irgendwann verhaftet mich Interpol als Betrüger, Ausgaben für einen eigenen Backofen (meine Frau lässt nicht mit sich handeln den Familieneigenen Ofen weiterhin zu benutzen), etwaige Scheidungskosten nach der Verhaftung.

Hab heut früh, beim Gassigehen mit meinem Nachbarn (Mechatroniker) drüber geredet. Er hält das auch für plausibel, weil Elkos durch erhitzung... jetzt kam viel Text - habe aber nix verstanden, aber trotzdem immer genickt, muss ja, geht ja gar nicht anders, usw. gemurmelt.

Fotos gibts heut Abend, bzw. dann, wenn mir meine Gattin zeigt wo sie das Datenkabel der Kamera versteckt, ähm... weggeräumt hat.


----------



## aXwin (10. November 2008)

Bei mir wars leider ein schuss in den Ofen  verstanden? in den OFEN

Ne im ernst, meine 6600GT tuts auch nach dem Backen nicht. Das einzigste war das der Rechner jetzt Piept aber kein bild. Und wenn ich über die Onboardgrafik nen Bild empfange erkennt zumindest Windows neue Hardware aber Treiber lassen sich nicht installieren. Auch Nibitor zeigt kein anwählbares Bios an.

Star gestunken hat es aber nicht. War trotzdem mal nen spannender Versuch!

Weiterhin viel Spaß allen die noch fleissig versuchen ihre Grakas zu re-heaten!


----------



## Oso (10. November 2008)

tibu schrieb:


> Hab heut früh, beim Gassigehen mit meinem Nachbarn (Mechatroniker) drüber geredet. Er hält das auch für plausibel, weil Elkos durch erhitzung... jetzt kam viel Text - habe aber nix verstanden, aber trotzdem immer genickt, muss ja, geht ja gar nicht anders, usw. gemurmelt.



Arghhh, das wäre gerade der interessante Teil des Gesprächs gewesen...

Naja, frag Ihn mal, ob er es auch auf gut deutsch erklären kann, oder besser: setz ihn gleich vor den Rechner


----------



## johnnyGT (10. November 2008)

müsste ja auch eig mit mainboards gehen!oder?


----------



## Malkav85 (10. November 2008)

Versuchs doch ^^ Ich versuchs mal mit meiner 88er GTS. Hoffentlich gehts *g*


----------



## Cattivo (11. November 2008)

Meine Tante hat mir vorhin ihren Rechner vorbeigebracht, der einen beim einschalten mit netten bunten verschiedenfarbigen Streifen begrüßt. Hab mal die FX5200, die in ihrem Rechner drin steckt gegen eine alte GeForce2 MX 400 ausgetauscht und siehe da - es läuft. 

Also liegts schonmal nicht am AGP Port oder anderen Komponenten, sondern schlicht an der Grafikkarte. Und jetzt ratet mal, welches Küchengerät seit knapp 5 Minuten am aufheizen ist und was ich gleich wohl vorhabe?


----------



## Cattivo (11. November 2008)

Hat leider nicht geklappt. Die Streifen sind immer noch vorhanden 

Aber ein Versuch war es zumindest wert.


----------



## ATIFan22 (11. November 2008)

schade,aber deiner Oma dürfte eig doch auch die MX 400 reichen,oder?


----------



## Cattivo (11. November 2008)

Tante, nicht Oma 

Die MX400 ist nur leider meine Testgrafikkarte, daher wird die nicht verbaut. Mal schauen, woher ich eine günstige gebrauchte Karte herbekomme. Wird schon schiefgehn


----------



## ATIFan22 (12. November 2008)

naja,son ne alte Graka kriegt man doch schon bei e-bay für 5 € ,nä


----------



## Cattivo (12. November 2008)

Joa, stimmt schon. Habe eben mit einem Kollegen telefoniert, vielleicht bekomme ich sogar eine kostenlos. Muss halt nix spektakuläres sein, da meine Tante sowieso nur E-Mails schreibt und sporadisch mal im Internet surft. Die FX5200 war zwar eine passiv gekühlte Karte, aber selbst das ist unwichtig, da die alten Karten meistens eh relativ leise sind.


----------



## CeresPK (12. November 2008)

Alte Karten relativ leise
also ist die FX5800Ultra noch gar nicht so alt

ne warr nur nen Spaß
ich finde es aber interessant zu wissen was man machen muss wenn alte Hardware aussteigt


----------



## schrotflinte56 (12. November 2008)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> müsste ja auch eig mit mainboards gehen!oder?


ja hab irgendwann auch mal gelesen das es mit mobos geht...(ich glaub den tip hatte ein mitglied hier im forum gegeben, ich glaub der hieß kovsk)
fand es daher amüsant diesen thread hier zu lesen....


----------



## Sash (12. November 2008)

lasst mich raten, mit festplatten geht das nicht oder?


----------



## Malkav85 (12. November 2008)

probiers aus 

Ich kanns mir aber nicht vorstellen, da ich mal davon ausgehe, das im Inneren der HDD keine Lötstellen sind, welche dadurch einen Vorteil hätten wieder zu funktionieren.

Bei einer GraKa sinds meist die RAMs und deren Lötstellen, die bei Anpressdruck und der zugefügten Hitze dann manchmal wieder funzen.


----------



## Mojo (12. November 2008)

Könnte das auch mit normalen RAM Modulen gehn?
Hab hier nen kaputten DDR2-533 rumliegen.


----------



## CiSaR (12. November 2008)

Och menno wieso hab ich das nicht gelesen bevor ich den Kühler meiner kaputten 8800GTX geschrottet habe.
Ich kann sie ja in den Ofen hauen und dann rausfinden wie lange die Karte ohne Kühler läuft


----------



## theLamer (12. November 2008)

so... ich werde mien GF6800 auch mal reinschmeißen, bin aber schon skeptisch...


----------



## **+Sammelbus+** (12. November 2008)

lol geil  wo wird das hinführen ? alte PCs werden im ofen gebacken und sind wieder funktionsfähig  

vllt wird es auch mal ofen geben die automatisch die graka übertakten xD


----------



## schrotflinte56 (12. November 2008)

**+Sammelbus+** schrieb:


> lol geil  wo wird das hinführen ? alte PCs werden im ofen gebacken und sind wieder funktionsfähig
> 
> vllt wird es auch mal ofen geben die automatisch die graka übertakten xD



Vielleicht werden dadurch  Computerläden, Öfen in ihr Sortiment aufnehmen.

mmmh...welchen Ofen nehme ich? den von Intel, AMD oder Nvidia? oder gleich den von ATI(ich weiß gehört zu AMD)!??


----------



## Sash (12. November 2008)

legt mal einen rechner mit wasserkühlung für 10min bei min 750W in die microwelle, und dann postet mal wieviel schneller der rechner dann läuft.
ich kann das leider grad nicht probieren, hab keine wasserkühlung und die microwelle hat nur 700W.


----------



## Malkav85 (12. November 2008)

Bei wieviel Grad muss das eigentlich in den Backofen und wie lange? ^^


----------



## utacat (12. November 2008)

Ich muss diesen Thread einfach weiterverfolgen.
Es ist einfach köstlich, was hier zusammen gebrutzelt wird.

Habe früher mal bei Robotron gearbeitet. Musste dort Leiterplatten nachlöten.
Kleiner Tip für`s nächste Grillen, vorher Löttinktur auftragen, brutzeln, erkalten lasse und mit Isopropanol oder Spiritus abwaschen.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (12. November 2008)

sowas in der art kann man auch mit der xbox machen
wenn die ma nichmher will kann man die auch mit handtüchern umwickeln und überhitzelassen und dann soll sie angeblich wieder funzen.
dürfte relativ das gleiche prinzip sein nur das die box net in den ofen sollte weil bestimmt teile davon dabei kaputt gehn


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (14. November 2008)

hm ja ne natürlcih nicht die ganze xbox^^
aber s soll acuh leute geben die eine xbox ausnanderbauen können ^^

hm ob das auch mit kaputten cd´s funktioniert

ach nee die muss man ja in die mikrowelle legen

ich würde sagen wenn dann funktioniert das nur bei grakas deren ram oder gpu eben nciht mehr richtig fest sitz 
aber bei grakas deren gpu nsich durch übermäßige hitze in den kühlerblock gefressen hat kann mans vergessn
was der grund sein wird wieso s bei manchen geht und bei manchen nciht ^^


----------



## DaxTrose (14. November 2008)

Geht da noch was? Was meint ihr?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maxi2290 (14. November 2008)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Geht da noch was? Was meint ihr?



wenn ja würde mich das sehr wundern  aber das ist doch mal n tipp, wenn die grakka kaputt ist , die garantie aus iwelchen gründen eh abgelaufen ist, ist das doch mal ne letzte möglichkeit sie vor der mülltonne zu retten


----------



## DanielX (14. November 2008)

Klar einfach  mit was Käse garnieren und ab in den Offen damit.

É voilà 8800er ala (Grafik)-Card. 

Ne mal im Ernst sieht irgendwie Schrott aus.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Amigo (14. November 2008)

Oh man, das funktioniert wirklich? Nicht schlecht... 

Da hat meine alte 8600GT wieder Hoffnung 
Allerdings habe ich einen Gasherd...könnte problematisch werden wenn man nicht aufpasst...
Mikrowelle sollte ja auch gehen oder?
Da kann ich die Gradzahl einstellen.

Ich werd das mal testen wenn ich zuhause bin.


----------



## DanielX (14. November 2008)

Microwelle, no go!

Da wird sicherlich Strom fließen in der Platiene, man soll ja nicht umsonst kein Metall in die Micro tuhen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Genim2008 (14. November 2008)

nein nicht in die Mikrowelle!!!! Da von geht die Grafikkarte zu 100Prozent kapput und vlt. kannst die Mikrowelle auch nicht mehr für Lebensmittel verwenden xD. Die Mirkowelle erzeugt Wellen, die die Atome von wasser zum schwingen bringen (ergebnis wasser siedet) wenn du jetzt andere Sachen in den Herd tust fängt metall an zu (ver-)glühen. deine graka ist zu 100% schroot xD Mikrowellenherd ? Wikipedia


----------



## Amigo (14. November 2008)

O man, irgendwie hat ich da einen krassen Blackout...Graka in die Mikrowelle... 
Schon klar dass das wird mit Sicherheit kein Erfolg wird. 

Ich denke es wär mir auch noch klar geworden wenn ich davor gestanden hätte, aber danke Leute!  
Hatten wir was zu lachen...


----------



## Danger23 (14. November 2008)

Also ich muss sagen der Thread ist echt der Hammer. Aber Mikrowelle und Metall ist eine ganz schlecht Kombination. Danach kannst die Mirowelle in den Müll werfen.

@DaxTrose Also ich glaub nicht das da der Backofen was bringt. 

Ich glaub das wäre ein Marktlücke. Backofen für defekte Hardware. Genau in der richtigen Größe mit Plastikablauf fürs geschmolzene und automatischer Gradeinstellung vielleicht noch mit Zeitanzeige wenns durch ist.


----------



## rebel4life (14. November 2008)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Geht da noch was? Was meint ihr?



Nein. Denn es hat seine Gründe, dass dieses Teil durchgeschmohrt ist, allein schon von den Arbeitskosten her wird das sich nicht lohnen, ein voll Ausbebildeter Elektroniker kann locker mal 50-80€ verlangen, dann arbeitet dieser nicht nur eine Stunde an der Platine, denn die anderen Schichten sind bestimmt auch beschädigt worden, sprich man kommt locker auf einen Arbeitstag, wenn man da einen beschäftigt, sprich es sind mehr als 300-400€ weg. (Bevor da jetzt gleich wieder welche kommen, dass man als einfacher Elo doch nie so viel verdienen kann, der verwechselt was, denn man muss einer Firma eben diesen Preis für einen Mitarbeiter bezahlen, letztendlich kommen viel weniger an, das ist jedoch eine andere Geschichte und sollte jedem klar sein.)


----------



## DaxTrose (14. November 2008)

War doch auch nur ein Scherz! Aber trotzdem danke für die ausführliche Antwort!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (15. November 2008)

Sash schrieb:


> lasst mich raten, mit festplatten geht das nicht oder?



Bei Festplatten soll kurzzeitiges Einfrieren helfen.


----------



## johnnyGT (15. November 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Bei Festplatten soll kurzzeitiges Einfrieren helfen.


nicht ernsthaft oder???


----------



## Xyrian (15. November 2008)

Doch, das geht. Aber ich glaub nicht das das lange hält... Bei mir gings ca. 10 minuten...


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (15. November 2008)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> nicht ernsthaft oder???



Doch, glaubst du, ich will jemandem einen Bären aufbinden?
Aber Xyrian hat Recht, wenn es klappt, hält es nicht lange. Aber so kann man die wichtigsten Daten eventuell auf einem USB-Stick sichern.

Bei mir hats allerdings damals nur für 2min nach dem Booten gereicht, da war nicht viel mit Retten..


----------



## johnnyGT (15. November 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Doch, glaubst du, ich will jemandem einen Bären aufbinden?
> Aber Xyrian hat Recht, wenn es klappt, hält es nicht lange. Aber so kann man die wichtigsten Daten eventuell auf einem USB-Stick sichern.
> 
> Bei mir hats allerdings damals nur für 2min nach dem Booten gereicht, da war nicht viel mit Retten..


könnt ja sein ! ich dachte du meinst das ironisch verstehst graka backen hdd einfrieren!!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (15. November 2008)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> könnt ja sein ! ich dachte du meinst das ironisch verstehst graka backen hdd einfrieren!!



Eine Erklärung weiß ich nicht sicher, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass bei einem Headcrash der Lesekopf sich durch den Temperaturunterschied wieder löst und die HDD so kurz wieder anlaufen kann.


----------



## Katamaranoid (15. November 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Eine Erklärung weiß ich nicht sicher, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass bei einem Headcrash der Lesekopf sich durch den Temperaturunterschied wieder löst und die HDD so kurz wieder anlaufen kann.



wieso ist sie denn dann nicht mehr dauerhaft nutzbar?
ich meine wieso denn dann der "Rückfall?"


----------



## CiSaR (16. November 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> wieso ist sie denn dann nicht mehr dauerhaft nutzbar?
> ich meine wieso denn dann der "Rückfall?"



Das Metall zieht sich durch die Kälte zusammen und löst sich von der Scheibe. Durch das Arbeiten der Festplatte dehnt sich das Metall aber wieder aus weil wird ja warm und dann sitzt es wieder auf der Scheibe. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das wenn du die Festplatte in Eis packst das die Sache dann etwas länger hält.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (16. November 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> wieso ist sie denn dann nicht mehr dauerhaft nutzbar?
> ich meine wieso denn dann der "Rückfall?"



Haste schonmal nen Headcrash von innen gesehen ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SlimShady99 (16. November 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Haste schonmal nen Headcrash von innen gesehen ?



O.o wahrscheinlich die sicherste Art, seine Daten zu vernichten^^


----------



## Danger23 (16. November 2008)

Ich würd sagen da hilft das beste Einfrieren nichts mehr. Na da kann man nur hoffen das man ein Backup hat


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. November 2008)

mein Tipp,entweder als souvenir an die Wand oder gib es der Müllentsorgung


----------



## maxi2290 (16. November 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> mein Tipp,entweder als souvenir an die Wand oder gib es der Müllentsorgung



ein headcrash ist ja wenn der schreib/lesekopf mit den platten in berührung kommt. und naja dann sieht das halt so aus 

was auch ganz cool ist, ne festplatte aufschrauben an den strom anschließen und einen schraubenzieher nehmen und dann den ohne druck gaaaaanz leicht drauflegen und runterziehen.  sieht sehr lustig aus  und ergibt ein schönes muster... so als tipp nebenbei falls ihr mal wichtige daten sicher vernichten wollt oder ne alte festplatte über habt und nicht wisst was ihr damit machen sollt. ich mach das immer mit platten die feherhafte sektoren haben (=leicht kaputt sind) damit kann man eh nichts mehr anfangen.

das mit grafikkarten in den ofen legen, funktioniert das auch mit cpus?


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. November 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Das Metall zieht sich durch die Kälte zusammen und löst sich von der Scheibe. Durch das Arbeiten der Festplatte dehnt sich das Metall aber wieder aus weil wird ja warm und dann sitzt es wieder auf der Scheibe. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das wenn du die Festplatte in Eis packst das die Sache dann etwas länger hält.



achso, verstehe.
wenn man die festplatte mit Trockeneis kühlt, könnte man doch noch viele daten retten 



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Haste schonmal nen Headcrash von innen gesehen ?



nein, noch nie. aber krasse bilder^^ selber geschossen=?


----------



## CiSaR (16. November 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> achso, verstehe.
> wenn man die festplatte mit Trockeneis kühlt, könnte man doch noch viele daten retten



Ist nur so eine Theorie und basiert lediglich auf den physikalischen Gesetzten aber ob das wirklich was bringt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (16. November 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> nein, noch nie. aber krasse bilder^^ selber geschossen=?



Nein, aber Google spuckt dazu genug aus. 
Wobei das ein sehr extremer Extremfall gewesen sein muss.


----------



## Sash (16. November 2008)

hm man könnte ja einen behälter mit flüßigem stickstoff nehmen, die festplatte da reintauchen und das ganze in den tower stellen. beim zuklemmen des deckels aber bitte auf die kabel aufpassen. aber passt schon, und schon hält sie ewig. kann man das nicht auch mit ner cpu tun? also statt einen kühler einen behälter mit flüßigen stickstoff ranschnallen, oder sogar die cpu mit drähten verbinden und sie in flüßigen stickstoff untertauchen lassen. dann kann man bestimmt bei 7-8ghz übertaktung stunden lang ohne probleme crysis und far cry 2 auf ultra high in hd auf einem rechner zocken.


----------



## rebel4life (16. November 2008)

Naja, selbst Kupfer leitet ab einer bestimmten Temperatur keinen Strom mehr, deswegen sollte man da nicht zu weit runtergehen, ansonsten bringt einem die beste Kühlung nichts mehr.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (16. November 2008)

Sash schrieb:


> hm man könnte ja einen behälter mit flüßigem stickstoff nehmen, die festplatte da reintauchen und das ganze in den tower stellen. beim zuklemmen des deckels aber bitte auf die kabel aufpassen.



Welchen Deckel? Wenn du den Behälter komplett verschließt, explodiert er irgendwann 




Sash schrieb:


> aber passt schon, und schon hält sie ewig.



Nein, wie du gesehen hast, hilft die Kälte nur, dass der Lesekopf sich wieder bewegen kann. Die Plattern sind ja trotzdem beschädigt. 



Sash schrieb:


> kann man das nicht auch mit ner cpu tun? also statt einen kühler einen behälter mit flüßigen stickstoff ranschnallen, oder sogar die cpu mit drähten verbinden und sie in flüßigen stickstoff untertauchen lassen. dann kann man bestimmt bei 7-8ghz übertaktung stunden lang ohne probleme crysis und far cry 2 auf ultra high in hd auf einem rechner zocken.



Nein, auch das geht nicht, da CPUs ab einer gewissen Temperatur einen Coldbug haben und nicht mehr laufen. Ein Kompressor oder eine Kaskade wäre eine Alternative, allerdings wirst du eine CPU kaum auf 8GHz stabil bringen.....


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. November 2008)

iwie muss ich grad an eine andere COnversation zwischen euch beiden denken


----------



## Sash (17. November 2008)

hehe eigentlich war mein posting nicht so ganz ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (17. November 2008)

Sash schrieb:


> hehe eigentlich war mein posting nicht so ganz ernst zu nehmen.



Man, dann war ja meine Mühe umsonst


----------



## ATIFan22 (17. November 2008)

ohh,armer lil Phil


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. November 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Bei Festplatten soll kurzzeitiges Einfrieren helfen.




wie lange muss man die den einfrieren 

würds gerne mal testen mit meiner kaputten platte xD


----------



## Stergi (18. November 2008)

ein paar minuten sollten reichen, muss aber luftdicht verpackt sein, damit sich beim frieren kein kondensat auf der platte / der platine absetzt und ärger macht 
würd ich so zumindenst machen kp was am besten ist


----------



## Hancock (18. November 2008)

Das mit Festplatte in Trockeneis funktioniert deshalb nicht, weil die Ohmschen Widerstände auf der Steuerplatine temperaturabhängig sind. Je niedriger die Temperatur, desto kleiner der Widerstand, desto mehr Strom fließt also => kann zu defekten führen.

Umgekehrt verhält es sich bei Halbleiter-Bauelementen, wie den Chips auf der Steuerplatine, oder CPUs. Der Widerstand sinkt mit höheren Temperaturen, und steigt bei kälteren. Das ist der Grund, warum man CPUs auch nicht beliebig weit runterkühlen kann, der elektrische Widerstand wird zu groß und die Signale kommen nicht mehr durch, wenn ich das mal so salopp sagen darf.

Irgendwie ein geiler Thread


----------



## maGic (18. November 2008)

hm

ich habe defekte Quadro4 980 XGL, und probiert das aus. oki?

Wann weiß ich nix


----------



## Xyrian (18. November 2008)

Hancock schrieb:


> Umgekehrt verhält es sich bei Halbleiter-Bauelementen, wie den Chips auf der Steuerplatine, oder CPUs. Der Widerstand sinkt mit höheren Temperaturen, und steigt bei kälteren. Das ist der Grund, warum man CPUs auch nicht beliebig weit runterkühlen kann, der elektrische Widerstand wird zu groß und die Signale kommen nicht mehr durch, wenn ich das mal so salopp sagen darf.


Niemals! Noch nie was von Supraleitung gehört? Wenn Silicium -272,8 Grad Celsius unterschreitet, (wobei – 273,15 Grad Celsius der absolute Nullpunkt ist) sinkt der ohmsche Widerstand auf nahezu Null. Also könnte eine CPU theoretisch supraleitend werden.

Blöderweise ist der einzige Nutzen davon, dass der VCore auf einen sehr  kleinen Wert herabgesetzt werden kann, was wiederum natürlich die CPU kühler laufen lässt.

Das letzte war nur eine Vermutung, soweit kenne ich mich mit OC noch nicht aus...


----------



## rebel4life (18. November 2008)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Niemals! Noch nie was von Supraleitung gehört? Wenn Silicium -272,8 Grad Celsius unterschreitet, sinkt der ohmsche Widerstand auf nahezu Null. Also könnte eine CPU theoretisch supraleitend werden.



Jein.

Bei 0 Kelvin geht gar nichts. Denn dann hat auch Silizium keine Valenz Elektronen mehr die Gassi gehen dürfen. Den Rest erklärt dir dann das Lexikon deiner Wahl.


----------



## Xyrian (18. November 2008)

Versuch mal 0 Grad Kelvin zu erreichen! 0 Grad Kelvin = -273,16 Grad Celsius => unmöglich, weil selbst superfluides Helium 2,1768 Kelvin (-270,9732 Grad Celsius) hat.


----------



## Hancock (18. November 2008)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Niemals! Noch nie was von Supraleitung gehört? Wenn Silicium -272,8 Grad Celsius unterschreitet, (wobei – 273,15 Grad Celsius der absolute Nullpunkt ist) sinkt der ohmsche Widerstand auf nahezu Null. Also könnte eine CPU theoretisch supraleitend werden.



Mit Trockeneis wirst du aber kaum auf 0,35 Kelvin kommen. Und davor sind im Silizium so gut wie keine freien Valenzelektronen mehr, d.h. ziemlich hoher Widerstand.

Übrigens: interessanter Artikel dazu: Silizium wird supraleitend - Golem.de


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. November 2008)

naja,mit Stickstoff müsst man doch aber auf 1 Kelvin kommen,oder


----------



## Xyrian (18. November 2008)

Nein, Stickstoff verflüssigt sich bei - 183 Grad Celsius, und das sind noch lange keine 1 Grad Kelvin. Das würde - wie gesagt - nur mit superfluidem Helium klappen.


----------



## Hancock (18. November 2008)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Das würde - wie gesagt - nur mit superfluidem Helium klappen.



Eben nicht, wie du selbst geschrieben hast. Man müsste das Silizium zusätzlich zu 9% (oder noch höher) mit Bor (p-)dotieren. Üblich sind 0,002 %.
(Quelle: Link oben)


----------



## CiSaR (18. November 2008)

Ich denke das Silizium nie als Supraleiter fungieren wird. Es gibt andere Materialien die mit weitaus weniger Temperaturen supraleitend werden als Silizium.
Der Vorteil von Supraleitenden Materialen ist natürlich enorm. Wir könnten z.B. Solarfelder in Afrika errichten und den Strom verlustfrei nach Deutschland schicken. Im Kommunikationsbereich wären verlustfreie Interneleitungen möglich, VDSL 1000000  u.s.w.


----------



## Xyrian (18. November 2008)

Na, dann sind wir uns ja einig...


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2008)

Also bei Wakü, Dice oder LN2 "Unfällen" ist die Methode ja normal(mein TPower musste 5Minuten nach erster Inbetriebnahme erst ein mal geföhnt werden ), aber dass man auch sonst wie beschädigte Hardware reparieren können soll ist mir neu.


----------



## Friday (18. November 2008)

Es ist möglich, einige Effekte zu erklären:

- Wenn eine "kalte" (also schlechte) Lötstelle altersbedingt korrodiert ist, dann kann die mechanische Beanspruchung durch die Wärmeausdehnung den Übergangswiderstand an der Lötstelle verringern, so daß die Elektronik wieder funktioniert.
- Durch die Wärme verändert sich die Kennlinie der eingesetzten Transistoren temporär. Das ist eine dem Alterungsprozess entgegengesetzte Wirkung. Somit können Geräte kurzzeitig wieder funktionieren.
- Elkos haben durch die Temperaturerhöhung eine höhere Kapazität.

- Ein Backofen erzeugt nur bis zu 220°C und Lötzinn schmilzt erst über 300 Grad. Das aktuelle bleifreie Zinn schmilzt sogar noch erst viel später. Das Aufschmelzen von Zinn kann also den Reparatureffekt nicht erklären.

- In der Mikrowelle werden die Chips selbst stark erwärmt, zerstört und platzen sogar wenn man sie zu lange im Gerät liegen läßt.
Diese Zerstörungsart zerstört entgegen der oben von einigen gemachten Aussage die Mikrowelle nicht. Das eventuell sehr warm werdende Magnetron würde bei einem normalen Haushaltsgerät durch den Überhitzungsschutz geschützt werden. Das ist der gleiche Effekt wie der beim Eierkochen mit Mikrowelleneinsätzen: Das erste Ei ist gut und das zweite ist weich weil das Magnetron zeitweise wegen Überhitzung abgeschaltet wird.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (18. November 2008)

Fett, ich habe mir gerade sprichwörtlich den Arsch abgelacht, sowas, sorry, sowas krankes, wirklich stranges habe ich lange nicht mehr gehört, (was dann auch noch funktioniert), ist aber echt cool, hab "leider" gerade keien Grafikkarten rumliegen, aber demnäcsht kommt mal ne 9600 Pro mir ins Haus, das Ding ist schon soooo alt, boah, da bin ich jetzt dann der 4 Besitzer,
wobei eigentlich der 3tte, denn ich war auch der 1ste... 
Dann der erste Kumpel von mir, dannach der 2te und nunja, jetzt über umwegen wieder zu mir, *lol* sage ich da nur, und nunja, das Ding hat auch schon die besten Tage hinter sich, aber funzt immernoch, werde mal weiterschauen...
Aber echt geiler Thread, sowas kommt selten vor, das gehört in das Buch: "Omas Haushaltstipps für Hardware"
Wäre bestimmt lustig, wobei Oma hier nur indirekt ernst genommen werden darf...


----------



## KoRsE (19. November 2008)

Bei wie vielen hat's denn jetzt im Endeffekt funktioniert??


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (20. November 2008)

Ich würde sagen bei fast jedem Zweitem.

Bei der 8800 GTX von meinem Freund hat es wunderbar funktioniert.
Seine Mutter war aber ziemlich erstaunt als sie diese komische Platine in der Röhre gesehen hat


----------



## Railroadfighter (20. November 2008)

Bei der kaputten Geforce 4 von meinem Vater hats leider nicht gefunzt, es gab lediglich für 2 Sekunden ein Flimmerbild. Aber immerhin überhaupt was.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Spacerat (21. November 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Och menno wieso hab ich das nicht gelesen bevor ich den Kühler meiner kaputten 8800GTX geschrottet habe.





Dennisb19 schrieb:


> Bei der 8800 GTX von meinem Freund hat es wunderbar funktioniert.




Seit wann ist die 8800GTX auf dem Markt? Sicher keine 2 Jahre, wieso schickt ihr das Teil dann nicht auf Garantie ein? Oo


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (21. November 2008)

Doch die ist schon 2 Jahre auf dem Markt afair.


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (21. November 2008)

Er war einer der ersten der eine 8800 GTX besessen hatte und deshalb ist auch schon die Garantie abgelaufen.


----------



## johnnyGT (21. November 2008)

Dennisb19 schrieb:


> Er war einer der ersten der eine 8800 GTX besessen hatte und deshalb ist auch schon die Garantie abgelaufen.


krass -was hatte er dafür bezahlt???


----------



## rebel4life (21. November 2008)

Friday schrieb:


> - Ein Backofen erzeugt nur bis zu 220°C und Lötzinn schmilzt erst über 300 Grad. Das aktuelle bleifreie Zinn schmilzt sogar noch erst viel später. Das Aufschmelzen von Zinn kann also den Reparatureffekt nicht erklären.
> .



Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Auf der Arbeit kann ich sogar mit 190°C mit entsprechendem Lötzinn löten. Wobei das dann spezielles Lot für Temperaturempfindliche Teile ist, was man sich aber bei Grakas auch gut vorstellen könnte.

Hat schon mal jemand eine Mail an einen Hersteller geschickt? 

Man muss sich mal vorstellen, dass die bei Leadtek mal die Küche der Kantine in Beschlag nehmen und dann defekte Grakas in den Backofen schieben.


----------



## CiSaR (21. November 2008)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> krass -was hatte er dafür bezahlt???



Mit Sicherheit 500€ so wie ich.


----------



## STSLeon (21. November 2008)

Ist doch Ok. Wenn man überlegt wie lange die Karte an der Leistungsspitze stand (Ultra mal außer acht gelassen) und, dass man immernoch alles zocken kann. Da find ich die 500€ damals gut angelegt. 

BTT: Ich muss das mal ausprobieren, aber leider habe ich keine kaputte Karte im Moment. Die ganze Sache müsste doch eigentlich auch mit Mainboards funktionieren oder? Das wäre wirklich interessant. Dann könnte ich das mal ausprobieren


----------



## uk3k (23. November 2008)

Warum hat mir den Thread nicht eher jemand gezeigt???

Werde morgen auf alle Fälle erstmal meine zu Tode getaktete HD4870 in den Ofen werfen.
Zusammen mit 2 kaputten Mainboards^^
Wäre ja schon geil, wenn zumindest die Graka danach wieder gehen würde....

Dann hätte ich endlich n Argument mir n Board mit CF-tauglichen P45-Chipsatz zu kaufen und unter meine CPU zu schnallen  Und mir n schönes CF zu kreiren, immerhin hätte ich dann 2 GPUs...

mfg


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (24. November 2008)

Funktionieren die Grakas dann dauerhaft wieder, oder is dat nur ein temporärer Effekt?


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (24. November 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit 500€ so wie ich.



Jopp


----------



## uk3k (24. November 2008)

Schade...hat nicht geklappt. Nach wie vor massive Bildfehler bei allen 3D Anwendungen, Animationen(sogar GIFs) und dem Vista Desktop^^ Netter Schneesturm

Ein Versuch wars wert...oder gabs da etwas das mir gefehlt hat?

Wie siehts eigentlich aus, wenn ich bei 105° keine Umluft habe? Weil ich habe so ne shice Automatic, die erst bei 200° Umluft zuschaltet...Und manuell geht nicht. Ist kein Scherz, wers mir net glaubt, dem mach ich ein Foto vom Herd.

Müsste ich die Karte da länger rösten, bei höheren Temps oder isses eh egal, da die Karte beim OC ausgestiegen ist?

mfg


----------



## mrmouse (26. November 2008)

tibu schrieb:


> Wie zum Geier....
> Nennt mich the next Uri Tibu...
> 
> Die Bildfehlerproduzierende 7800 gt funktioniert wieder!
> ...



WIE ZUM TEUFEL ?!?!?! 
Ich habe hier eine 7600 GS liegen, und sie hat auch bildfehler...lag schon ewigkeiten im eck rum 
Aber morgen, wenn mutti in der arbeit ist, wird die graka erstmal in den backofen geschoben  
bin gespannt was passiert...geht sie oder nicht?

MfG Mouse


----------



## CiSaR (26. November 2008)

Ich hau glaub ich auch mal dieses Wochenende meine kaputte 8800GTX rein. Ich muss bloß schauen das ich den Kühler wieder hinbekomme. Den hab ich zerlegt um an das Kupfer zukommen was mir dann aber doch zu viel Arbeit war.


----------



## maGic (26. November 2008)

mrmouse schrieb:


> WIE ZUM TEUFEL ?!?!?!
> Ich habe hier eine 7600 GS liegen, und sie hat auch bildfehler...lag schon ewigkeiten im eck rum
> Aber morgen, wenn mutti in der arbeit ist, wird die graka erstmal in den backofen geschoben
> bin gespannt was passiert...geht sie oder nicht?
> ...




omg 

Falls Mutti merkt, dass Ofen stinkt.
dann weiß ich nix mehr


----------



## caine2011 (26. November 2008)

@uk3k umluft ist glaube unbedingt nötig, höhere temps sind wegen der plaste des pcb´s suboptimal

hast du viellleicht nen kumpel den die grak rösten lassen könntest?


----------



## mrmouse (26. November 2008)

maGic schrieb:


> omg
> 
> Falls Mutti merkt, dass Ofen stinkt.
> dann weiß ich nix mehr




Hoffentlich mekrt sie es nicht 

In 10 minuten geht die Graka backen 
Danach wird sie ausprobiert, und dann melde ich mich wieder 

MfG


----------



## mrmouse (26. November 2008)

So, hab dir graka raus und eingebaut 

UND ICH SEHE....ICH SEHE DAS BILD, OHNE FEHLER !!!!!!!!!!! JUHU!!!! 
Der Wahnsinn, das gibet ned 
Die Graka läuft wieder, direkt eingebaut, udn zack, sie geht 
UNVORSTELLBAR !!!!!

MfG Mouse


----------



## schrotflinte56 (26. November 2008)

glückwunsch

und wie lautet die backanleitung?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (26. November 2008)

Kühler ab, 100-105°C, 30min, Umluft, Nase zuhalten.


----------



## mrmouse (26. November 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Kühler ab, 100-105°C, 30min, Umluft, Nase zuhalten.



Bei mir hats aber garnicht gestunken 
Es war eh nru ein Test, da ich morgen oder übermorgen meine HD 4850 in Empfang nehme


----------



## klefreak (26. November 2008)

mrmouse schrieb:


> Bei mir hats aber garnicht gestunken
> Es war eh nru ein Test, da ich morgen oder übermorgen meine HD 4850 in Empfang nehme




könntest du testen, wie lange der effekt anhält??

stunden tage wochen??

mfg Klemens

(eventuell als 2.graka für folding verwenden...)


----------



## mrmouse (26. November 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> könntest du testen, wie lange der effekt anhält??
> 
> stunden tage wochen??
> 
> ...



bis vor 5 minuten 
hab 3D mark 01 gestartet, ging kurz, dann bild fehler, und Temp von 109°C und *zack* futsch war sie  vööt sol ich sie mal bei 110-120 backen die sau  es ist ein fehler mti dem Speicher, da bin ich mir sehr sicher.
Aber alles ned so schlimm, bekomme ja blad meien neue^^


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (26. November 2008)

Vllt hast du den Kühler auch falsch montiert.


----------



## mrmouse (26. November 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Vllt hast du den Kühler auch falsch montiert.



ne sicherlich nicht...ist ja nur ein passiver, udn außerdem habe ich auch gleich mal das BIOS geflasht  
Aber die Graka hatte seit Anfang an immer so komische Fehler, und dann hab ich beschlossen, an ihr einfach mal so richtig die sau rauszulassen  aber leider ist sie schon voher abgeschmiert 
naja, dann quälle ich noch meine Geforce 6200 bisschen


----------



## maGic (26. November 2008)

ich probiert das mit Quadro 4 980 XGL aus

warten bis 16:00

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/magic-albums-vga-picture3536-bild0347.jpg


----------



## mrmouse (26. November 2008)

*daumendrück* 
sag dann bescheid ob es geklappt hat


----------



## maGic (26. November 2008)

Fehlgeschlagen

keine grafikfehler mehr, aber Win xp spinnt, Bläuliche Bild


So ein Pech
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/magic-albums-vga-picture3542-bild0348.jpg


----------



## FatalMistake (28. November 2008)

hilft der backofen auch bei abgebrochenen chipecken einer hd4870? glaub kaum oder? 
aber sonst echt krank...warum erfahre ich erst jetzt davon? das hätt ich vor über einem monat iwssen müssen als meine hd4870 einging...

mfg


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (28. November 2008)

Ne das wär ein Wunder


----------



## maGic (2. Dezember 2008)

meine graka spukt nach backofen-bad  nicht mehr grafikfehler
dafür bläulich Bild.

Windows xp spinnt noch wie vorher


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (14. Januar 2009)

dann hau ich mal meine kaputte x1950 pro rein kann mir zwar nich wirklich vorstellen dass es geht aber ob se nu sinnlos rumliegt oder schmilzt is egal ein geschmolzner graka klumpen sieht evtl sogar sehr schön aus ..


----------



## schub97 (25. Januar 2009)

mach doch abstrakte kunst draus!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube es nicht! Es hat wirklich geklappt! 
Ich habe von einem Freund eine scheinbar defekte 7600GT bekommen. Er meinte schon im BIOS sind strake Bildfehler zu sehen und es stimmt auch, ich habe es getestet. 
Nach 30min im Offen mit Umluft und 100°C funktionierte sie wieder

Es ist aber schon echt gemein in der Anleitung steht etwas von "noch warm in den Pc stecken". die Slotblende und einige andere Teile hatten bestimmt 100°C drauf und ich schraube munter den Kühler drauf und baue sie auch noch ein... AUTSCH!

Auf jedenfall freu ich mich über eine kostenlose und funktionierende 7600GT.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## maGic (6. Februar 2009)

@nichtraucher91

Bravo, geschafft

hat ofen gestunken?


----------



## Tom3004 (6. Februar 2009)

Das ist echt ein Crazy MEthode.....


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Februar 2009)

maGic schrieb:


> @nichtraucher91
> 
> Bravo, geschafft
> 
> hat ofen gestunken?




Ein bisschen schon, aber das ist schnell wieder weg.

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## Mojo (4. April 2009)

Könnte das auch mit Ram klappen? 
Hab nämlich keine Lust meinen defekten Crucial Ballistix zurückzuschicken.


----------



## fettnex (28. April 2009)

ich habs jetzt auch mal mit meiner defekten hd3850 bei 105°c @30min probiert.. fazit, hm merkwürdig... mir ist mal ein wenig wasser über der karte ausgelaufen, gab damals kein signal mehr also bildschirm war schwarz, war völlig tot.. jetzt gibt sie auch kein signal mehr trotz drehenden lüfters, aber sobald ich per onboardkarte den rechner anschmeiß erkennt er die hd graka trotzdem? check ich nicht, weiß da einer mehr als ich?


----------



## DaxTrose (28. April 2009)

Also ich habe bei meinem Zweitrechner eine gebrauchte 8800GTS 640MB eingebaut. Sie lief vorher mit dem Referenzkühler und ich habe sie auf Wasserkühlung umgebaut. Als ich sie damals getestet habe, habe ich sie nicht wirklich festgeschraubt und sie hing in dem PCIe-Solt - lief 1A. Dann zum Kurztest unter Wasser auch nur reingehängt - 1A! Dann habe ich sie festgeschraubt und ich hatte kein Bild mehr. Sobald sie wieder hing, war das Bild beim Booten da. Aber so wollte ich den Rechner nicht zuschrauben, da der Kühler mit der Grafikkarte schon sehr schwer war und leicht aus dem PCIe-Slot rutschen konnte. Vermutlich hatte der Vorbesitzer die Karte nie festgeschraubt und der PCIe-Stecker der Karte war verformt und keinen richtigen Kontakt zum PCIe-Slot.
Also habe ich sie festgeschraubt, und mit dem Onboard-Chip Benchmarks für CPU durchgeführt und habe die CPU auch mal Temperatur-technisch ans Limit gebracht - sprich, das Wasser war 42°C warm und die CPU 73°C. So hatte sich das ganze System aufgeheizt und vermutlich den krummen PCIe der Grafikkarte "gerichtet". Zumindest funktioniert sie jetzt festgeschraubt einwandfrei und ich lasse gerade seit einer Stunde Crysis im GPU-Benchmark laufen und habe die Karte sogar übertaktet (650/1600/2000). 
Somit denke ich, dass man mit Wärme einiges wieder "hinbiegen" kann - auch im Ofen!


----------



## i7-gtx285 (28. April 2009)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Also ich habe bei meinem Zweitrechner eine gebrauchte 8800GTS 640MB eingebaut. Sie lief vorher mit dem Referenzkühler und ich habe sie auf Wasserkühlung umgebaut. Als ich sie damals getestet habe, habe ich sie nicht wirklich festgeschraubt und sie hing in dem PCIe-Solt - lief 1A. Dann zum Kurztest unter Wasser auch nur reingehängt - 1A! Dann habe ich sie festgeschraubt und ich hatte kein Bild mehr. Sobald sie wieder hing, war das Bild beim Booten da. Aber so wollte ich den Rechner nicht zuschrauben, da der Kühler mit der Grafikkarte schon sehr schwer war und leicht aus dem PCIe-Slot rutschen konnte. Vermutlich hatte der Vorbesitzer die Karte nie festgeschraubt und der PCIe-Stecker der Karte war verformt und keinen richtigen Kontakt zum PCIe-Slot.
> Also habe ich sie festgeschraubt, und mit dem Onboard-Chip Benchmarks für CPU durchgeführt und habe die CPU auch mal Temperatur-technisch ans Limit gebracht - sprich, das Wasser war 42°C warm und die CPU 73°C. So hatte sich das ganze System aufgeheizt und vermutlich den krummen PCIe der Grafikkarte "gerichtet". Zumindest funktioniert sie jetzt festgeschraubt einwandfrei und ich lasse gerade seit einer Stunde Crysis im GPU-Benchmark laufen und habe die Karte sogar übertaktet (650/1600/2000).
> Somit denke ich, dass man mit Wärme einiges wieder "hinbiegen" kann - auch im Ofen!


ganz ehrlich das hört sich ziemlich schwachsinnig an aber das mit dem ofen kenn ich ja xD aber unter 100° -------????????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaxTrose (28. April 2009)

Tja, ich kann nur sagen, wie es war/ist! Es war auch nicht beabsichtig, die Karte durch Erwärmung wieder lauffähig zu machen. Ich hatte nur keine Lust, das Wasser wieder abzulassen und die Karte aus dem Kreislauf zu entfernen. Welche Erklärung hättest Du denn?
EDIT: Die Karte funktioniert immer noch einwandfrei!


----------



## Z_E_R_O (28. April 2009)

Hey Leute. Ich fand den Thread so geil,  dass ich einfach selber mal in den Ofen gestiegen bin um zu gucken ob da Heroin ist, und ....es war da 

On Topic: ich konnts kaum glauben als ich das hier gelesen habe  Das hat mich an damals erinnert als es hieß " Zerkratzte CD's die nicht mehr gehen muss man mit haarspray einsprühen und in die tiefkühltruhe für 1 Tag packen" Ich habs nie probiert, aber ichwette das geht auch mit hardware


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (28. April 2009)

WIE GEIL.
LOL ROFL. Geiler Thread alter.

Mal ne Frage. Muss ich den Kühler bei meiner defekten HD 3870 abmachen?
Also generell bei den Grakas Kühler abmachen? Wenn ja, warum?


----------



## Micha-Stylez (28. April 2009)

Ja die sollte man abnehmen!

Weil die miesten Lüftergehäuse aus Plastik sind ?!

Jeder der bis 3 zählen kann , kann sich das doch wohl denken oder ?? 

Mfg Micha


----------



## -_Elvis_- (28. April 2009)

lol
wie geil
naja meine x1300 spinnt nur manchmal in spielen un jetz das  wenigstens-einigermaßen-funktionieren zu riskieren..
 naja is aber iwie schon krass


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. April 2009)

Leute ihr glaubt es vllt. nicht aber es hat bei mir schon funktioniert

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Hamartia (30. April 2009)

Zitat:
`Mir kommt da eine völlig neue Geschäftsidde.
Ich kaufe defekte Highendgrafikkarten, überbacke sie...` Zitat Ende.
Früher gab es Toast Hawai. heute haben wir nvidia Hawai 

Und ich dachte, die schlimmsten `Spinner` wären immer im Folding-Thread 

PCGHx-Leser und ihre Lebensgefährten:

`Schatz, kannst Du Bitte zwei Pizzen in den Ofen schieben?`
Antwort: `Geht nicht, da ist gerade unsere Grafikkarte drin...`

Köstlich, wenn geniale Tipps so unterhaltsam sind  Wobei `köstlich` evtl. unpassend ist..
Wäre aber eine brutale Art für die Trennung einer Person von einem PC-süchtigen Partner: Radeon Calzone... 

Gruß,
Hamartia
P.S.: @MalkavianChild: gibbet hier also doch noch mehr Rollenspieler...


----------



## Löschzwerg (8. Mai 2009)

Löschzwerg; schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Leute,
> 
> ich bin gerade echt so richtig baff
> 
> ...





			
				dot; schrieb:
			
		

> Das Thema hatten wir schon einmal
> 
> Bitte hier weitermachen.



Ahh, ok  Konnte ich ja nicht riechen 

Aber es hat funktioniert und ich bin jetzt erstmal total happy 

Geile shice  Ich kann es echt nicht glauben


----------



## Citynomad (9. Mai 2009)

Es ist einfach der Hammer. Ich habe gerade eine 8800GTS "gebacken", nachdem ich sie als defekt geschenkt bekommen habe (hat Streifen gezeigt).
Nun funktioniert sie wieder ohne Streifen 

30 min. bei 100° Umluft sind mein Gott


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (21. Mai 2009)

Können, wenn ich die Lüfter abgeschraubt habe, noch giftige Gase entstehen?
Ich möchte nähmlich nicht, dass ich schuld bin, wenn meine Familie nach letzten Auflauf im Krankenhaus liegt


----------



## atariot (21. Mai 2009)

YAY!! Meiner defekten 8800GT hat es auch geholfen! Und gestunken hat sie auch nicht wirklich, Gigabyte scheint wohl geruchsarme Materialien zu verwenden 

Die Karte gab vor dem Ofen nur schwarzes Bild von sich, jetzt läuft sie wie eine Eins... wenn auch nur zur Physx-Beschleunigung.


----------



## rebel4life (21. Mai 2009)

Man sollte vor der Aktion die Kondensatoren auf der Platine anschauen, denn diese halten z.B. nur 105°C aus, da kann es selbst bei 105°C Backofentemperatur dazu kommen, dass diese platzen, denn der Backofen regelt nicht aufs Grad genau und die Kondensatoren haben auch Toleranzen. Und das Elektrolyt ist dann auch giftig...


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (21. Mai 2009)

Was ist denn die Mindesttemperatur im Backofen?


----------



## peppnick (21. Mai 2009)

Hähnchenkeule schrieb:


> Was ist denn die Mindesttemperatur im Backofen?


du brauchst nur den link zu folgen bei dem ersten beitrag hier im thread und schon wüsstest du die antwort

 bei 105° 30 Minuten lang bei Umluft gebacken


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (21. Mai 2009)

Hab mal ne 7950GX2 gebacken!
Und... Es hat funktioniert!!!!!!!!!!
Hab grad ein *bisschen* Lost Planet gebencht, und es gab keine Bildfehler.
aber diese Microruckler sind schon irgendwie net so toll
Danke für den Tipp

PS: Ich hab nur hundert Grad genommen


----------



## yell (5. Juli 2009)

Ich habe einen defekten Samsung R50 Laptop gebacken. Etwa 180 Grad 4 Minuten.
Das Problem war bei diesem aber nicht die Grafikkarte, sondern eher Probleme mit der Stromversorgung auf dem Board


----------



## johnnyGT (14. Juli 2009)

den kompletten Laptop?-funzt er wieder?


----------



## Gamer_95 (15. Juli 2009)

Als ich bei meiner ATI Radeon HD 4850 den Aerocool S1 draufgemacht habe, habe ich wohl die Schrauben nen bischen feste angezogen...
5 Mintuen bei 180 Grad in den Backofen und alles lief wieder.


----------



## yell (15. Juli 2009)

@johnnyGT
Nicht den gesamten Laptop in den Ofen, sondern nur das Mainboard.
Das ist jetzt gut 8 Wochen her und seitdem laeuft der Laptop absolut fehlerfrei.


----------



## Demcy (15. Juli 2009)

ok das werde ich heute mal mit 2 8800GTS versuchen


----------



## NCphalon (15. Juli 2009)

hab keine kaputtene hardware^^ 

aber es is schon lustig dass das geht, wenn bei mir demnächst irgendwas kaputt gehn sollte kommts in den backofen^^


----------



## rebel4life (15. Juli 2009)

Spätestens beim Defekt der Spülmaschine solltest du dir dann eine andere Möglichkeit suchen.


----------



## NCphalon (15. Juli 2009)

da geh ich selber ran, da kann ich ja sehn was kaputt is xD


----------



## yell (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo ich bins wieder.

Habe heute morgen wieder einen kaputten Laptop bekommen. Diesmal war die Grafikkarte wohl (viele bunte kaestchen beim starten).

Nach dem Backofen war alles wieder fit und ich installiere grad Windows drauf.
ein paar Bilder:
http://nazarener.wordpress.com/2009/07/20/kaputte-notebooks-backen/


----------



## mrmouse (24. Juli 2009)

yell schrieb:


> Hallo ich bins wieder.
> 
> Habe heute morgen wieder einen kaputten Laptop bekommen. Diesmal war die Grafikkarte wohl (viele bunte kaestchen beim starten).
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch  
Ist ja echt der Hammer das mti dem Backofen 

MfG Mouse


----------



## Zik (5. August 2009)

Hallo!

Hatte gestern meine 8800 GTS 320 MB im Backofen und die läuft jetzt auch wieder wie ne eins 
Vorher hatte ich schon beim Rechnerstart blaue Streifen.

@tibu  funktioniert die 7800 GT immer noch ?


----------



## Grützen Kurt mit Erdbeere (5. August 2009)

bei mir hat dieses Wunder noch nicht funktioniert
hatte mal ne 8800 GTS versucht auf diesem Wege zu reanimieren, aber nix wars...
auch 2 alte AGP Schätzchen sind im Schrott nun...

Schade


----------



## Zik (5. August 2009)

Bin nur mal gespannt wie lange die Grafikkarte funktioniert. Wird wohl eher von kurzer Dauer sein 
Obwohl ich gestern schon 2 Stunden am Stück gespielt habe und bis jetzt alles ok.

Werde berichten wenn sich was ändert....


----------



## DerKinderRiegel (6. August 2009)

So habe eben meine kaputte 8800gts/640 für ca 30minuten bei 100-110° im eherd mit ober unter hitze "gebacken" sie scheint jetzt wieder zu laufen lass sie gerade eine paar runden im crysis gpu bench laufen
bilder folgen

grüße DerKinderRiegel


----------



## JackOnell (6. August 2009)

DerKinderRiegel schrieb:


> So habe eben meine kaputte 8800gts/640 für ca 30minuten bei 100-110° im eherd mit ober unter hitze "gebacken" sie scheint jetzt wieder zu laufen lass sie gerade eine paar runden im crysis gpu bench laufen
> bilder folgen
> 
> grüße DerKinderRiegel




Ey leute das ist ja nicht euer ernst, sollte ich auf meine Ultra keine Garantie mehr haben, Also sprich die stellen fest das ich den Kühler ab hatte werde ich das defekte teil bei EBAY verkaufen mit dem verweis auf dieses Thema


----------



## Semme (8. August 2009)

An alle die es hinbekommen haben:

Habt ihr den Ofen vorgeheizt...steht ja so bei dem Link, aber hier hat noch keiner was davon gesagt?


----------



## vision03 (8. August 2009)

ihr seid ja irre gg

hab auch grad eine defekte x800 laptop graka in den ofen geschmissen (die auch schöne streifen zieht am display)  werd euch in einer halben stunde berichten obs was gebracht hat.

naja hat leider nix gebracht vielleicht pack ich das mb auch mal ins rohr weil es könnt auch das sein denn wenn ich konstanten druck auf eine gewisse stelle ausübe funktioniert die kiste komischerweise.


mfg vision03


----------



## _hellgate_ (8. August 2009)

hab hier ne 4850 30min bei 10 grad gemacht brachte a er leider nix


----------



## Witcher (8. August 2009)

10 Grad sind ja auch ein bischen wenig.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (8. August 2009)

vermute mal er meint 100° 
10° sind im Backofen auch nicht so leicht zu erreichen


----------



## Zik (8. August 2009)

Hi!

Also meine Karte funktioniert jetzt seit 4 Tagen ohne Probleme und ist jeden Tag im Einsatz. Spiele zur Zeit Gothic 3 in der Auflösung 1920x1200. So wird es der Karte auch nicht langweilig


----------



## DerKinderRiegel (8. August 2009)

@Semme ja ich hab den ofen vorgeheizt, und da unser e-herd zuhause die tempertureinstllung nicht so ernst nimmt hab ich ein backofenthermometer rein gestellt und gewartet bis dieses einigermaßen stabil bei 110° war

hier noch bilder (leider nur mit handycam gemacht da der akku der digicam leer war)


----------



## Professor Frink (23. August 2009)

wenns schon defekt it, kann man ja nichtsmehr falschmachen


----------



## Migo (24. August 2009)

Hi,
ich habs nicht geglaubt, *aber es funktioniert*, wie lange weiß ich noch nicht, 
meine Grafikkarte eine Nvidia Geforce Go 6600, 
Dank gilt den Usern mit der Info


----------



## Mystery (24. August 2009)

Bin mir nicht sicher obs schonmal gepostet wurde aber das funktioniert, aber die sache ist.... wie lange.
Dasselbe Prinzip funktioniert bei einer Xbox360.

Man gucke:

XBOX 360 "Ring Of Death" Lösung !!! - gulli:board


----------



## Justin Bieber (25. August 2009)

glaubt ihr das prinzip kann man auf einen komplettpc anwenden

(bei big tower wirds aber schwierig wegend er backofengröße)


----------



## God-Among-Insects (25. August 2009)

also ein Freund von mir hats mit seiner 8800Ultra gemacht und es hat geklappt!
das Problem war der fehler kam wieder und er musste die jede Woche backen bis sie den Geist aufgegeben hat.aber 3-4 Monate hat sie gehalten


----------



## Shi (25. August 2009)

Loool @über mir  

Backe Backe Grafikkarte


----------



## mrmouse (26. August 2009)

God-Among-Insects schrieb:


> also ein Freund von mir hats mit seiner 8800Ultra gemacht und es hat geklappt!
> das Problem war der fehler kam wieder und er musste die jede Woche backen bis sie den Geist aufgegeben hat.aber 3-4 Monate hat sie gehalten




Das ist eine verdammt harte Aktion xD

MfG Mouse


----------



## BopItXtremeII (26. August 2009)

Ich glaub ich teste demnächst mal an meiner Wii. Das Laufwerk hat auch nen Schaden und Garantie gibts eh nicht mehr


----------



## nuh81 (26. August 2009)

hat einer rausgefunden woran das liegt, das es wieder funk.. das würde mich sehr interessieren, denn das habe ich zum erstenmal gelesen.


----------



## CentaX (27. August 2009)

Verdammt... das hätte ich mal früher wissen müssen! 
X1950 Pro (sporadisches Bildsignal beim Anschalten), HD 2900 Pro (nachm Kühlerwechsel kein Bild) und HD 3870 (durchgebrannter Spannungswandler ) könnten alle noch leben... damn it! 

Meine HD4850 produziert aber auch fröhliche Grafikfehler, hmm... Naja, wenn ich die in den Backofen packe, killt mich mudda  Aber wenn sie endlich abraucht, kann mans ja gut versuchen... Kühler wurde eh schon gewechselt.

@nuh81: Das Zauberwort heißt *Lötstellen*. Können durch viele Hitze/Kälte- Schwankungen brechen/reißen... Bei der Temperatur wird das Lötzinn wieder etwas flüssig und die Risse schließen sich wieder.


----------



## nuh81 (27. August 2009)

hat einer erfahrung damit gemacht bei grafikfehler?


----------



## rebel4life (27. August 2009)

@Centax:

Das wurde beits früher erklärt. 

Bei der Elektronik nimmt man dafür aber einen Reflow Ofen.


----------



## BigBubby (29. August 2009)

Ich werde es heute mal mit meiner defekten 88gtx testen


----------



## BigBubby (29. August 2009)

8800GTX funktioniert momentan wieder. ich werde berichten, sollte sie wieder ausfallen.
Geiler trick auf jeden fall


----------



## CentaX (29. August 2009)

Freut mich, dass es bei dir geklappt hat 
Hattest wohl Glück, dass ich deinen Post im "Was nervt euch gerade total"- Thread gelesen hab, ne? 
Wenn die HD4850 abraucht, mach ich das auch mal... (Ach ja, sie WIRD abrauchen, hat bisher jede gemacht)


----------



## BigBubby (29. August 2009)

auf jeden flal. vielen dank dafür. Ich hoffe es wird auch noch lange halten


----------



## phenomgamer² (29. August 2009)

Also ich war schon kurz davor den kaputten Kenwood 5020 receiver in den ofen zu schieben 
WAr mir aber nich so ganz geheuer. Ich musst mich bei dem Gedanken in den Ofen zu schauen und den Reveiver zu sehen echt zusammenreißen nicht loszubrüllen 

Naja bin dann vorhin ins Bad gerannt und hab gleich mal den 1800 WAtt Föhn angeschmissen und immer schon langsam über die Platine drüber. ZUm SChluss noczhmal eine Sonderbehandlung für die Endstufen und hab sogar den Trafo ordentlich geföhnt  (die Sicherung flog immer raus) 

DAnn gleich alles angeschlossen und es LEBT!!  

Ich werd jetz alle kaputten Dinge erstmal ordentlich föhnen oder backen


----------



## BigBubby (29. August 2009)

problematisch wrids wohl nur bei elektr fensterheberns oder ähnlichem


----------



## Pixelplanet (23. September 2009)

jetzt weiß ich auch warum meine alte Geforce 7950GX2 bei meinem bruder im Rechner wieder läuft

bei mir hat die bildfehler verursacht und wurde verdammt heißt

kurz vor dem austausch durch eine hd4870 erreichte die karte einen neuen Rekord von 125°C

wenige stunden später lief sie bei meinem bruder wieder wie geschmiert....


----------



## BigBubby (23. September 2009)

Die Grafikkarte hat vor 2 Tagen wieder den Geist aufgegeben. Ich belasse es dabei und werde noch die neuen Nvidia abwarten und dann gibts eine neue


----------



## thysol (5. Oktober 2009)

Funktioniert dass auch mit defekten Mainboards?


----------



## BigBubby (5. Oktober 2009)

das kann mit jeder hardware funktionieren


----------



## eVoX (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab hier eine defekte 8800GTS 640 MB die Bildfehler macht, ich hab jetzt den Kühler abgenommen.
Kann ich die jetzt so Problemlos in den Ofen legen?


----------



## Low (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds lustig


----------



## BigBubby (10. Oktober 2009)

Du mußt sie säubern, also WLP und anderes abmachen und dann für 30min bei 110° in den Backofen. Dann abkühlen lassen, zusammenbauen mit neuer WLP und dann kann es wieder funktionieren


----------



## eVoX (10. Oktober 2009)

Ok, gesäubert hab ich die auch schon, werde es morgen mal versuchen, danke.


----------



## Folterknecht (11. Oktober 2009)

Aber nur bei Umluft!


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Oktober 2009)

Bei Ober- und Unterhitze.


----------



## rabit (11. Oktober 2009)

Das ist nicht euer ernst oder?


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich nicht!!!


----------



## drachenorden (11. Oktober 2009)

... ja ne, is klar - wie sagte Dieter Krebs alias Harry Hunger immer: *"Abba schmegge musses!"* 

Mit Heißluft - zwecks Entfernung des Kühlkörpers - zu hantieren, das mag ja eine Sache sein, aber sowas dürfte so oft möglich sein, wie eine Singularität unter meinem Sofa


----------



## BigBubby (11. Oktober 2009)

drachenorden schrieb:


> ... ja ne, is klar - wie sagte Dieter Krebs alias Harry Hunger immer: *"Abba schmegge musses!"*
> 
> Mit Heißluft - zwecks Entfernung des Kühlkörpers - zu hantieren, das mag ja eine Sache sein, aber sowas dürfte so oft möglich sein, wie eine Singularität unter meinem Sofa


Da bei 110grad nichts kaput geht, kann man es theoretisch beliebig oft wiederholen. 
Ob es hilft, ist immer eine Frage des defekts. Irgendwer mußte es jeden Monat wiederholen (Wäre bei mir vermutlich auch drauf hinausgelaufen, wäre es mir nicht zu mühsam) und bei anderen hilft einmalig seit einem halben jahr. Dem nächsten hilft es wieder garnicht.
Das es geht, kann ich aber bestätigen.


----------



## rabit (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde is mit waschen versuchen am besten 90 Grad mit Kochwäsche und 1300 u/min schleudergang.
Ist doch klar Wasser kann dem Chip schaden


----------



## rebel4life (11. Oktober 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Da bei 110grad nichts kaput geht, kann man es theoretisch beliebig oft wiederholen.
> .



Nicht ganz.

Das geht ein paar mal, dann sind die Lötaugen in der Regel hin (sprich sie lösen sich). Silizium ist auch recht temperaturempfindlich, Kondensatoren ebenfalls.

Deshalb mein Tipp: Auf alle Lötstellen Flussmittel gebem, dann mit nem Lötkolben nachlöten, mit Heißluft geht es auch. Dann anschließend mit reinem Alkohol (bzw. so gut wie reinem, also kein Spiritus sonder Isopropanol) gründlich reinigen, denn das Flussmittel ist auf Dauer schädlich für die Platine/Lötstellen/etc. Danach kann man die Platine noch mit Lötstopplack bearbeiten, damit diese nicht oxidiert (die meisten sind aber eh schon beschichtet).


----------



## BigBubby (11. Oktober 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Nicht ganz.
> 
> Das geht ein paar mal, dann sind die Lötaugen in der Regel hin (sprich sie lösen sich). Silizium ist auch recht temperaturempfindlich, Kondensatoren ebenfalls.


Nicht bei 110°, wenn du es etwa verdoppelt schon eher. Die LKos sind die einzigen, die dadurch kurzzeitig "repariert" werden können. Das ist auch oft der grund warum es funktioniert, neben der ausdehnung und so evnetuell überbrückugn von winzigen strukturlücken





> Deshalb mein Tipp: Auf alle Lötstellen Flussmittel gebem, dann mit nem Lötkolben nachlöten, mit Heißluft geht es auch. Dann anschließend mit reinem Alkohol (bzw. so gut wie reinem, also kein Spiritus sonder Isopropanol) gründlich reinigen, denn das Flussmittel ist auf Dauer schädlich für die Platine/Lötstellen/etc. Danach kann man die Platine noch mit Lötstopplack bearbeiten, damit diese nicht oxidiert (die meisten sind aber eh schon beschichtet).


Ich will dich gerne mal sehen, wie du z.B. bei den GRam bausteinen nachlötest. Das ist eine Grafikkarte und kein Ferngesteuertes Auto.


----------



## rebel4life (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja, also ich hätte da ne Weller WDM-3, ne Ersa Rework Station zur Verfügung, noch Fragen? 

In ganz schlimmen Fällen kann ich auch noch ins Lötlabor gehen, dort haben die noch bessere Geräte, in ein bis zwei Monaten macht unser Lehrjahr im Lötlabor noch eine Ausbildung fürs SMD löten.

Elkos haben weniger Kapazität wenn sie kälter sind, durch die Hitze haben sie mehr, aber das gilt auch nur solange, solang sie warm sind. Gutes Beispiel: Röhrenfernseher hat Bildfehler, ein Kondensator im Netzteil ist leicht gewölbt: Was macht man dann? Kältespray auf den Kondensator und siehe da, das Bild wird schlechter. Mit Heißluft könnte man den Kondensator jetzt noch erhitzen, macht man aber nicht, man geht her und tauscht das Teil aus.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ja, also ich hätte da ne Weller WDM-3, ne Ersa Rework Station zur Verfügung, noch Fragen?


 
Ja ...was machen alle die die das nicht haben ?


----------



## rebel4life (11. Oktober 2009)

Er hat gefragt, wie *ich* das machen würde. Ist schon klar, dass nicht jeder Lötstationen für Tausende von Euro hat, aber wenn er gezielt nach dem Weg frägt, nach dem ich das machen würde, dann sage ich es halt einfach...

Wenn man Bildfehler hat, dann ist das mit dem Kältespray nicht zu verachten - einfach mal auf ein paar verdächtige Elkos sprühen und dann das Bild beobachen.  

Einen Elko kann man auch mit nem 20€ Lötkolben wechseln.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2009)

^^Ist schon klar das er gefragt hast wie du das machen würdest ....aber du hast ja das als tip für alle abgegeben .....darum frag ich mich wie sie deinem tip folgen sollen 

Klar das es so wie du beschrieben hast besser ist ...aber für jemanden ohne entsprechender Kenntniss und Equipment ist der Backofen eine Alternative die funzen kann


----------



## BigBubby (11. Oktober 2009)

Was für ein Spaß, wenn "einfache" Leute mit Kältespray am laufenden PC arbeiten und von einmal nur ein kleines rauchfähnchen kommt wegen kurzen von kondenzwasser.

Sehr schlechter Tipp für den Laihen. 

Wie gesagt funktioniert der Backofen"trick". Was wirklich alles da passiert weiß keiner


----------



## rabit (11. Oktober 2009)

Investieren so viel Kohle für Hardware und halten sich dann am Backofen auf und riskieren die restliche Hardware.
Muss ich nicht verstehen.
Bei einer def Festplatte regen sich alle auf und sagen sofort wegschmeissen dann wieder die Chips im Backofen rösten versteh ich nicht!


----------



## van pwn (11. Oktober 2009)

hi leute 

hab eben meine 9600 gt die kein bild mehr auswarf (inklusive kurzem doppelpiepser vom mb) für 30 minuten bei 125° in den ofen gehauen...


läuft seit 30 minuten wie geschmiert  


ich liefer in ein paar tagen noch mal nen zwischenbericht ab

ach ja, hab jetzt gerad meine 9800 gtx im ofen


----------



## theLamer (11. Oktober 2009)

Hilf das eig auch, wenn die Graka defekt ist, aber noch ein Bild zeigt?
Hab eine HD 4850 hier, die Bildfehler produziert und nach dem Booten zeigt sie gar nix mehr an...

KÖnnte das ja auch mal ausprobieren


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2009)

^^Jepp...es geht ja darum kalte Lötstellen wieder zusammen zufügen .

Ob es was hilft kann dir keiner genau sagen aber bei einer Karte ohne Garantie kann man ja nichts mehr verlieren 

Versuchen kostet somit ja nichts


----------



## BigBubby (11. Oktober 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Investieren so viel Kohle für Hardware und halten sich dann am Backofen auf und riskieren die restliche Hardware.
> Muss ich nicht verstehen.
> Bei einer def Festplatte regen sich alle auf und sagen sofort wegschmeissen dann wieder die Chips im Backofen rösten versteh ich nicht!


Festplatten kann man ins Gefrierfach legen und damit eventuell noch ein paar minuten rausholen (Natürlich nciht bei headorcrash)

Sag mir mal, wo man seien Hardware so riskiert, wenn man die Graka in Backofen steckt? Das ding schmilzt erst bei sehr viel höheren temperaturen. Wenn man sie vorher gut reinigt, können somit auch keine kurzschlüsse entstehen. Mehr als genau so kaptu wie vorher sein, wird die karte also nicht...


----------



## van pwn (11. Oktober 2009)

so, die 9800 gtx+ die zuvor nur im vga modus lief und bei installierten nvidia treibern crashte funktioniert seit ner ca. 45 std auch wieder tadellos 


lang leben die backöfen!


----------



## Russel Grow (11. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich benutze den Ofen um mir ne Pizza essfertig zu machen, oder um Brötchen zu backen, ect.

Manche backen sich ihre Graka zurecht, Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.


----------



## rabit (11. Oktober 2009)

Sachen gibt es die gibt es gar nicht


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Oktober 2009)

Ob das auch mit einem USB-Funkempfänger funktioniert? 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## van pwn (15. Oktober 2009)

so nochmal ein update, mit leider schlechten nachrichten:

sowohl die 9600 gt als auch die 9800 gtx haben nach ein paar stunden wieder den dienst versagt, mit exakt den selben problemen 

also bei mir hat die backofen methode nur temporär geholfen...

9600 gt wieder mit doppelpiepser und 9800 gtx läuft nur noch ohne treiber, mit treibern crasht sie nach unbestimmer zeit.


----------



## Nixtreme (31. Oktober 2009)

Unglaublich aber war,
meine einzige PCI-E Grafikkarte, meine GF8800GTS hat heut Mittag den Geist aufgegeben! Beim Versuch die Karte mit Furmark zu belasten wurde nch ein paar sekunden der Treiber "wiederhergestellt" und danach Absturz. Beim nächsten Start kamen so gelbe Streifeartefakte auf den Bildschirm. Beim nächsten Start blieb der Monitor dann ganz schwarz...

Dann hab ich halt den Referenz-Kühlerabmontiert und die Wärmeleitpaste entfernt (die GPU war total zugekleistert, ob das so übrlich ist bei Grakas?). Dann das gute Stück bei 100°C Ober-Unterhotze gebacken und anschließend kühler mit neuer WLP wieder drauf (die alten Leitpads vür die VRms hab ich draufgelassen da die noch gut aussahen und von der konsistenz noch sehr geschmeidig waren und siehe da... alles Funzt wieder seit etwa einer halben Stunde einwandfrei, idle-Temps sogar nen Stück besser als vorher (ca -5° runter)

*Mein Dank geht an CoolerMaster für die neue Wärmeleitpaste und an meine Mum die mir mit professionellem Rat beim Graka-Überbracken beistand*

Hier noch ein Paar Bilder von der ganzen abenteurlichen Aktion


----------



## onkel walter (31. Oktober 2009)

meinen Glückwunsch...
das die Karte wieder läuft, hoffentlich lange...

by the way: geiles Hemd


----------



## Nixtreme (31. Oktober 2009)

Danke, leite ich umgehend an meine Mama weiter dass es dir gefällt 

Ich hab jetzt ein bisschen schiss davor die karte zu belasten. ich werd morgen mal wieder COD4 zocken und schauen was passiert, muss ja nicht gleich der Furmark sein


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. Oktober 2009)

Das war bestimmt seine Mutter. 

Edit: Richtig vermutet.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. November 2009)

Ich habe noch eine 6600GT Speicher hin dazu noch eine 9200LE oder 9250(genau weiß ich das nicht).

Villt würde die auch wieder gehen...aber leute ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen das das danach wieder geht.


----------



## BigBubby (1. November 2009)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine 6600GT Speicher hin dazu noch eine 9200LE oder 9250(genau weiß ich das nicht).
> 
> Villt würde die auch wieder gehen...aber leute ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen das das danach wieder geht.



Junger Paderwan, viel zu lernen du hast!

Gerade die mit dem Defekten Speicher könnte eine Zeitlang danach wieder funktionieren.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. November 2009)

Das habe ich schon gelesen...Meister...

Aber das hätte für mich keinen Sinn da das beide AGP Karten sind und ich keine Bord mehr habe das das auch hat.


----------



## BigBubby (2. November 2009)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon gelesen...Meister...
> 
> Aber das hätte für mich keinen Sinn da das beide AGP Karten sind und ich keine Bord mehr habe das das auch hat.


Das ist an anderer Punkt, der aber nichts an der Möglichkeit ändert


----------



## Melcat (2. November 2009)

Lol, meine alte Graka geht wieder XD (Auch wenn ich sie nciht mehr brauche).


----------



## Genghis99 (2. November 2009)

Ich les jetzt hier bloss über NVidia - erinnert mich an die Sache mit dem Lötmittel bei den Mobil-G92 ...

Kleiner Scherz am Rande : Wann muss man nochmal den Käse drauftun ?


----------



## lemur (6. November 2009)

Is ja geil werde mal morgen meine def 8600gt und meine def. Gigabit lan karte einwerfen


----------



## Eiswolf93 (7. November 2009)

Habe hier 3 X1800 GTO, eine 7300 GS, eine 4850 und eine 4870 rumliegen. Alle kaputt.

Mit einer anderen 7300 GS hat es schonmal geklappt, wobei ich bei den 4xxx Grakas wenig hoffnung habe, da wahrscheinlich die Spawas durch sind

Morgen gibt es einen GraKa-Auflauf, mal schaun wie der schmeckt

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Havenger (7. November 2009)

> Die Methode ist im Prinzip sehr einfach. Man heizt seinen Backofen auf ca. 100°C vor und legt die Grafikkarte mit Backpapier aber OHNE Kühler in den Ofen. Bei 105°C und Umluft belässt man die Grafikkarte für ca. 30 Minuten im Ofen. Dannach sollte die Karte "Ofenfrisch" eingebaut werden.
> Einige User berichteten über einen strengen Geruch beim *Backen*, dies ist normal, jedoch sollte der Ofen für die nächste Pizza gereinigt werden.
> Zum *Backen* von Grafikkarten ist kein Reibekäse und keine Kräuterbutter notwendig.
> Nvidia Karten *Backen* goldbrauner als ATI Karten.
> ...


 


der absolute hammer !

"herr ober was können sie mir empfehlen ?" 
"´eute haben wir etwas ganz besonderes das radeon suflét mit würzigem geforce braten" 

sorry aber das musste mal sein is wirklich der ober hammer !!!


----------



## lemur (7. November 2009)

Moin 
So habe jetzt mal meine Graka und meine Lan Karte im Ofen mal schauen ob es klappt


----------



## Havenger (7. November 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage an alle die sich mit Technik auskennen und da müsste ich hier richtig sein *lol* : hab eine dockingstation von ms die ist erst 3 tage alt und die hat die angewohnheit die tastatur und maus nur ca 20sek aufzuladen und dann ist schluss dann kommt mal kurz noch ein kleines bissl strom durch und dann ist ganz schluss ...

habe das bereits mit nem lüfter geprüft und an keinem der kontakte für die maus und die tastatur kommt noch strom. jedoch gibts dort einen spannungswandler der direkt von der stromquelle kommt und dann offenbar diesen verteilt an die lade punkte. dieser hat den fehler auch wenn man den lüfter dran hält ...

hilft da der backofen ?


----------



## rebel4life (7. November 2009)

In der Regel nicht.

Mach ein Bild und organisier dir ein Multimeter, besser noch ein Oszilloskop und ein paar Widerstände als Last.


----------



## lemur (7. November 2009)

War ein Fehlschlag beide Probanten haben sich nicht reanimieren lassen schade


----------



## Havenger (7. November 2009)

was ist ein Oszilloskop ? kenne ja ein mikroskop aber das ...


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2009)

Ein Gerät was dir (unter anderem) den zeitlichen Verlauf einer Spannung anzeigt.


----------



## BigBubby (7. November 2009)

Wenn das ding drei tage alt ist, zurück in laden und neues holen. Fang da garnicht erst an rumzuexperimentieren und die garantie zu verlieren


----------



## rebel4life (7. November 2009)

Damit siehst du dann ob die Spannung einbricht oder es Oberwellen gibt. 

Du hast aber anscheinend eh keins, deswegen fällt die Möglichkeit weg. Ohne Messinstrumente und vor allem Erfahrung lässt sich so ein Fehler kaum beheben.


----------



## Havenger (7. November 2009)

aso und woher bekommt man das und wichtig wieviel kostet es ? wäre eig dusselig wegen einem versucheins zu kaufen aber naja ...


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. November 2009)

Ich geb dir mal ein Tipp  . 
Aber wenn du sowas nicht täglich brauchst, wäre es Geldverschwendung.


----------



## rebel4life (7. November 2009)

Ein günstiges und altes Oszilloskop kostet leicht mal 100-120€.

Ein neues digitales Oszi (hat aber einige Nachteile, sprich nicht zu empfehlen, man sollte wenn dann ein analoges und ein digitales haben) kostet gut mal 360€ (wäre eins der billigsten), bei Pollin bekommst du für rund 230€ ein analoges Oszilloskop. 

Nur nützen dir die besten Messinstrument nichts, wenn du kaum Erfahrung in Sachen Elektronik hast und auch nicht weißt, was dir die angezeigten Werte bedeuten bzw. du keine Erfahrungen im Schaltungsaufbau hast, dann wirst du kaum bei einer Fehlersuche erfolgreich sein.

Bei der Lehre zum Elektroniker lernt man sowas (wobei heutzutage kaum noch etwas repariert wird, da werden meist nur Baugruppen ausgetauscht), aber die Lehre dauert auch 3,5 Jahre und die sind nicht umsonst da (man lernt natürlich nicht nur die Fehlersuche, aber ein guter Elektroniker kann sehr schnell Fehler finden und diese beheben).


----------



## Havenger (7. November 2009)

gut dann ist das schon mal ne gute hilfe ... ist einer hier elektroniker  ?


----------



## Nixtreme (8. November 2009)

Ich bitte alle nun lesenden eine Gedenkminute einzurichten zu ehren meiner altehrwürdigen GF 8800GTS (*01.05.07 +06.11.09). 

_Nach einer Backofenreanimation hielt sie wacker eine Woche lang durch und ließ sogar noch das ein oder andere Multiplayergefeht in COD4 und ein paar Stunden in Stanglehold über ihre alten Transistoren ergehen. Nun nach einer Woche hat sie erneut das zeitliche gesegnet doch ich möchte sie in Würde und Ehre ruhen lassen._ Außerdem sind mir nochmal 6€ für WLP zu Teuer und die XFX4870 zu unschlagbaren 109€ ist eh schon bestellt und müsste Montag bei mir sein! 

Wir danken dir G80 für die Unified Shader Architektur, Cuda und DX10. Mögest du im Himmel noch viele FPS-Rekorde brechen


----------



## Havenger (8. November 2009)

ich richte mein beileid an dich aus ...
hast du schon überlegt was du tun willst ? seebestattung, verbrennen oder doch lieber was klassisches ?


----------



## rebel4life (8. November 2009)

Ich mach die Ausbildung zum Elektroniker, hilft dir aber nicht viel, denn ich wohn ganz weit im Süden von Bayern. Zudem hab ich entsprechendes Messwerkzeug eh nur in der AWS zur Verfügung und da kommst du nicht rein.


----------



## Nixtreme (8. November 2009)

Ka...vielleicht rahm ich sie mir und häng sie an die Wand oder sowas


----------



## Havenger (8. November 2009)

aber denk dran auch wenn sie tot ist sie hat noch gefühle ! das ist wie mit ner frau sie ist zwar weg doch denkt trotzdem noch an dich  ...

also keine rohe gewalt wenn du durch das pcb durchbohrst :LOL: ...


----------



## rebel4life (8. November 2009)

Du kannst ja die einzelnen Layer rausholen und mit ner guten Lupe betrachten.


----------



## Nixtreme (8. November 2009)

OMG das PCB würde ich niemals durchbohren, das tu ich doch meinem Baby nicht an! Auch wenn _sie_ tot ist, änge ich noch immer irgendwie an ihr  Es wird noch lange dauern bis die 4870 ihren platz in meinem Herzen eingenommen hat...

lol was für ein Käse


----------



## rebel4life (8. November 2009)

Leg se doch in reinen Alkohol oder Öl ein und stell se aufs Nachtkästchen.^^


----------



## Havenger (9. November 2009)

ja so ne konservierung wie früher in bio mit den amphibien LOL ...

oder was jetzt ganz groß in mode ist : anhänger mit pc sachen - also kauf dir ne kette und häng sie dir um den hals ... ja so schön kann ewige liebe sein  ...


----------



## Tytator (18. November 2009)

Hab nun schon 2 8600GT von Asus und Leadtek durch den Ofen wiederbelebt.
Bei der letzteren hat der Ofen extrem gestunken, meine Küche stinkt seit 3 Tagen. Bei meinen Eltern mit Umluft war das nicht so, also sucht euch einen Umluftofen, es lohnt sich.


----------



## nobbi77 (18. November 2009)

Dank euch und diesem Thread habe ich gestern meine 8800GT gebacken und gerettet.
Vielen dank. Und der Umluftofen wirkt wirklich Wunder, kein Gestank.

Nur bei meinem defekten Notebook hats nicht geklappt.
Der vom Hersteller diagnostizierte Wasserschaden war ein Platinen-Haarriss ....
Naja, es kann nicht alles klappen...


----------



## theLamer (20. November 2009)

So, meine HD4850, die zwar noch ein Bild zeigt aber immense Bildfehler und schon in 2D abstürzt, hat eben im Backofen (Umluft 100°C) gelegen. Ich werde euch berichten, ob ich sie wiederbeleben konnte 

Denke mal, dass lag an der stark erhöhten SPannung wegen Vmod... (war getaktet über 4870-Niveau...) - wobei solche Bildfehler ja eher auf den Speicher hindeuten und der lief mit Standardspannung.... egal - Abwarten ^^


EDIT: Sie zeigt beim Bootscreen usw keine Bildfehler mehr wie vorher, im Abgesicherten Modus zeigt sie auch ein fehlerfreies Bild, aber im normalen Modus zeigt nicht! Nach dem Bootscreen nur ein schwarzes Bild. -> Treiberproblem? WEil im Abgesichertem Modus gehts ja wunderbar


----------



## Havenger (20. November 2009)

also : hab jetzt die ladestation von meiner tastatur wieder bekommen ( wurde ausgetauscht ) und was kommt : grün blink grün blink grün blink ... ... ... rot rot rot rot rot !!!! das ding is immer noch im arsch ! jetzt kommt die paltine in den backofen !


----------



## tuner-andy (20. November 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> So, meine HD4850, die zwar noch ein Bild zeigt aber immense Bildfehler und schon in 2D abstürzt, hat eben im Backofen (Umluft 100°C) gelegen. Ich werde euch berichten, ob ich sie wiederbeleben konnte




Dann wünsch ich dir mal gutes Gelingen! 

Ich finde diese Reperaturmöglichkeit schon etwas seltsam aber auch sau geil weil sie teilweise funktioniert!


----------



## JayKey (27. November 2009)

Hallo,

habe meine alte Notebook ATI X700 auch wieder mit der Backmethode hinbekommen. Ich habe die Karte für ne halbe Stunde in den Backofen gehauen und jetzt funktioniert sie wieder!!!

Echt geil, da das Notebook seit über einem beim rumliegt und nun kann ich das Ding endlich wieder benutzen. Notebook läuft seit zwei Tagen und alles ist im grünen Bereich.  Gespielt habe ich noch nicht, aber das folgt am Wochenende, ich hoffe die Grafikkarte macht das mit. 

Ich kann das Backen nur empfehlen vor allem wenn die Grafikkarte eigentlich eh nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist


----------



## Shibi (27. November 2009)

Ich hab vor ner Halben Stunde eine defekte 8800GTX gebacken und jetzt funktioniert sie wieder einwandfrei.

Vorher Kühler entfernt, dann 30 Minuten bei 100°C Ober und Unterhitze gebacken und mit etwas Käse garniert. ^^

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Havenger (27. November 2009)

also meine ladestation in den ofen zu tun würde doch nix bringen ... der spannungswandler dazu is direkt im eimer ( seltsam usb funktioniert aber ) könnte man daher den strom vom usb mit nutzen um die ladefunktion zu aktivieren ? ( beides hat 5v nur der anschluss für die ladestation bringt 4a ist das wichtig ? ) will net wirklich die tastatur und maus schrotten ...


----------



## Shibi (28. November 2009)

Ich denke ein USB Anschluss kann nicht genug Ampere liefern. Aber ich kenn mich damit nicht so gut aus.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Havenger (28. November 2009)

ja usb hat 100ma also ein ganzes stück zu wenig ... aber ist das iwie wichtig beim aufladen ?


----------



## rebel4life (28. November 2009)

Welche Ladestation ist es denn genau?

Dann schau ich schnell, was man da machen kann.


----------



## Havenger (30. November 2009)

das ding heist ms charging hub v1.0

so sieht das ding aus : http://www.geek.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/microsoft_8000_desktop_06.jpg


----------



## Barney Stinson (30. November 2009)

Habe meine 8800 GTX in den Backofen gelegt.
War defekt, Bild wurde nicht angezeigt.
Nach einer halben Stunde bei 100°C läuft sie wieder. Wahnsinn ^^


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (30. November 2009)

Hab noch eine alte Radeon 1900GT rumliegen. Die wurde ausgemustert, weil sie irgendwann in 3D lustige rote und grüne Streifen im Bild erzeugt hat. Hatte damals auch versucht, den RAM-Takt zu senken - nur leider ohne Erfolg.

Ich werd das mal mit dem Backofen probieren - so wahnsinnig es auch klingen mag  wär ja auch nicht schlimm, wenn die Karte danach total kaputt ist. Umluft hab ich gottseidank


----------



## Barney Stinson (30. November 2009)

Wir haben keine Umluft, hat trotzdem geklappt


----------



## Mystik (30. November 2009)

Bei einem ehemaligen Praktikumsplatz gab es einen ur uralten Rechner der aber für die Arbeitszeitabrechnung wichtig war. Der war Jahrelang durchgelaufen und als die in ein anderes Gebäude umgezogen sind wollte die Festplatte nicht mehr anspringen. Die haben die HDD dann ne ganze weile mit nem Heißluftföhn bearbeitet und dann ging es wieder. angeblich kam das weil da Plastikteile im Kugellager die durch den Dauerbetrieb geschmolzen waren beim Umzug erstarrt und durch den Föhn hat die dann wieder funktioniert


----------



## Aeroloko (30. November 2009)

Houwdi! 

Hab meine Razor Diamondback (v1.0) mit Spühli und Wasser gesäubert und nach dem einstecken, war sie nicht mehr ansprechbar.
Also, was solls, neue Maus bestellt, und alte in den Backofen, gab ja nix mehr zu verlieren.
Nun.....jetzt geht sie wieder, und der Dreck mitsamt Fett wurde sogar flüssig gekocht und man konnte ihn wunderbar abwischen.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich werd morgen mal mein Asus M2N32 Deluxe Board testen.. wenn es immer noch kein Pieps von sich gibt (WaKü defekt.. mir wurde eine defekte Plugin Ecke geliefert.. die hat getropft.. aber nur als die Pumpe lief -.-) werd ich das ding mal in den Ofen schieben. Allerdings montier ich vorher alles Plastik mässiges ab inkl. Kühler. Mal schauen ob das ding wieder läuft dann.. ^^

Durch gebrannt sehen die Konsis und Chips soweit nicht aus.. könnte vll klappen.


----------



## Scarry (1. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir gehen heute abend auch mal 5-6 bildfehlerkarten in den ofen, mal schauen wie hoch die quote denn wirklich ist, das die davon wieder laufen könnten. 

Zudem habe ich mit meinem vater vor 6 Prozessoren zu einen Würfel zusammen zu bauen und als ersten 6Kern Prozessor zu verkaufen. (auch wenn das jetzt nich ganz hier rein passt, mich aber schon sehr amüsiert xD)


----------



## Shi (1. Dezember 2009)

Gut, dann teil uns mal mit ob sie wieder funktionieren


----------



## Havenger (2. Dezember 2009)

so hab ne neue erkenntnis zu dem ladegerät : das ding liefert strom über das kabel was an der steckdose hängt ... hab die akkus aus der tastatur draussen und es funktioniert ! nur da bleibt die frage : wenn über genau den selben anschluss strom kommt warum lädt der dann die akkus net ???


----------



## dsms (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe eine defekte GeForce 8800 GTX in den backofen getan, danach ging sie wieder.. allerdings nur 2 wochen lang, bis die grafik-fehler wieder auftraten..

ich hab die karte dann noch mal in den ofen getan, diesmal länger und bei höherer temp, aber sie hielt wieder nur eine woche... 

also die backofen-technik schein selbst bei erfolg nicht von anhaltender dauer zu sein.


----------



## longtom (4. Dezember 2009)

Gas ganze hat mit kalten Lötstellen oder ähnlichem nichts zu tun ,da liegt der Schmelzpunkt bei 180 bis 190° .
Beim Backen von Hardware richten sich die Atome neu aus ,dadurch können kleinste Haarrisse wider geschlossen werden und mit Glück läuft die Karte oder das Bord wieder .
Bei größeren Schäden (Speicher im Eimer usw...) oder durchgebrannter Hardware kann der Ofen auch nichts mehr machen ,und meistens ist der Erfolg nur von kurzer dauer .
Ein zurücknehmen des Taktes von GPU und Speicher kann den Effekt aber um ein vielfaches verlängern .


----------



## PrincePaul (6. Dezember 2009)

JUHU bei mir hats auch funktioniert................habe meine 8800GTS für ne halbe Stunde in Backofen gepackt (Bei 105° Umluft)..........

Endlich wieder zocken !!!!


----------



## Havenger (6. Dezember 2009)

@princepaul : mein beileid zu dem dsl problem ...

aber kann man eine easybox von vodafone durch backen wieder funktionstüchtig machen ? ein kumpel hat die wegen dauernder dissconncts gegen die wand geklatscht und nun is das ding iwie im eimer ...


----------



## ZeroToxin (6. Dezember 2009)

hab meine 2 HD5870, nen Corsair Dominator und mein P6T7 SuperComputer im Backofen wieder zum laufen gebracht


----------



## Shi (6. Dezember 2009)

Wieso hast du jetzt schon 2 kaputte 5870er ??


----------



## Mystik (6. Dezember 2009)

Shi schrieb:


> Wieso hast du jetzt schon 2 kaputte 5870er ??



frag ich mich auch gerad


----------



## RubinRaptoR (6. Dezember 2009)

Warum hast du die nicht wieder eingeschickt sondern in den Backofen gesteckt


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (6. Dezember 2009)

Sicher ein Tippfehler... sonst gehört der eingewiesen


----------



## ZeroToxin (6. Dezember 2009)

leider nich ^^

mit hat sich der schlauch auf der perfect seal tülle abgelöst. (dont ask - kA wie das passieren konnte) und hat mir meine 2 5870iger, mein P6T7 SuperComputer und meine Dominators unter wasser gesetzt


aber hey: sie funzen nach wie vor perfekt


----------



## Mystik (6. Dezember 2009)

vielleicht waren sie ja heile und er hofft kross gebacken halten sie länger


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (6. Dezember 2009)

Hab meinen Rechner auch schonmal geduscht... auch Schlauch los, war allerdings Fahrlässigkeit. Achja und der Rechner war dabei an.

Aber da ja jeder weiß das dest. Wasser elektronisch nicht leitend ist  ... kann also nix passieren.

MfG


----------



## Havenger (6. Dezember 2009)

ähm kurze frage : das wasser einer wakü is doch spezial wasser ... wie kann da was kapuut gehen das muss doch nur geföhnt und getrocknet werden ... siehe dazu auch pcgh video pcgh in gefahr : wasser im pc ...


----------



## rebel4life (6. Dezember 2009)

Jedes Wasser leitet el. Strom, selbst reines Wasser tut das nach kurzer Zeit, denn in einem Kühler usw. lösen sich die Teilchen&Co (man, Chemie ist schon lange her^^).


----------



## BigBubby (6. Dezember 2009)

Naja, spezialwasser ist etwas übertreiben. es ist idR destilliertes Wasser.
Aber wenn der PC dreckig genug ist, dann leitet das auch. Wenn man pech hat, kann das dann schon was beschädigen. 

PCGH in Gefahr kann man sowieso alle nicht ganz ernst nehmen...


----------



## Havenger (6. Dezember 2009)

naja is aber trotzdem immer ganz witzig ... siehe das mit henners hdd  ...

aber deine sig is auch gut gpu : gestorebn  ...


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (19. Januar 2010)

Habs gestern selber ausprobiert u konnte es auch nicht glauben bzw das es funktioniert bei mir, aber ich wurde es einen besseren belert!! habs genau so wie es in der anleitung beschrieben wurde gemacht u siehe da sie funktioniert wieder einwandfrei meine gute HD 2900XT


----------



## Galileo39 (19. Januar 2010)

a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch schrieb:


> Habs gestern selber ausprobiert u konnte es auch nicht glauben bzw das es funktioniert bei mir, aber ich wurde es einen besseren belert!! habs genau so wie es in der anleitung beschrieben wurde gemacht u siehe da sie funktioniert wieder einwandfrei meine gute HD 2900XT



Glückwunsch 

Meine alte Ati aus meinem Pc hats damals nicht überstanden  
evtl hätte ich davor den Backofen putzen sollen 
Naja ich hatte gedacht, ich könnte sie wieder zum leben erwecken, kommt wohl auf den Art des Defekts an


----------



## HolySh!t (19. Januar 2010)

Galileo39 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> 
> Meine alte Ati aus meinem Pc hats damals nicht überstanden
> evtl hätte ich davor den Backofen putzen sollen
> Naja ich hatte gedacht, ich könnte sie wieder zum leben erwecken, kommt wohl auf den Art des Defekts an


Denke ich auch, wenn irgnedwas abgebrochen is hilft auch der Backofen net weiter -> Spam <3


----------



## Edelbock (19. Januar 2010)

aso bei mir hats au schon zwei mal geklappt!!! einmal mit meiner 8800 Ultra und mit der gtx 260 von nem freund die ich jetzte drinne hab 
bei der Ultra da hatt ich übelste striche im bild und jedesmal wenn ich ne 3d anwendung gestartet hab hatt se sich kommplett verabschiedet  
bei der gtx 260 da ging gar nix mehr, die wurd nichma mehr erkannt nur der lüfter hat noch gedreht
nen kolleg von mir der hatt ma irgendwo rausgefunden das XFX des mit dem aufheizen sogar macht..... 
der hatt mir die empfehlung gegeben: ca. 70grad (höher würd ich auch nich gehen,
wegem plastik und den bauteilen der graka!) und denn ca 2 stunden in die rohre.... danach langsam auf zimmertemperatur abkühlen lassen und denn testen.  habs gemacht und tadaaa ich traute meinen augen kaum... beide grakas liefen sofort wieder     und laufen bisher seit 2 monaten immer noch


----------



## ich558 (4. Februar 2010)

Ich habe auch eine Erfolgsmeldung
Meine vor kurzem nur noch Bildfehler produzierende 8800GTX geht nach 30min umluft und 100° wieder wie geschmiert
Ich war echt baff als sie überhaupt noch ein Bild nach der Prozedur von sich gab aber als sie dann auch noch problemlos lief....
(Ich heizte übrigens nicht vor und entfernte nicht den kompletten Kühler- nur das Plastikkehäuse)

mfg
ich


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (4. Februar 2010)

Erfolgsmeldung mit einer 8800GTS 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



40 Minuten, 100° und lüppt wieder, mal sehen wie lange


----------



## Raz3r (5. Februar 2010)

Bei mir war zwar noch nie ne Graka kaputt aber meine Razer Mouse. (Diamondback 3G) Sie ging kurz an und sofort wieder aus.

Also das Ding am nächsten Tag mit zur Arbeit genommen, Lötkolben ausgepackt und mal alle Lötstellen nachgelötet. Bis heute hatte ich keine
Probleme mehr damit. Hat jetzt auch schon 3 Jahre auf dem Buckel und funzt noch top.

Also kalte Lötstellen ist ne häufige Ursache. Würde das als erstes vermuten und versuchen neu/nach zu löten. Ansonsten ist die halt hin.


----------



## Nobsen (18. Februar 2010)

Erfolg bei meiner 8800 GTX.

Hatte erst bei Spielen, kurz darauf auch unter Windows, Pixelfehler und Sys Abstürze.

140°C, 30min. 

Funzt wieder einwandfrei.

Hatte bedenken wegen dem Restkunststoff von DVi und Stromanschlüssen.
Haben aber die Temps ohne sich zu verformen mitgemacht.
Selbst ein kleiner Aufkleber auf der Rückseite, den ich übersehen habe, sah danach aus wie neu.

Grüsse 

Nobsen


----------



## Ollithehub (18. Februar 2010)

weis von euch eigentlich einer warum die wieder gehen.
Mit kalten lötstellen kann das ja nix zu tun haben. Lot wird doch erst 
ab ca 230C° flüssig


----------



## longtom (18. Februar 2010)

longtom schrieb:


> Gas ganze hat mit kalten Lötstellen oder ähnlichem nichts zu tun ,da liegt der Schmelzpunkt bei 180 bis 190° .
> Beim Backen von Hardware richten sich die Atome neu aus ,dadurch können kleinste Haarrisse wider geschlossen werden und mit Glück läuft die Karte oder das Bord wieder .
> Bei größeren Schäden (Speicher im Eimer usw...) oder durchgebrannter Hardware kann der Ofen auch nichts mehr machen ,und meistens ist der Erfolg nur von kurzer dauer .
> Ein zurücknehmen des Taktes von GPU und Speicher kann den Effekt aber um ein vielfaches verlängern .


 

Sollte reichen .


----------



## superman1989 (25. Februar 2010)

tipp:


wen die karte nach dem backen wieder streikt, einfach die selbe prozedur noch ein mal machen und die geht wieder ^^  

110° 30min


----------



## Tess.Louise (15. März 2010)

Guten Abend allerseits,

habe gerade auch große Probleme mit meinem Notebook und bin bei der Recherche auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Erst einmal war ich natürlich  aber es könnte funktionieren

Mein Problem ist folgendes:

Mein Acer Aspire 5612 produziert seit ein paar Tagen keine Bilder mehr. Wenn ich das Notebook starte, dann bleibt zuerst alles schwarz, nach ca. 15 Sekunden erscheint ein weißer Bildschirm mit ein paar Streifen, die sich im Laufe des Hochfahrvorgangs weiter verdichten. Mehr als die Streifen sind allerdings nicht auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen.
Die Tage zuvor kam es 2x vor, dass das Bild angefangen hat zu wackeln und der Bildschirm schlussendlich einfror, dieses Problem allerdings durch einen Neustart behoben werden konnte. Nur leider funktioniert das jetzt nicht mehr.

Habe vorhin auch probiert das Notebook an einen normalen Bildschirm anzuschließen. Ergebnis war, dass Windows beim Hochfahren schon rote Streifen hatte, allerdings das Notebook mit sehr schlechter Auflösung hochfuhr. Als Windos normalerweiße gestartet werden sollte, kam dann ein Repair Programm über das ich nicht hinauskam. Am Schluss fuhr das Notebook entweder herunter oder es gab einen Neustart. Wie bereits erwähnt bei sehr schlechter Auslösung und wenig Farben. 

Noch ein paar Daten zum Acer:
Intel Core Duo T2250 (2*1,73)
15.4 WXGA Acer CrystalBrite LCD (16 ms)
Up to 384 MB NVidea GeForce Go 7300 Turbo Cache 
160 GB HDD
2 GB DDR2

*Meine Frage lautet nun, liegt mein Problem wirklich an der Grafikkarte oder könnte es dafür noch andere Ursachen geben, die WAHRSCHEINLICHER sind? Falls ja, sollte ich es morgen mal mit dem Backofen versuchen? Lust hätte ich ja mal schon *

Danke für Euere Hilfe
Lg Tesse


----------



## Tess.Louise (15. März 2010)

Achja so sieht das dann in etwa bei mir aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Player007 (16. März 2010)

Hab ne Frage, kann man auch ne 9800 GX2 in Backofen schieben, also mit Kühler? Oder gibt es Probleme?


----------



## BigBubby (17. März 2010)

grundsätzlich sollte man ohne kühler, wegen den plastikteilen. dazu führt es dazu, dass es eine ungleichmäßige wärme gibt.


----------



## DirtyOli (20. März 2010)

Hallo,

nach lang zeit hat mein 8800 GTS 512MB neulich den Geihst aufgegeben. Schon beim hochfahren gab es merkwürdige bunte Muster über den Bildschirm, kein Spiel lies sich mehr starten  und auch keine Treiber installieren.
Also Kühler ab geschraubt, Wärmeleitpaste entfernt und ab in Ofen.
Bei 110°C genau 30min gebacken danch lies ich sie eine Nacht auskühlen und am Nächsten morgen schraubte ich das ganze wieder zusammen. Neue Wärmeleitpaste usw...
Und sie da sie funktioniert wieder wie am ersten Tag. Einfach unglaublich.
Werde nun meine defekte x1900xt auch nochmal backen und schauen was passiert.
Echt krass.

mfg oli


----------



## Semme (20. März 2010)

DirtyOli schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach lang zeit hat mein 8800 GTS 512MB neulich den Geihst aufgegeben. Schon beim hochfahren gab es merkwürdige bunte Muster über den Bildschirm, kein Spiel lies sich mehr starten  und auch keine Treiber installieren.
> Also Kühler ab geschraubt, Wärmeleitpaste entfernt und ab in Ofen.
> ...



So sah es bei mir auch aus


----------



## schneiderbernd (20. März 2010)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit 500€ so wie ich.


Hatte für meine Ultra damals 649€ bezahlt!....überall gabs keine und ausgerechnet Konrad hier in Berlin hatte eine liegen für den Horrorpreis...habse aber genommen...nun und immerhin dann noch 480€ im Wiederverkauf bekommen!
Edit:
Ist ja schon fast ne Marktlücke...billig kaputte Grakas aufkaufen und gebraucht weiterverticken...wenn 2von4 wieder gehen lohnt sich das


----------



## GxGamer (24. März 2010)

Ich habe atm auch mein erstes Stück Hardware im Ofen.
Eine 8800GTS 640 von Point of View.
Hier im Marktplatz als defekt gekauft (ist sie auch tatsächlich) und nun röste ich sie etwas an. Und wenns nit hilft, kann ich sie immer noch als Wurstbräter gebrauchen 

**UPDATE**

So, fertig gebacken und eingebaut.
Die vertikalen Streifen sind komplett verschwunden.
Auf dem ersten DVI ist das Bild noch im Lila-Farbton, aber auf dem zweiten Anschluss funzt die Graka nun einwandfrei.

Ich werd noch weiter herumbasteln..
Auf den Bildern sieht man die defekte 8800GTS im Betrieb und die, die ich normalerweise benutze, steht vor dem Monitor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**UPDATE 2**
Nach einer genauen Untersuchung der Anschlüsse, weiss ich nun auch, warum der erste DVI-Ausgang ein fehlerhaftes Bild ausgibt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pro Anschluss sind 3 Kondensatoren auf dem PCB.
Beim DVI-1 ist aber einer abgebrochen, ich denke dies ist der Grund für das Lila-Bild auf DVI-1. Die Graka funzt mit DVi-2 aber noch immer wunderbar.


----------



## STe3D (24. März 2010)

coole sache hätte nicht gedacht das man ne graka so wieder bauen kann und so neben bei für die hier mal rein schaun es war meine graka^^

werde mir den trick merken mit backen undso^^ für das nächste mal wenn ich wieder ein tower pc hab

mfg STe3D


----------



## mikee (26. März 2010)

Vor zwei Jahren hatte ich mir eine 3870x2 gegönnt.
Die Graka war nicht gerade der Brüller.
4870x2 war dann die Erlösung.
Leider bekam sie Gafikfehler und dann später häuften sich Bluescreens.
Irgendwann kam gar kein Bild mehr.
Da ich den Kassenbon nicht mehr fand entfiel auch die Garantie.
Die 3870x2 musste wohl oder übel wieder rein.
Hatte die 4870x2 aufgegeben und entäuscht in die Schachtel zurück gelegt.
Doch das Geruckel trieb auf die suche nach einer neuen Graka.
Und dabei stiess ich auf diesen Thried.
Graka im Bachofen backen .
Gleich Kühler abmontiert,Karte in eine rundes Kuchen blech gelegt.
Die Graka war von der länge genau passend, so dass sie nur an den Rändern auflag.
Denn das Blech würde wohl sehr heiss werden.
In den Ofen rein, 150grad mit Umluft, Wecker auf 30min, und los gings.
Danach hab ich sie zum abkühlen ein Tag ruhen lassen.
Dachte jetzt wird sie wohl entgültig defekt sein.
Den Lüfter wieder dran geschraubt und die Graka in den PC montiert.

Ich habe den Mund nicht mehr zugekriegt als ich den PC startete.
Denn, da kam, vor der Ofen aktion,gar kein Signal mehr von der Graka und jetzt dass.
Die läuft jetzt Astrein wie nie zuvor.
Es muss irgend eine kalte Lot Stelle gewesen sein.
Einfach Geil, dass sie jetzt wieder läuft.


----------



## rebel4life (26. März 2010)

@GxGamer:

Kannst du mal direkt ein Bild von oben auf das PCB mit den fehlenden Kondensatoren machen? Dann sieht man gleich sofern die Leiterbahn oben verläuft, ob die nur ne Entstörfunktion haben oder Koppelkondensatoren sind. Sowas kann man aber einwandfrei wieder reparieren, die Kondensatoren müssten im 0805er Gehäuse sein wenn mich das Bild nicht täuscht.


----------



## GxGamer (26. März 2010)

Von oben? Das Bild ist doch von oben. Habs mal von weiter oben fotografiert, aber da sieht man noch weniger als auf dem bereits vorhandenen Bild. Oder meinst du von der anderen Seite des PCB? Dann müsst ich die GraKa ausbauen und den Kühler abnehmen, da hab ich grad nit so Lust drauf.

Sie läuft jetzt übrigens den dritten Tag ohne Probleme.


----------



## rebel4life (26. März 2010)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, sind die nur für den analogen Ausgang, sprich wenn dein Endgerät VGA nutzt (per Adapter oder holt sich intern das Signal dann, obwohl es auch das digitale nutzen könnte).


----------



## GxGamer (26. März 2010)

Mein Monitor ist über VGA (Adapter DVI -> VGA) angeschlossen.


----------



## Groshmog (26. März 2010)

wegen überhitzung defekte 8800gt wiederbelebt^^


----------



## LOGIC (27. März 2010)

Das muß ich mal mit meiner Alten defekten HD 3650 mit AGP versuchen  Wenn sie jetzt nicht mehr geht kann ja nichts schlimmeres geschehen


----------



## theLamer (27. März 2010)

xD gerade meine 8800GT getestet, die im Backofen war - eingebaut - PC angemacht
piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip

Ununterbrochen ein extrem lautes, hochfrequentes Piepen 

Jetzt ist sie endgültig im Elektroschrott. War eh ne Müllkarte


----------



## LOGIC (27. März 2010)

Einfach nochmal reinhauen  vll geht sie ja wieder


----------



## Groshmog (28. März 2010)

@theLamer
stromkabel vielleicht vergessen anzuschließen?^^


----------



## madmax4g (28. März 2010)

erklärung (zumindest für einen teil der so behobenen fehler)

ich habe vor einiger Zeit eine genau Erklärung für diese "wunderheilung" gelesen.. und ich hoffe ich habe sie ist nicht iwo in thread überlesen^^


Heutige Grafikchips sind mit  einer Technologie (Ball Grid Array oder so) auf den GraKaplatinen befestigt. Die GPUs werden nicht mehr mit kleinen  Beinchen angelötet, sondern “schwimmen” auf winzigen Lotperlen. Diese  Art der Verbindung ist jedoch sehr anfällig gegenüber thermischen- und  mechanischen Spannungen. Die Verbindungen reißen und werden  unterbrochen.
 Der Defekt kann behoben werden wenn man das Lot durch Erhitzung  kurz verflüssigt, dadurch formt es sich wieder, zu einer kleinen Perle. Deshalb der Ofen bzw. die Heißluftpistole. Wobei letzter schwieriger zu handhaben ist..


----------



## rebel4life (28. März 2010)

Schon mal auf die Temperatur geschaut? Im Reflow Ofen ist se wesentlich höher.


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2010)

Leider.
Würde der Backofen für sowas reichen müssten auch alle von Flexing geplagten Notebookbesitzer ihr Book nur kurz in den Backofen schieben.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (30. März 2010)

i love YOU


vorhin is meine 8800gtx mit bluescreen und fiesen bildfehlern abgeschmiert

panik
--> OFEN --> 25min bei 105°C umluft

--> sie tut es wieder


----------



## Shi (30. März 2010)

Na mal sehen wie lange  Ist das jetzt nur ne Möglichkeit die Graka ne Weile zum Laufen zu bringen, oder geht das auch dauerhaft?


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (30. März 2010)

^^

beschwörs nicht 


bis zur 5870 oder gtx 470 muss sie noch halten

sprich ostern  


so und ab in BFBC2 


@shi

je nachdem, wenn es "nur" lötstellen sind, die ärger machen kann es durchaus dauerhaft sein

wenn n chip im eimer is dann kannste von mir aus auch käse drüber reiben und es wird nix


und zum spontanen ausfall würde passen, dass ich vorhin die wakü fertig gebaut hab
sprich gehäuse hin und her ^^


EDIT 31.03.2010 :

sie läuft und läuft und läuft
BFBC2 geht auch noch ^^

EDIT 2 :

01.04.2010 sie läuft noch immer (kein april scherz)!

EDIT 3

02.04 läuft


----------



## Deathman (4. April 2010)

@Pastor_of_Muppet

Hast du von der Graka den den Kühler und alles andere demontiert,
oder sie so direkt in den Ofen geschoben 

Frohe Ostern


----------



## Shi (4. April 2010)

Kühler muss demontiert werden


----------



## Deathman (4. April 2010)

Danke,

werde ich wohl morgen ausprobieren.

Edit: Hier ein Foto vom backen (aber ohne Gauda oder Mozzaralla)

http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/1663/05042010846.jpg

Edit2: Sie funktioniert wieder einwandfrei, keine Bildfehler oder Streifen (Danke ans Forum)


----------



## Poenni (10. April 2010)

Habe hier noch einen großen Minolta Page Pro der nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. Druckt sehr lange PDF's nicht mehr komplett aus. Der Kundendienst meine die Hauptplatine hätte einen weg. Mal sehen ob ich die ausbauen kann und dann wird die auch gebacken.


----------



## nv!d!a (15. April 2010)

Nun ja,

meine gute alte 8800gtx backt gerade bei 150°C auf mittlerer schiene 25min lang.

Nur 2 fragen stellen sich mir noch:

1: Schmelzen die dvis links bzw die stromanschlüsse nit wech?

2: Wie lange lass ich das ding am besten auskühlen?

nur noch 21min dann dingelt die eier uhr, bin sau gespannt


----------



## Eiche (15. April 2010)

nv!d!a schrieb:


> Nun ja,
> 
> meine gute alte 8800gtx backt gerade bei 150°C auf mittlerer schiene 25min lang.
> 
> ...


temperatur zu hoch? dachte 105°


----------



## nv!d!a (15. April 2010)

mh, mach mir keine angst du ^^ hab im hwluxx forum was von 210°C gelesen. o.O


----------



## longtom (15. April 2010)

110 bis 130° sind normal zum Backen von ner Karte ,210° sind viel zu viel .


----------



## nv!d!a (15. April 2010)

ja dachte ich mir auch, 210°C haben sich viel viel viel zu hoch angehört. wie schauts denn mit der abkühlzeit aus? die karte ist so zusagen gerade ausgebacken


----------



## longtom (15. April 2010)

Nach ner Stunde bei Raumtemperatur dürfte alles im grünen bereich sein .


----------



## nv!d!a (15. April 2010)

die firma dankt.sie liegt jetzt noch aufem rost im backofen mit geöffneter türe, hatte gelesen es sei besser das pcb nich zu bewegen während dem cooldown ^^


----------



## longtom (15. April 2010)

Kann sicher nicht schaden .


----------



## nv!d!a (15. April 2010)

OMFG! Ich kann es kaum glauben...  Hab mein altes schätzken frisch mit wlp bepinselt und wieder zusammen geschraubt...eingebaut und siehe da...   SIE LEBT!


schwer begeistert, wirklich schwer begeistert...fast sprachlos. Hoffentlich hält mein schätzken durch bis asus sich bequemt ihre gtx480 auszuliefern 


DANKE FÜR DIESEN THREAD


----------



## Eiche (15. April 2010)

nv!d!a schrieb:


> OMFG! Ich kann es kaum glauben...  Hab mein altes schätzken frisch mit wlp bepinselt und wieder zusammen geschraubt...eingebaut und siehe da...   SIE LEBT!
> 
> 
> schwer begeistert, wirklich schwer begeistert...fast sprachlos. Hoffentlich hält mein schätzken durch bis asus sich bequemt ihre gtx480 auszuliefern
> ...


welche temperatur hatteste den und wie lange? hast photos gemacht?


----------



## nv!d!a (15. April 2010)

Sorry sorry hab die bilder erst aufen rechner ziehen müssen. Also hab den ofen vorgeheizt auf 120°C ca 10min lang, dann karte aufs Rost, 6fach backpapier drunter,in die mittlere schiene geschoben, auf 150°C aufgedreht und 25min backen lassen. Nach den 25min ofentür auf, karte auf dem rost auskühlen lassen, mit etwas oregano abschmecken und servieren 


edit sagt: kann aber allen nur raten das in nem alten backofen zu machen. habs in nem alten backofen im keller durchgeführt und muss sagen es mufft doch schon, und ohne reinigung wird darin nix mehr zubereitet


----------



## Nixtreme (8. Juni 2010)

Fällt es sonst noch jemandem auf, das die meisten Poster hier über kaputte g80-Karten schreiben? Meine damalige (und wiederbelebte) Karte war ebenfalls eine G80 GF8800GTS 640!


----------



## CentaX (8. Juni 2010)

Die wurde ja auch bedeutend öfter verkauft als andere Karten und verweilte aufgrund der Leistung wohl auch etwas länger in vielen Rechnern ...


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juni 2010)

Neben der X1950Pro(und auch davon gab es hier schon ein paar) ist die 8800GT(S/X) nunmal die meistverkaufte Karte aus jüngerer Vergangenheit.


----------



## Jas0n (10. Juni 2010)

Ich hab ja nix davon gehalten ... aber gestern stand ich dann vor meiner defekten 8800GTX ... die mir bis jetzt 3,5Jahre gute Dienste erwiesen hat und ich hatte die Wahl.

Kaputt oder nicht kaputt nach dem Backofenprinzip ...

Die Karte war dann bei 120°C für 30min in der Sauna und nun rennt se auch wieder im 3D ohne Probleme. Davor stürzte die Graka mit Artifacts nach spätestens 10sek ab und zeigte beim wieder hoch fahren schöne vertikale streifen.

Mal schauen wie lange das hält, aber erstma konnt ich dadurch 150€ sparen


----------



## GaAm3r (10. Juni 2010)

120 und mehr ist eigentlich zu viel , aber wenn es doch funktioniert


----------



## Löschzwerg (10. Juni 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> 120 und mehr ist eigentlich zu viel


 
Warum zu viel? Du meinst wegen der GPU, oder? Da brauchst du dir definitiv keine Sorgen machen, Chips halten, wenn diese nicht im Betrieb sind, deutlich höhere Temperaturen aus, da die Transistoren hier nicht zusätzlich durch Schaltspiele belastet werden.


----------



## longtom (10. Juni 2010)

Jup 120° und das über 30 bis 40 Min. sind Optimal .


----------



## GaAm3r (10. Juni 2010)

Nein sind es nicht !


----------



## longtom (10. Juni 2010)

Jede Anleitung im Netz sagt dir 30 bis 40Min. bei 120° ,und komm mir jetzt nicht mit dem Blödsinn vom verflüssigen des Lötzinns oder so .


----------



## JC88 (10. Juni 2010)

Also meiner GTX260 hats beim backen bei 100° á 30min nur noch mehr geschadet...erst nur bunte streifen aufm display und nach dem Backen war das ganze Bild völlig bunt gestückelt...


----------



## longtom (10. Juni 2010)

Kommt darauf an wie und wo der Schaden liegt ,Defekten Speicher oder GPUs rettet Backen auch nicht mehr .
Durch das Backen und Temperaturen von 100 bis 120° richten sich die Atome in den Leiterbahnen neu aus und Micro Haarrisse werden geschlossen (oder können geschlossen werden) ,bei größeren schäden kann dir Backen auch nicht mehr helfen .


----------



## GaAm3r (10. Juni 2010)

> Heute ist für mich das unglaubliche wahr geworden.
> Ich habe meine zwei definitiv toten 6800GT bei 105° 30 Minuten lang bei Umluft gebacken (Danke an Splash Damage für den Tipp) und siehe da sie laufen wieder einwandfrei.
> Das ist kein Scherz Leute, probiert es aus.
> Im Anhang noch ein Screen als Beweis.



Steht ja auch überall


----------



## LOGIC (10. Juni 2010)

Wieso gehen die Karten danach wieder ? Werden da einfach nur die 1000 Lötstellen weich und verbinden sich wieder oder was ?


----------



## GaAm3r (10. Juni 2010)

Hat er doch schon gesagt


----------



## rebel4life (10. Juni 2010)

Die Lötstellen werden nicht besser, da schmilzt nichts, der Backofen bringt nur eine kurzfristige Besserung. Zudem werden die Lötstellen ohne Zugabe von Flussmittel nur schlecht.


----------



## Nixtreme (10. Juni 2010)

den effekt kan man erklären (oder verteufeln) wei man will...fakt ist es hat schon oft genug gefunzt  und bei manchen sogar dauerhaft!


----------



## rebel4life (10. Juni 2010)

Ja, aber ein richtiges nachlöten per IR bei BGA oder Heißluft/Lötkolben kann es nicht ersetzen, ich bezweifel, dass wir im Backofen Reflow Ofen Temperaturen herbekommen, zudem würde das den Elkos gar nicht gefallen.

Tim hat das wenn ich mich nicht täusche im G:B mal kurz erklärt, der ist Dipl. Ing.


----------



## GxGamer (11. Juni 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> Nein sind es nicht !





GaAm3r schrieb:


> Steht ja auch überall





GaAm3r schrieb:


> Hat er doch schon gesagt



Geht das auch präziser oder willste nur deinen Postcounter pushen? 
Wenn du was Sinnvolles beitragen willst, kannst es auch gerne verlinken 
Es ist nicht so einfach in 37 Seiten einen speziellen Post zu finden.

@topic: bei mir warens auch 105° bei 30 Minuten und der Nachbesitzer hat sie auch nochmal backen müssen, aber läuft wohl immer noch


----------



## Bullvai (11. Juni 2010)

hammer idee hardware mit dem backofen zu reparien ich werde das in zunkunft falls mal was kaputt geht auch testen


----------



## GaAm3r (11. Juni 2010)

Bloß nicht beim Prozessor ^^ 
Beim Board sollte es ohne Batterie aber gehen , ein Board ist ja fast wie eine Graka


----------



## longtom (11. Juni 2010)

Jup geht ,hab damals mein altes so.939 Mainboard Gebacken das gute Stück is danach bis zu seiner Ausmusterung problemlos gelaufen .


----------



## TKing (12. Juni 2010)

Vor einigen Monaten gabs doch auch jemanden hier, der vor verzweifulung sein Board backen wollte... der Thread mit dein Ideeen und Hilfen dafür war echt extrem lustig^^ was da drauß geworden ist, dass weiß ich nicht^^


----------



## Nixtreme (12. Juni 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ja, aber ein richtiges nachlöten per IR bei BGA oder Heißluft/Lötkolben kann es nicht ersetzen, ich bezweifel, dass wir im Backofen Reflow Ofen Temperaturen herbekommen, zudem würde das den Elkos gar nicht gefallen.
> 
> Tim hat das wenn ich mich nicht täusche im G:B mal kurz erklärt, der ist Dipl. Ing.


wer hat den behauptet die Backofen-Methode sei die perfekte Art eine Graka instand zu setzen? Sie ist lediglich die einfachste und schnellste und wie man so sieht auch zeimlich effektiv und kostet dich vielleicht 5 Cent Strom

Und was die Elkos dazu sagen kann einem sowieso völlig wurscht sein, da die Karte vor dem Backen schon tot ist. Da können von die Elkos beim Backen von mir aus in tausend Einzelteile zerspringen, toter ist dir Karte dadurch auch nicht mehr


----------



## OdlG (12. Juni 2010)

Hey,

ich habe mich vor kurzem im notebook-forum gemeldet, weil ich ein kaputten laptop habe. nun habe ich mir erstmal ne neue CPU für 15€ geholt und probiere diese am Montag mal aus, aber da ich denke, dass die CPU nicht das Problem ist, sondern das MB, wollte ich fragen, ob ihr es für klug haltet, mal das MB in den Ofen zu schieben. Was meint ihr? Ich habe schonmal ne X1600 gebacken, aber außer üblem Geruch gab es nix. Vllt würde es dem MB helfen. Freue mich auf eure Meinungen

Grüße


----------



## darkfabel (23. Juni 2010)

wie lange kann ich meine GTX 295 im ofen backen ich bekomme nur ein schwarzes bild aber die led leuchtet grün bekommt man es wieder hin ?


----------



## SiQ (23. Juni 2010)

nja backofen hilf weil die lötstellen (bei höheren backofentemps) wieder schmelzen und dadurch fehler behoben werden können, oder wenn die wakü ausgelaufen ist 
ob das immer hilft ist unwahrscheinlich!


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juni 2010)

Das Lot schmilzt nicht, wie oft noch? Ein Ofen, in dem Lot schmilzt ist auf rund 300-340°C aufgeheizt und das geht mit keinem mir bekannten Backofen den man zu Hause hat.


----------



## SiQ (23. Juni 2010)

300 schafft doch jeder Ofen O.o


----------



## Shi (23. Juni 2010)

Äh nein? Meistens so bis 250°C


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juni 2010)

Vieleicht der Pizzaofen aufm Stein, aber so schaffen alle nur 250°, vieleicht ein industrieller Großküchenherd, aber da kann man gleich nen Reflow Ofen kaufen.


----------



## longtom (23. Juni 2010)

Habs ja auch schon gefühlte hundertmal versucht zu Erklären das es mit Lötstellen rein garnichts zu tun hat ,aber das Gerücht is anscheinend nicht Tod zu kriegen .


----------



## GaAm3r (23. Juni 2010)

longtom schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an wie und wo der Schaden liegt ,Defekten Speicher oder GPUs rettet Backen auch nicht mehr .
> Durch das Backen und Temperaturen von 100 bis 120° richten sich die Atome in den Leiterbahnen neu aus und Micro Haarrisse werden geschlossen (oder können geschlossen werden) ,bei größeren schäden kann dir Backen auch nicht mehr helfen .



Da stehts


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juni 2010)

Spätestens bei 105°C verabschieden sich die meisten Elkos...


----------



## GaAm3r (23. Juni 2010)

Elkos ?


----------



## BigBubby (23. Juni 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Spätestens bei 105°C verabschieden sich die meisten Elkos...



Wenn sie dabei in Betrieb sind. "tot" können sie auch ein wenig mehr abhaben. Dazu müsste auch lange genug die Temperatur vorhanden sein, damit sich alles auf über 105 Grad erwärmt und das dürfte wohl kaum bei der kurzen "backzeit" der Fall sein.

Edit: Elkos: ElektrolytKondensatoren


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juni 2010)

Elektrolytkondensatoren.


----------



## Nordwind2000 (23. Juni 2010)

Moin,

ich probier das nachher mal mit Asus-Mobo... Mal gucken was passiert...

MfG


----------



## darkfabel (23. Juni 2010)

ich glaube die karte ist gar nicht defekt ich glaube ehr mein netzteil ist zu schlecht 550W und 40A marke ist speedlink also nichts besonderes


----------



## Bl0ody666 (2. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin meine Lieben,hoffe mal ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

ich bin in einem Besitz einer XFX GTX 260 Black Edition.
beim zocken kam die ab und zu gerne mal über die 90C° schwelle.
damit mir der gpu gern ned irgend wann den geistaufgibt, wollte ich vorsorgen in der Richtung Kühlung, daher habe ich mir den Arctic  Cooling Accelero XTREME GTX Pro zugelegt.
der Umbau war kein Problem und alles nach Plan gefertigt.
alles wieder eingebaut und pc an...Karte zeigte nix groß an, wie immer.
in Windows Everest an, zeigte 36C° in ruhe Modus an.
dachte ich mir..zum vergleiche von 68C° Respekt.
naja..call of duty m2. an..auch soweit gut..bis zum lade..dann bluescreen und streifen im Bild......im Windows wurde die Karte ned gefunden und naja...den rest muss ich ned erzählen.
um es zu veranschaulichen, habe ich hier ein paar Bilder:
http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/4591/suc52282.jpg
http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/1185/suc52285.jpg
http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/5808/suc52289.jpg
http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/5355/suc52293.jpg
http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/3036/suc52295.jpg
http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/6707/suc52297.jpg
http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/5894/suc52300.jpg
http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/6383/suc52301.jpg

nun meine frage, was kann ich dagegen tun..denn für ca. 120€ eine neue kaufen..kann ich leider nicht.
gerne Erfahrung von gtx 260 Besitzer 

mfg und danke 4 help


----------



## zøtac (2. Juli 2010)

> nja backofen hilf weil die lötstellen (bei höheren backofentemps) wieder schmelzen und dadurch fehler behoben werden können, oder wenn die wakü ausgelaufen ist
> ob das immer hilft ist unwahrscheinlich!


Lötzinn schmelzen bringt dir nur was wenn du Kalte lötstellen hast, was aber im Normalfall bei einer moderneren Karte nicht passieren sollte. Wenn man Lötstellen schmelzen will, macht man das mit nem Heissluftföhn


----------



## Bl0ody666 (2. Juli 2010)

und wie schaut das aus?wie lange muss ich drauf halten etc.?gibt es was zum übermitteln?


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juli 2010)

Das ist absoluter Blödsinn.

Ohne Zugabe von Flussmittel werden die Lötstellen automatisch wieder kalt, zudem ist ein Heißluftföhn viel zu ungenau  - da kann die rechte Seite 700°C haben, die andere 200°C, was zu enormen Materialspannungen führt.


----------



## zøtac (2. Juli 2010)

Mhm, ich hab mit dem Heissluftföhn nen Xbox360 MB mit kalten Lötstellen repariert.... vor 2 Jahren und sie läuft immernoch :>


> und wie schaut das aus?wie lange muss ich drauf halten etc.?gibt es was zum übermitteln?


Wie gesagt, das sollte bei der Grafikkarte nicht der Fall sein. Und mit nem heissluftföhn kannst du das teil noch mehr zerstören^^
Meine Xbox hatte den rRoD mit fehlercode 0020, das heißt: Kalte lötstelle! Passiert ist das weil Microsoft bei den ersten Xboxen billigen/schlechten Lötzinn genommen hat, der nach einer gewissen Zeit Erhitzen und Abkühlen spröde wird.


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juli 2010)

Professionell ist das nicht und man hat nur eine sehr geringe Chance, dass es geht, da hattest du halt Glück.

Ich würde dafür ein IR Lötgerät nehmen, ok, hat nicht jeder da, da sehr teuer, aber wenn man es im Geschäft hat, dann ist das natürlich ideal. Ne WMD-3 hab ich da auch zur Verfügung, ne Ersa reine Heißluftstation auch - damit kann man das dann nachlöten, aber nicht mitm Heißluftföhn.

Und im haushaltstypischen Backofen wird das Lot zähflüssig wenn überhaupts, aber nicht flüssig und daher kann man nicht von einem nachlöten sprechen, die 250°C führen zu einer hohen Belastung der Bauteile und ein anschmelzen des Lots, aber bei der Temperatur kann es gar nicht gehen.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (2. Juli 2010)

ajo stimmt..habe ich auch mal gelsen da meine x-box auch maln rod hatte...naja.
back to topic 
muss es ein spezieler Backofen sein?habe nur so ein kleinen pizzaofen ohne umluft und son mist 

mfg


----------



## BigBubby (2. Juli 2010)

ohne Umluft würde ich meiden.

Normaler backofen mti umluft. 30-60min bei 105-110 grad und entweder gehts dann oder nicht.
Haste einfach mal den alten Kühler wieder montiert? hatte auch mal son problem, dass ich wohl unbemerkt irgendwas überbrückt haben muss und deshalb sie nicht anspring


----------



## zøtac (2. Juli 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Professionell ist das nicht und man hat nur eine sehr geringe Chance, dass es geht, da hattest du halt Glück.
> 
> Ich würde dafür ein IR Lötgerät nehmen, ok, hat nicht jeder da, da sehr teuer, aber wenn man es im Geschäft hat, dann ist das natürlich ideal. Ne WMD-3 hab ich da auch zur Verfügung, ne Ersa reine Heißluftstation auch - damit kann man das dann nachlöten, aber nicht mitm Heißluftföhn.
> 
> Und im haushaltstypischen Backofen wird das Lot zähflüssig wenn überhaupts, aber nicht flüssig und daher kann man nicht von einem nachlöten sprechen, die 250°C führen zu einer hohen Belastung der Bauteile und ein anschmelzen des Lots, aber bei der Temperatur kann es gar nicht gehen.


Ich Glückspilz ich 
Hab aber auch davon abgeraten das bei einer Graka zu machen und gesagt das die Karte höchstwarscheinlich keine Kalten Lötstellen hat, da man nicht am Lötzinn spaart^^


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juli 2010)

Ich zitier mal nen Dipl. Ing. vom Fach:



TBuktu schrieb:


> Das ist Bullshit
> 
> Nicht nur, dass Zinn da nicht schmilzt, Kondensatoren mögen das nicht und falls da irgendwo Superkleber benutzt wurde...der wird bei rund 60° schon weich
> 
> Lieber versuchen, durch drücken mit einem Holzstab oder Kältespray die Stelle einzugrenzen, dann gezielt untersuchen und wenn nix zu sehen ist auch Verdacht nachlöten






TBuktu schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn diese Temperasturangabe her?
> 
> Elkos gehen bis 85°, wenn es preislich im Rahmen bleiben soll
> 
> ...



kalte Lötstellen an GeForce 8600M GT - gulli:board


----------



## Bl0ody666 (2. Juli 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> ohne Umluft würde ich meiden.
> 
> Normaler backofen mti umluft. 30-60min bei 105-110 grad und entweder gehts dann oder nicht.
> Haste einfach mal den alten Kühler wieder montiert? hatte auch mal son problem, dass ich wohl unbemerkt irgendwas überbrückt haben muss und deshalb sie nicht anspring


ah,danke, endlich womit ich arbeiten kann.
gut, werde mal testen den alten kühler zu montieren.
hoffe mal das sie denn wieder geht


----------



## BigBubby (2. Juli 2010)

Der Dipl Ing vom Fach hat aber nur zur Hälfte recht.

Ja es stimmt, das ist nicht dauerhaft (bei manchen 1 woche, manchen ein monat, andere 1 jahr) und der Zinn schmilzt nicht bei den temepraturen stimmt auch.

aber Kondensatoren mögen das nicht, stimmt nur halb, denn wenn man 1h bei 105-110 Backofentemperatur anstellt, dann haben die Elkos lange keine 85° erreicht, schon gar nicht komplett durchgehend. Sonst könnte man die Karte so schnell danach nicht wieder berühren und keine Karte würde danach mehr funktionieren.


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juli 2010)

Ich geh 5-10s mit meinem WSP80 an nen Kondensator und du kannst den nicht mehr anfassen. Glaubs mir.


----------



## BigBubby (2. Juli 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ich geh 5s mit meinem WSP80 an nen Kondensator und du kannst den nicht mehr anfassen. Glaubs mir.



spaßvogel. das ist auch kein handelüblicher backofen, sondern eine lötstation. Die haut da natürlich vollkommen andere temperaturen dran.

Edit: kannst jam al versuchen deine Tiefkühlpizza mit dem Lötteil warm zu bekommen.

Edit2: auch zu beachten ist, dass Metall ein wenig anders wärme überträgt, als luft...


----------



## zøtac (2. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub der Lötkolben ist nen ticken heisser als nen Ofen auf 105°C


----------



## Bl0ody666 (4. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin,neues von der front !

habe den neuen kühler demontiert und den neuen drauf gesetzt..davor die karte mit Feuerzeugbenzin gereinigt..die gesamte Platine.
so alter kühler wieder drauf und siehe da..es läuft wieder..ohne pixel fehler.
da es nun wieder ging..wollte ich den neuen kühler noch mal testen ob es geht.
Karte aufen Standart GTX 260 Takt runter getaktet..da ja die black Edition von xfx ja stark übertaktet ist.
alter kühler runter,neuer drauf.
und es läuft..anstelle von 68C° in ruhe modus habe ich nun 44C° und auf last von 93C° auf 49C°..geht doch !
danke für eure hilfe 

mfg


----------



## walde09 (5. Juli 2010)

Hi
habe heute meine defekte 8800 GTX mal in den Backofen geschoben für 20 Minuten bei 120°C. Habe sie danach abkühlen lassen und eingebaut. War total verblüfft das sie wieder funktioniert^^
vorher kam kein Signal zum TFT. Mal schauen wie lange die GTX noch laufen wird


----------



## BigBubby (6. Juli 2010)

Ich tippe auf etwa 1 Monat max 3


----------



## longtom (6. Juli 2010)

Kann man nie sagen wie lange die dann noch laufen ,meine alte Leadtek 8800GTS läuft schon seit über einem Jahr und is auch Gebacken .


----------



## passibond (4. August 2010)

Hi @all,

hab den Threat jetzt komplett durchgewühlt und muss feststellen Ihr machts alle falsch 
Hier backt man richtig  


Aber mal im Ernst, ich finde es äußerst erstaunlich das kaputte Hardware durch backen wieder funktionsfähig gemacht wird.


Greetz,

passibond


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. August 2010)

Wohl eher eventuell funktionsmäßig gemacht werden kann.


----------



## maGic (4. August 2010)

haha........

da erinnerte ich an Märchen "hans und Gretel" wo da der lebkuchen Haus gefressen.

die ist für moderne Hans und Gretel^^ die kommt und zahlt für solcher über 700Euro und fresse ihm auf......


----------



## Neodrym (4. August 2010)

Gerade erst am WE gemacht ... Graka erzeugte Ruckler bis Bluescreens .. (reproduzierbar) 8800gt g92 ... nachm Backen lief sie wieder .. bissher ohne größere Probleme ...


----------



## Artas (12. August 2010)

Die Graka von meinem Bruder hatte zuerst Freezes gebracht. Dann kammen immer häufiger Bluescreens und dann ging gestern plötzlich der Bildschirm nicht mehr an. 

Hab schon einiges versucht, aber hat alles nichts gebracht. Jetzt darf sie sich ne Sauna gönnen im Backofen.

Bilder mache ich rein, sobald ich das Kabel finde für meine Camera finde.

Edit: Das Backen war bei mir leider ohne Erfolg. 40min bei 120°C hatten leider meine Graka nicht zum Leben erweckt, der Bildschirm bleibt immernoch schwarz. Schade um die 9600gt.


----------



## Lexx (12. August 2010)

die nerdjause: kaffee und kuch.. ähm.. grafikkarten?


----------



## nuclearBomb (14. August 2010)

So liebe Leutz,
erstmal hallo von mir......

warum ich schreibe?

na klar.....backofen wärmt gerade vor....daneben liegt ne 7950gt vom Kumpel....ich bin gespannt....

nuc


----------



## Shi (14. August 2010)

Und geht sie wieder?


----------



## nuclearBomb (14. August 2010)

Jap alle grünen Pixelfehler sind weg....pc ließ sich wieder starten im normal Modus...

Grafikkarte war nicht komplett tod....ließ sich nur im abgesicherten Modus starten...schon im Bios Pixelfehler....sodass man nichts lesen konnte...

Wunderbar...ich hoffe es hält ein wenig....kumpel hat kein geld für ne neue^^

nuc

(wenn gewünscht....hab zu allem Bilder gemacht)


----------



## Shi (14. August 2010)

Jo, poste die mal


----------



## nuclearBomb (15. August 2010)

Bitte sehr


----------



## Computer_Freak (19. August 2010)

Hallo Leute 

vor vielen Jahren (so ca 3) ging die Nvidia 7800GTX von meinem Vater kaputt 

Ich glaube sie ist abgebrannt da der Lüfter nicht mehr richtig läuft. 
also Karte raus neue rein fertig 
Vor ca 6 Monaten baute ich die Karte mal wieder ein und siehe da sie geht. 
Heute bau ich sie bei nem Freund ein und das Ding geht nicht mehr 
Also rein damit in den Backofen. 

10 min bei 200°C samt Kühler und das Ding geht wieder

Sry für die scheiß Quali der Bilder is halt nurn Handy xD


----------



## Harrykim (28. August 2010)

Ich habe meine 8800 GTS 512 MB für 3 Minuten bei 200°C gebacken und nun geht se wieder. Hatte etwas Angst, dass das Plastik an den Anschlüssen schmilzt. Aber offenbar scheinen auch 3 Minuten zu reichen. Mal sehen, wie lange sie durchhält.
Sie hatte vorher schon beim Booten nur Bildfehler verursacht.

Edit(5.12.2010): Nun traten wieder Fehler auf. Das erneute Backen hat diese wieder beseitigt. (diesmal 5 min bei 200°C)

Edit(15.02.2011): Wieder Fehler am 12.02. Backen half. (7 min bei 200°C)

Edit(24.04.2011): Fehler -> Backen. (5 min 200°C)

Edit(18.10.2011): Fehler -> Backen. (5 min 200°C)


----------



## Löschzwerg (1. September 2010)

*Es geht auch mit der SSD *

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute erfolgreich meine OCZ Vertex 2 SSD mit dem Backofen wiederbelebt 

Zuvor fror die SSD schon bei der Installation ein und war danach erst nach einem kompletten Power-OFF wieder im Bios ersichtlich. 

Nach dem Backofen hab ich jetzt schon zweimal Windows 7 installiert und etliche Daten hin und her transportiert  Die Platte läuft nun so wie diese es von Anfang an hätte sollen!!!

Hat OCZ hier etwa Probleme mit dem Lötmaterial?!?! Es gibt etliche Leute denen es genauso geht wie mit meiner SSD vor dem "Backen".

Egal wie, die Reparatur hat mir erstmal Zeit verschafft um auf neue und billigere SSDs zu warten 

Ich liebe meinen Backofen


----------



## Ralle99 (1. September 2010)

Ihr seid alle so hammerhart hier, hammer hammer hart !


----------



## fpsJunkie (2. September 2010)

Ich hab mit nem Kumpel versucht eine seiner 8600GTs von Asus im Backofen wieder zu beleben. Könnte es sein das 1 Stunde bei 100°C zu viel waren?


----------



## Löschzwerg (2. September 2010)

Erstens zu lange und zweitens fast zu niedrige Temperatur.

20min bei 120°C Umluft


----------



## NuTSkuL (2. September 2010)

muhaha, geiler threat.
hät ich das 2 jahre zuvor gewusst, hätte ich vlt meine alte 7950gx2 wiederbelebt.
wer kommt verdammt nochmal auf so eine beschissene idee, das teil in backofen zu tun


----------



## AchtBit (2. September 2010)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Erstens zu lange und zweitens fast zu niedrige Temperatur.
> 
> 20min bei 120°C Umluft



Echt das hat gefunzt? Also ich hab gerade Kanditat Nr.3 zum Aufbacken hier rumliegen. Ne nv gts250/1024Mb ddr3. Leider ohne Kühler also kein Test. Sonst wär die schon fertig.

Laufbahn bisher. 

Gesamterfolg: 99,5%

Kanditat 1: nv 9800gtx 1024Mb. Problem: Kein Video Signal aber auch keine Fehlermeldung. Backrezept: 5min 200C vorheizen, dann 15-20min bei 200C garen. Erfolg: 100% geht wieder wie neu

Kanditat 2: 3dfx v5500 2x32mb. Problem: Mausetot Verhalten. Backrezept: 5min 200C vorheizen, dann 20-25min bei 200C lötstellenzart garen. Erfolg: 99%: geht wieder wie neu  aber Lüfter Anschlüsse weisen leichte Verfärbung auf. Weiss is nu Beige.

Bei der Karte im Moment werde ich Rezept Nr. 1 wieder verwenden weils die gleiche Marke ist. Prinzipiell verwend ich ja auch das gleiche Rezept wenn ich Paprika Schnitzel oder Jägerschnitzel brat.

Tja klingt radikal, ist radikal, spürt man bei Berührung wenn die Backware grad ausm Ofen kam, aber erwies sich bisher als hoch wirksam.

Btw. Ich habe auch schon Erfolge mit beschädigten HDs erziehlt, nachdem ich sie 2 Wochen zw. Eiswürfel und Frostgemüse belies, hatten sich die Poren wieder geschlossen.

Alles nur Physik


----------



## GaAm3r (2. September 2010)

fpsJunkie schrieb:


> Ich hab mit nem Kumpel versucht eine seiner 8600GTs von Asus im Backofen wieder zu beleben. Könnte es sein das 1 Stunde bei 100°C zu viel waren?



Dann kannst du sie auflutsche*


----------



## AchtBit (2. September 2010)

Also 100C sind zu wenig(lot schmilzt bei 160C) und 1 Stunde sind zu lang. Tij ich würd sagen das war ehr ne Art Weichkochen


----------



## Löschzwerg (3. September 2010)

Und 200°C können für einige Komponenten schon der overkill sein bzw deren Lebenszeit deutlich verkürzen  Hier wären z.B. Elkos zu nennen.

Diese Backofen Methode hat auch nicht das Ziel den Lötzinn zu verflüssigen, die Hitze dient mehr dazu die Atome in den Verbindungen neu auszurichten und evtl. winzigste Haarrisse kurzzeitig zu schließen.


----------



## AchtBit (3. September 2010)

Naja jeder hat eben sein eigenes Rezept. Ich mag halt mehr aldente als english


----------



## fpsJunkie (3. September 2010)

Naja was soll, jetzt ist die Karte halt voll im Arsch und der Passivkühler sitzt auf meiner (viel zu kleinen) 8600GT 
Also Karten bei nicht vorgeheiztem Ofen 25 Min bei 180°C wäre wohl das beste


----------



## V!PeR (3. September 2010)

Ich würde das nie ausprobieren und schon gar nicht,wenn ich noch Garantie habe


----------



## longtom (3. September 2010)

Erstens liegt der Schmelzpunkt von Lötzinn bei 183° zweitens hat das ganze damit nicht das Geringste zu tun .
Weiter vorne im Thread ist sehr gut beschrieben wie und warum das ganze Funktioniert .
Die Temperatur fürs Hardware Backen liegt in der Regel bei 100 bis 120° und das ganze bei ca. 30 min. (Umluft) .


----------



## AchtBit (4. September 2010)

longtom schrieb:


> Erstens liegt der Schmelzpunkt von Lötzinn bei 183° zweitens hat das ganze damit nicht das Geringste zu tun .
> Weiter vorne im Thread ist sehr gut beschrieben wie und warum das ganze Funktioniert .
> Die Temperatur fürs Hardware Backen liegt in der Regel bei 100 bis 120° und das ganze bei ca. 30 min. (Umluft) .




Nur bringt das nen Scheiss bei einer kalten Lötstelle. 

Denkst nicht ich hab erst mal mit ner niedernen Temp angefangen. Die gtx9800 litt definitiv an einer kalten Lötstelle. Erst nachdem ich den Schmelzpunkt von herkömmlichen Lot überschritten hatte, war der Backvorgang erfolgreich.

160C sind ein Schätzwert, weil die Schmeltztemp. von der Lot Sorte abhängt.

k.A wie du auf fixe 183C kommst. Steht wohl auf deiner Lotrolle 'Typ L-SnXXX, 183C' ? . Dann kann ich dir versprechen, die Temp. ist keine  Garantie, solange du nicht weist, welcher genaue Typ Lot auf betreffendem PCB zum Einsatz kam.

Klar kenn ich auch das physikalische Verhalten, von Atomen und deren Auswirkung auf die Molekularstruktur, unter thermischen Einfluss. Während meiner WkzMacher - Lehre wurde der(in Lj 1 - 2,theoretische Sachkunde) Stoff ausführlich erläutert.

Fakt ist eben, es gibt kein grundsätzliches Rezept. Je nach Fehler, muss unterschiedlich gebacken werden. 200C ist noch nicht im Bereich, wo das Material Schaden nimmt, jedoch deutlich über dem Schmelzpunkt des, wahrscheinlich verwendeten Lots und deckt somit die meisten Fehlerquellen ab.


----------



## Löschzwerg (4. September 2010)

Ich erinnere hier nur nochmal an die max. Temperatur von Aluminium und Tantal Elkos, bei 200°C liegst du hier deutlich darüber und läufst Gefahr diese zu rösten.

Persönlich würde ich dann eher zu einer Heißluftpistole greifen und Bereich die nicht der vollen Hitze ausgesetzt werden sollen abdecken.


----------



## longtom (4. September 2010)

Bei ner kalten Lötstelle kannst die Karte Backen bis zum Samtnimmerleinstag und es wird sich nichts daran ändern ,durch das Backen wird keine Lötstelle verflüssigt oder ähnliches auch wenn das hier so oft behauptet wird .
@Löschzwerg 
Las gut sein ,einige Leute haben eben die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen und meinen nun sie müssen andere mit ihrem Irrglauben damit füttern .


----------



## rabit (4. September 2010)

ich pack die Grafikkarte für ne Stunde in die Fritöse.


----------



## Coar (6. September 2010)

Fönen geht übrigens auch. Hab' meine 8800 GT durch 5min. heissluftfönen direkt in die Lüfteröffnung wieder zum Laufen bekommen.

Funktioniert wieder einwandfrei. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass man den Lüfter nicht abbauen muss.


----------



## sensitron (6. September 2010)

rabit schrieb:


> ich pack die Grafikkarte für ne Stunde in die Fritöse.


 
?  sollte ich auch mal probieren  die gleitet danach bestimmt in den pci-e port, so fettig wie die ist.


----------



## torte1977 (11. September 2010)

So habe gestern nen Acer Aspire 7520 gebraucht gekauft. Nach neuinstallation kackte ständig die GraKa ab. Also erstmal Lüfter gereinigt da war jede Menge Staub drinne. Immernoch keine Besserung in Sicht. Dann ist mir aufgefallen das der Bootscreen von Acer komisch aussieht. So seltsame Streifen drinne und wenn Windows hochgefrahren ist gabs mal nen weissen Bildschirm oder irgendwelche Querstriche....  Jetzt habe ich die Karte ausgebaut und in den Ofen bei 110 Grad gepackt. Jetzt sind 15 Minuten vorbei. Wieder eingebaut und siehe da.... Sie Funzt wieder volle Pulle. Meine Frau guckte zwar auch etwas unglaubwürdig aber es hat echt funktioniert. Geile Meile.... Daaaaaanke für diesen Thread    

Sonnige Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## AnthraX (6. Oktober 2010)

Klingt echt low, aber ich habe inner PC werkstatt gearbeitet.... wir haben damit dutzende GRafikkarten, ja ganze Mainboards von Notebooks wieder zum Laufen gebracht... die Laufen seit monaten ohne probleme.

edit:
ach ohne witz, da wurde aber ne 5 minuten 200grad behandlung vorgenommen xD


----------



## RaggaMuffin (2. November 2010)

µ|V_2814 schrieb:


> Davon habe ich schon im Zusamenhang mit Notebook-chips und Heißluftpistolen gehört.
> Das das funktioniert ist ein Wunder...



japs heißluftpistolen werden bei notebook reperaturen sehr häufig eingesetzt.
wen man weis wie und wo man das teil ansetzten mus dan sind notebook reperaturen ein kinderspiel.  

ich lade mal bei gelegenheit ein paar bilder von meiner heißluftpistole hoch.


----------



## Dunzen (2. November 2010)

Also mein freund hat hat das Gegenteil mit seiner Festplatte gemacht.

Diese war abgeschmiert.
So hat er sie kurzerhand in den Kühlschrank gelegt(hat er irgendwo mal gelesen).

Nach 24 Stunden hat er sie raus und unglaublicherweise lief auf einmal wieder an.
Und am nächsten Tag war sie dann total im Arsch.

Ein Glück das er noch Garantie hatte und die das noch angenommen haben^^.


----------



## Shi (2. November 2010)

Ja, eigentlich soll man sie in die Kühltruhe legen, dann funktionieren si noch kurz und man kann seine Daten sichern


----------



## akif15 (2. November 2010)

Also irgendwo müssten noch meine toten 9700Pro und X800XT liegen, vielleicht kann man die ja auch wieder lebendig backen ?

Aber AGP und wo einbauen ?


----------



## elektro kalle (3. November 2010)

mich würde interssieren (von der erfolgreichen tester)
wie is das mit dem ganzen plastik krams???
anschlüsse etc.
die schmelzen doch?!?!?!?
meint ihr das is nen versuch mit ner laptop graka wert?


----------



## Dommerle (3. November 2010)

Auf compterbase.de gibt es Jemanden, bei dem es anscheinend funktioniert hat.

Einfach mal danach googeln.


----------



## elektro kalle (3. November 2010)

woa das googeln is voll der film 
hast du kein link?!?!?


----------



## Dommerle (3. November 2010)

z.B. hier


----------



## Semox (3. November 2010)

Meine Graka läuft nur noch Stabil wenn ich den takt runter stelle. Sonst schmiert der Treiber teilweise ziemlich häufig ab.
Kann backen in dem Fall wohl was bringen ?


----------



## BlueFantasy (5. November 2010)

So habe mich auch mal ans Backen gewagt 
Und ich muß sagen es funzt super ich habe gestern eine in ebay als defekt deklarierte 8800 Ultra wieder gesund gebacken. 


Umluft 100 Grad 30 min 


Bin mal gespannt wie lange sie hält.
Also kanns nur empfehlen wenn nix anderes mehr zwischen Grafikkarte und Mülltonne liegt

Alternativ kann man auch bei 200 Grad 5 max 10 min backen keinesfalls länger.


----------



## BlueFantasy (6. November 2010)

So eben noch ne ASUS 8800 GTX für lau aus ebay geordert bzw ersteigert mit Bildfehlern.
Mal sehen ob ich diese auch wieder zum leben erwecken kann. 

P.S Bitte mal lesen  http://forum.chip.de/grafikkarten/8800-gtx-ultra-937145.html


----------



## BlueFantasy (10. November 2010)

So die ASUS 8800 GTX is auch heute gekommen sie konnte nur 256 Farben darstellen und hatte Steifen im bild.
Ab in den Backofen 110 Grad 30 min und siehe da alles ok so wie es sein soll


----------



## kL| (11. November 2010)

Ich hab mal eine gtx 285 in die Microwelle. Allerdings bei Umluft.  Sie hatte aus nem defekten NT ne Spannungsspitze abgekriegt. Wahrscheinlich volle 230V. Jedenfalls Ist sie nach einer Minute so heiß geworden (spawas), dass sie kein Bild mehr brachte. Also rein, 30 min gewartet und wieder eingebaut. Vorsichtshalber noch ein Extrakühler auf die Spawas und es machte Puff. Danach tat sich bei der Karte nichtsmehr. Nur der Lüfter dreht sich noch. Dafür bleiben die Spawas jetzt aber schön kühl.


----------



## jumperm (11. November 2010)

@kL: Dir ist schon bewusst, dass ne Mircorwelle, micro Wellen aussendet, die deine Grafikkarte schrotten und dies offensichtlich auch getan haben. Ein Ofen erhitz durch Heizspulen, welche elektromagnetisch auch nicht ungefährlich sind, aber nicht im direkten Kontakt mit dem Inhalt des Ofens kommen. Man kann doch nicht als Ersatz für einen Ofen, eine Microwelle verwenden .

PS: YOU MADE MY DAY!!!!!


----------



## BigBubby (11. November 2010)

jumperm schrieb:


> @kL: Dir ist schon bewusst, dass ne Mircorwelle, micro Wellen aussendet, die deine Grafikkarte schrotten und dies offensichtlich auch getan haben. Ein Ofen erhitz durch Heizspulen, welche elektromagnetisch auch nicht ungefährlich sind, aber nicht im direkten Kontakt mit dem Inhalt des Ofens kommen. Man kann doch nicht als Ersatz für einen Ofen, eine Microwelle verwenden .
> 
> PS: YOU MADE MY DAY!!!!!



Nur zur Info, es gibt auch Microwellen/Backofen kombigeräte. Habe auch so eines. Die arbeitet im Backofenmodus oder Grillmodus auch nicht mit Microwellen, sondern wie ein normaler backofen...


----------



## kL| (11. November 2010)

jumperm schrieb:


> @kL: Dir ist schon bewusst, dass ne Mircorwelle, micro Wellen aussendet, die deine Grafikkarte schrotten und dies offensichtlich auch getan haben. Ein Ofen erhitz durch Heizspulen, welche elektromagnetisch auch nicht ungefährlich sind, aber nicht im direkten Kontakt mit dem Inhalt des Ofens kommen. Man kann doch nicht als Ersatz für einen Ofen, eine Microwelle verwenden .



Du must schon genau lesen! Umluft heist bei einer Micro, dass Luft durch eine Heitzspirale (den Grill ) geblasen wird. Wie im Backofen. Da kommen keine Wellen mit. Außerdem lassen sich durch die Wärmebehandlung nur Speicherfehler reparieren. Keine defekten Spawas. Und das es bei mir nen Kurzen gegeben hat lag nur daran, das der Kühler, den ich drauf gemacht habe, an einer Lötstelle anlag. Das hatte ich vorher aber nicht gesen. 



> PS: YOU MADE MY DAY!!!!!


U my 2!


----------



## m-o-m-o (12. November 2010)

Oje es ist soweit: Meine 8800GTX ist hin. 

Die GPU verursacht nach einer gewissen Betriebszeit Grafikfehler und freezt den PC. Nach einem Reset gibt es im BIOS ebenfalls Bildfehler.

Jetzt befolge ich "Geh mal backen!" und sehe ob ich da was machen kann... *schnüff*

Nachtrag: Wärmeleitpaste alle, neue kommt erst in einer Woche  Also wird erst nächstes Wochenende gebacken  *Weiterzocken will*


----------



## BlueFantasy (13. November 2010)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Oje es ist soweit: Meine 8800GTX ist hin.
> 
> Die GPU verursacht nach einer gewissen Betriebszeit Grafikfehler und freezt den PC. Nach einem Reset gibt es im BIOS ebenfalls Bildfehler.
> 
> ...


 
Die alte Paste muß nicht wirklich runter habe ich auch nicht gemacht tu die karte wie se is ( ohne Kühler ) in den Ofen bei 110 Grad 30min. 110 is die bessere Option und vorheizen.
Meine GTX läuft immer noch so ofenfrisch


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. November 2010)

Ist ja auch irgendwie logisch, dass die Paste 110° aushalten muss...

Ich backe sie dann mal ne Runde und wenn die Paste doch Ärger macht kommt sie halt runter.

(Ich glaub mein Vater wird mich killen, wenn er den Backofeninhalt sieht...)

Edit: Ich lebe noch (   ) und lasse nun die Karte abkühlen *an den GPU-Gott bet* 

Edit2: HALLELUJA!!! SIE FUNKTIONIERT

Hail to the PCGHX Community Baby!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. November 2010)

Also mein altes Nokia 6610 das ich in der Mikrowelle erhitzt habe hat mächtig gestunken (über mehrere Tage) und dampfte nicht gerade wenig. Funktioniert hat es danach überhaupt nicht mehr. Leider hatte ich zu den Zeiten kein Fotoapparat.


----------



## crankrider (15. November 2010)

Also ich habe durch das verfahren schon mehrere Grakas wieder hinbekommen.
Aber nur wenn die Defekte nicht zu groß waren, wie z.B. das sie
auf einmal kein Bild gezeigt hat, oder mal eingefroren ist, Pixelfehler.

Alles von der Karte entfernen, Paste auch. Dann in nicht vorgeheizten Ofen,
für 25-30 min. bei ca. 180-190 Grad backen, ober/unterhitze.

Wo ich sie rausgeholt habe, habe ich mit einem Handschuh, weil verdammt 
heiß  die ganzen Spannungswandler und Kondensatoren und wie sie auch
alles heisen wieder fest an die Platine gepresst. 
Abkühlen lassen, und bei 85 % meiner Versuche hat es geklappt, da wo nicht
dann habe ich noch das BIOS geflasht und dann ging es zu 95 % bei allen
Versuchen bis jetzt 

PS: Leute seit nicht soo blöd und benutzt Microwellen, das ist doch klar
das daraus nichts wird, durch die ganze elektrischen-Wellen geht alles
ehr komplett , irreparable kaputt, anstatt das es hilft 



lg


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. November 2010)

Im Backofen sieht das erhitzen aber bei weitem nicht so Spektakulär aus 

Man ... hätte ich das vorher gewusst hätte ich mir die herum Quälerei mit dem Support echt sparen können. Aber wer steckt schon eine Graka mit Restgarantie in den Backofen


----------



## crankrider (15. November 2010)

GameServer schrieb:


> Im Backofen sieht das erhitzen aber bei weitem nicht so Spektakulär aus
> 
> Man ... hätte ich das vorher gewusst hätte ich mir die herum Quälerei mit dem Support echt sparen können. Aber wer steckt schon eine Graka mit Restgarantie in den Backofen





 ja Aussehen tut nicht gerade spektakulär aus und es stinkt nicht dazu.
Aber es ist wesentlich besser und bringt auch evtl. was , im Gegensatz
zur Microwelle.

Ja hätte ich dann noch Retsgarantie auf die Graka, würde ich das 
natürlich nie machen und würde sie einschicken 

Denn es gelingt ja nicht immer 



lg


----------



## doob (26. November 2010)

Ich gibs zu ! auch ich bin ein Brater.

Nachdem sich meine grafikkarte im acer aspire 7520G verabschiedet hat brachte ich meinen laptop zu einer Reparaturwerkstatt. Diese wollte ca. 250,00 € für eine neue Grafikkarte nvidia gforce 8600m gs. 
Beim googlen nach einer evtl. gebrauchten Graka bin ich dann auf diese Seite gestoßen. 

Ich muss sagen dank der anleitung von sapphire_pro und splash damage habe ich meine Graka wieder zum Leben erweckt. 
Ich hatte nix zu verlieren und habe nur gewonnen. !!!

vielen Dank für diesen Tipp.
ganz besonderen Dank an splash damage


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. November 2010)

doob schrieb:


> Ich gibs zu ! auch ich bin ein Brater.
> 
> Nachdem sich meine grafikkarte im acer aspire 7520G verabschiedet hat brachte ich meinen laptop zu einer Reparaturwerkstatt. Diese wollte ca. 250,00 € für eine neue Grafikkarte nvidia gforce 8600m gs.
> Beim googlen nach einer evtl. gebrauchten Graka bin ich dann auf diese Seite gestoßen.
> ...


Acer wieder  Ich darf meine 9600M GT im Acer Aspire 6930 gar nicht nutzen da sonst der Prozessor (Core 2 Duo P8400) auf 88°C hoch geht


----------



## tuner-andy (26. November 2010)

Was meint ihr könnte es sich lohnen, wenn man sich für paar Euro Karten zulegt die folgendermaßen nicht funktionieren: " Lüfter dreht aber kein Bild!" 
und bäckt die dann in der Hoffnung, dass sie wieder gehen oder ist das mit der Funktion eher nur so ein Spiel auf Zeit?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. November 2010)

tuner-andy schrieb:


> Was meint ihr könnte es sich lohnen, wenn man sich für paar Euro Karten zulegt die folgendermaßen nicht funktionieren: " Lüfter dreht aber kein Bild!"
> und bäckt die dann in der Hoffnung, dass sie wieder gehen oder ist das mit der Funktion eher nur so ein Spiel auf Zeit?


Also billig einkaufen und danach backen und teuer verkaufen 

Mach das nicht, wäre mir zu Risikoreich.


----------



## tuner-andy (26. November 2010)

> Also billig einkaufen und danach backen und teuer verkaufen
> 
> Mach das nicht, wäre mir zu Risikoreich.


teuerer verkaufen wäre mein ziel nicht dabei, sondern natürlich mit gewissem Risiko verbundenem Eigengebrauch


----------



## longtom (26. November 2010)

Eigengebrauch ist kein Problem , aber wenn du wie ich im Marktplatz eine Gebackene Karte für teuer Geld aufs Auge gedrückt bekommst (angeblich im Einwandfreiem zustand und ohne Kühlerwechsel usw...) dann ist das nicht mehr zum Lachen .


----------



## tuner-andy (26. November 2010)

longtom schrieb:


> Eigengebrauch ist kein Problem , aber wenn du wie ich im Marktplatz eine Gebackene Karte für teuer Geld aufs Auge gedrückt bekommst (angeblich im Einwandfreiem zustand und ohne Kühlerwechsel usw...) dann ist das nicht mehr zum Lachen .



Da stimme ich dir 100%tig zu! Weil es eine absolute sauerei ist wenn man das macht. Würde man sagen ja die Karte wurde gebacken und man erhällt einen noch halbwegs brauchbaren Preis sagen wir mal etwa die Hälfte von dem was man noch dafür gebraucht zahlt dann spricht eigl. nichts dagegen


----------



## crankrider (26. November 2010)

ja das stimmt, es ist auf jeden fall eine Sauerei, wenn sie jemand
verkauft und es nicht angibt, aber da kann man sich eigentlich ziemlich
einfach vor schützen.

Man lässt sich die Graka auf dem Bild zeigen und guckt sich, falls
vorhanden das LED-Kunststoffröhrchen an, was auf jeden Fall noch
alle gtx Modelle hatten. Wenn dies normal aussieht , ist die Karte nicht gebacken worden. Sieht es von ihnen jedoch leicht gesprungen aus,
ist es klar das die im Ofen war 

und da gibbet noch zwei- drei andere Hinweise an denen man es feststellen
kann, wenn man genauer hinguckt.

lg

crank


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. November 2010)

crankrider schrieb:


> ja das stimmt, es ist auf jeden fall eine Sauerei, wenn sie jemand
> verkauft und es nicht angibt, aber da kann man sich eigentlich ziemlich
> einfach vor schützen.
> 
> ...


Am Backpapier?


----------



## crankrider (26. November 2010)

he, wie am Backpapier ? das klebt doch nicht an der Graka dran,
wie willst Du es daran erkennen, nein an der unteren Seite der
Platine, wo sich die aufkleber befinden, den die sehen nach dem 
Backen, meistens, aber nicht immer etwas mini-gewölbt aus und
dann noch, bei den Anschlüssen ( VGA, DVI, HDMI ) da sind so ne
art Isolierung von der Platinen seite aus dran und die bekommen 
durchs backen meisten eine dunklere Farbe.

lg

crank


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. November 2010)

crankrider schrieb:


> he, wie am Backpapier ? das klebt doch nicht an der Graka dran,
> wie willst Du es daran erkennen, nein an der unteren Seite der
> Platine, wo sich die aufkleber befinden, den die sehen nach dem
> Backen, meistens, aber nicht immer etwas mini-gewölbt aus und
> ...


Danke, genau das wollte ich wissen


----------



## crankrider (26. November 2010)

ja bitte, aber wie gesagt, es ist nicht immer so, habe es bei den 
3en von mir gebackenen Grakas festgestellt 

kann es nicht veralgermeinern.

lg

crank


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. November 2010)

crankrider schrieb:


> ja bitte, aber wie gesagt, es ist nicht immer so, habe es bei den
> 3en von mir gebackenen Grakas festgestellt
> 
> kann es nicht veralgermeinern.
> ...


Also ich finde deine Beobachtungen nun ein Super Tipp für den nächsten Grafikkarteneinkauf bei Ebay


----------



## crankrider (26. November 2010)

ok, freut mich, wenn es Dir was nutzen sollte.
Lass Dich nicht übers Ohr hauen 

lg

crank


----------



## tuner-andy (26. November 2010)

auch von mir danke für den Tipp! Hab das ja leider noch nicht ausprobiert^^ aber was meint ihr bei wie viel % der karten findet man dieses Detail?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. November 2010)

tuner-andy schrieb:


> auch von mir danke für den Tipp! Hab das ja leider noch nicht ausprobiert^^ aber was meint ihr bei wie viel % der karten findet man dieses Detail?


Na ja wie es bereits erwähnt wurde kann man ja sehr gut erkennen das die Graka mal im Ofen war. Ich stelle mir auch vor das die ganzen Bildchen auf der Grafikkarte die ja "nur" aus sehr dünnen Plastik besteht sich irgendwie zusammen zieht oder die Farben verfälscht werden. 

Leider habe ich keine Defekte Graka da mit so einen fetten Fansink. Und eine die Funktioniert "Opfern" für die Wissenschaft 

Verbranntes Plastik habe ich letztes WE genug gerochen - Folgeschäden nicht ausgeschlossen


----------



## BigBubby (29. November 2010)

Die abziehbildchen sollten aber nicht im Ofen landen. Es wird immer empfohlen die Kühler vorher zu entfernen, weil sonst die wärme ungleichmäßig wird.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. November 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Die abziehbildchen sollten aber nicht im Ofen landen. Es wird immer empfohlen die Kühler vorher zu entfernen, weil sonst die wärme ungleichmäßig wird.


Oh  Ich hätte die Graka so wie Sie ist in den Ofen geworfen


----------



## crankrider (29. November 2010)

ohhh man ,

die Graka muss komplett nackt in den Ofen, also den Kühler ab,
egal ob standart-Kühler, oder WaKü, ab damit.

dann was noch wichtig ist, die WLP und WLP-Pads komplett 
ab, soo und mit den Aufklebern, meinte ich nicht die, die
auf dem Luftkühler drauf sind, sondern die kleinen, die
auf der nichtkühler-seite sind, die lassen die meisten Leute drauf, 
beim backen, was man ja auch machen kann, da sie ja beim
Backporzess nicht stören

lg

crank


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. November 2010)

crankrider schrieb:


> ohhh man ,
> 
> die Graka muss komplett nackt in den Ofen, also den Kühler ab,
> egal ob standart-Kühler, oder WaKü, ab damit.
> ...


Ja woher sollte ich den das wissen  Wer kommt schon überhaupt auf die Idee Elektrik zu backen


----------



## einrudelgurken (29. November 2010)

Ähm....Ich.
Hab es auch mit meiner alten 8800gt gemacht und die dann meinem Frund geshenkt und sie rennt immer noch und das mit dem backen ist jetzt schon über ein halbes Jahr her, er musste nur nach ca. einer Woche noch einmal nachbacken, aber seit dem läuft sie. 
Kühler würde ich auch empfehlen abzumachen, aber es geht auch mit, hat mein Freund auch gemacht. 

Lg Einrudelgurken


----------



## tuner-andy (30. November 2010)

Ich opfer zusammen mit meinem Kumpel auch demnächst ne X1950 oder so die im Crossfire Fehler produziert hat. Mal sehen ob die dann wieder geht  Werde das dann hier auch posten, aber mir ist immer noch nicht ganz klar wie man die Karte backen muss: (Kühler ab is klar, dann Umluft, ohne Vorheizen, aber die °C-Zahl variiert doch ziemlich) wär echt nice wenn jemand so wie du einrudelgurken schon damit Erfahrungen gemacht hat, sein Setup posten kann weil ich blick hier in den verschiedenen Werten irgendwie nicht mehr durch ^^


----------



## ZeroToxin (30. November 2010)

Ich hab meine Karten per Ober und Unterhitze 3-4 Stunden auf 65°C gebacken.

Liefen danach alle wieder einwandfrei. und laufen heute noch ^^


----------



## crankrider (30. November 2010)

Ich habe meine auch bei Ober/Unterhitze gebacken, allerdings bei
180-190° für 25 - 30 Minuten.


: denn alles was unter 150-160° ist, lößt nicht den Lötzin und behebt
  einige Fehler nicht (also die Kontakte) falls es da Probleme gibt 

lg

crank


----------



## longtom (30. November 2010)

Lötzin wird dabei sowieso nicht gelöst (oder angelöst),wenn dem so wäre könntest die Karte gleich in die Tonne schmeißen .
Bei kalten Lötstellen hilft dir ein Backen auch nichts mehr ,durch das Backen schließen sich Mikrorisse auf der Platiene oder Bauteilen dafür reichen 120 bis 150° für 30 Min (Umluft) vollkommen aus .


----------



## tuner-andy (1. Dezember 2010)

Ok Leute die X1900XTX von meinem Kumpel die im Crossfire Pixelfehler und anderes verursacht hat muss dran glauben.  mal sehen ob sie dann wieder geht. Werde hier vorher - nachher Bilder posten und das Ergebnis. Denke lasse mir aber noch ein bisschen Zeit.


----------



## crankrider (1. Dezember 2010)

longtom schrieb:


> durch das Backen schließen sich Mikrorisse auf der Platiene oder Bauteilen dafür reichen 120 bis 150° für 30 Min (Umluft) vollkommen aus .





Danke Longtom,


das wollte ich damit auch sagen, habe es aber komplett falsch beschrieben 

lg

crank


----------



## hojelujo (11. Dezember 2010)

Hallo kartenbäcker!!!
Ich hab selbst GTX 8800 die hat irgendwo ne kalte stelle dann gehts für 30-35min bei 100-105c° in den ofen klappt im schnitt 6-8 wochen mache das fast ein jahr .
jetzt muss aber langsam ne neue her AMP 470 o.480 von zotac ( 5jahre gar.)


----------



## mei-sta (14. Januar 2011)

Hi,

Hatte das bekannte Problem das bei meiner HD 4870 die D601 Fehler-led dauerhaft geleuchtet hat. Dazu kamen immer wieder Hänger mit der Fehlermeldung das der Anzeigetreiber wiederhergestellt wurde. Außerdem ist die Grafikkarte ab und zu beim starten eines Games ganz abgestürzt, sodass ich kein Bildschirmsignal mehr hatte.
Naja, auf jeden Fall hab ich jetzt mal den Kühler abgeschraubt, die Karte in Alufolie eingewickelt und das Teil für 40min bei 125°C und Umluft in die Röhre geschoben. Anschließend abkühlen lassen, Kühler wieder drauf und rein in den PC. Siehe da die led ist aus und bis jetzt hatte ich noch keinen Absturz oder ähnliches. Ich hoffe das bleibt so.

Grüße


----------



## ChavezD (15. Januar 2011)

Katja wirklich geil, bei meinem Freund hats auch geklappt mit neralten NVIDIA

---------------------------
Gesendet von meinem HTC, sry für schreibfehler


----------



## ChavezD (15. Januar 2011)

ChavezD schrieb:
			
		

> Katja wirklich geil, bei meinem Freund hats auch geklappt mit neralten NVIDIA
> 
> ---------------------------
> Gesendet von meinem HTC, sry für schreibfehler



Äh ich meine ist ja geil 

---------------------------
Gesendet von meinem HTC, sry für schreibfehler


----------



## it_freak (2. Februar 2011)

Die Methode scheint nicht unbedingt immer zu funktionieren, hier mal ein gutes Beispiel einer Grafikkarte von einem Notebook, bei der wohl nicht unbedingt vorbildlich vorgegangen wurde: (Ich halte diese Methode nicht für sehr zuverlässig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu sehen ist die Grafikkarte inklusive ein Haufen Chips die anscheinend ihr Heim verlassen haben. 

Viel Glück dennoch bei dem Anwenden dieser Methode


----------



## longtom (2. Februar 2011)

Das Backen ist auch nicht als allheilmittel gedacht ,aber bevor ich eine Grafikkarte wegwerffe versuche ich das Teil lieber zu Backen mehr als kaput gehen kann sie dabei nicht und das war sie ja vorher auch schon .
Und wie du hier Lesen kannst sind die Erfolgsaussichten nicht schlecht ,auch wenn der Erfolg meißt nicht lange hällt so kann man mit der Karte noch die Zeit überbrücken bis man eine neue Karte zur Hand hat .


----------



## blueray95 (3. Februar 2011)

ich habe folgende erfahrungen gemacht:
7600 gt gebacken 20 minuten bri 150 grad
ging nicht

andere 7600 gt mit heißluftföhn an den kanten der gpu bei 300 grad geföhnt
läuft seit 3 monaten ohne probleme in nem htpc

8800 gts 320 xfx mit heißluftföhn an den kanten der gpu bei 300 grad geföhnt
läuft seit ner woche bei nem kumpel

7300 gs mit heißluftföhn an den kanten der gpu bei 300 grad geföhnt
lief ohne probleme kurz danach, ob sie immer noch läuft weis ich nicht
mach heute nachmittag mal nen test und posts dann

so... muss mich jetzt für die schule fertig machen aber ich liebe die pcgh app (:


----------



## Scorp (6. Februar 2011)

Meine 8000GTS hat es Anfang November erwischt. 
->Ab in den Ofen -> ging wieder einwandfrei
Diese Woche hatte sie wieder Probleme gemacht
->Ofenkur -> geht wieder

ergo bin ich sehr zufrieden


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (17. Februar 2011)

Kürzlich hab ich ein gesamtes Notebook-Mainboard dadurch repariert  Läuft wieder grandios


----------



## klon5422 (17. Februar 2011)

ICh hätte wirklich nie Geglaubt, ob das funktioniert... Naja... was wird wohl meine Mum sagen, wenn ich später ne alte 8800GT und ne alte Ati readeon X600 reinleg


----------



## Kyuubi (18. Februar 2011)

Hi 

Ich habe mal bei ebay eine defekte YLOD PS3 60Gb für 100€ ersteigert und mit der Backofen methode repariet.
Ich hatte 190°C eingestellt und habe bei erreichter Temperatur rund 18min lang das Mainboard erhitzt, danach alles zusammen gebaut und neue wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen u.s.w. Funktioniert tadellos. Habe damit schon über 96 Folding@home WU's gefatet! ( pro WU ungefähre Faltzeit 5 Std. und 50 min.)
Spiele gespielt, Blu-ray's geguckt u.s.w.   
( beim Mainboard die Batterie sowie die Wärmeleitpad's vorher abmachen )

Wer sich damit auskennt, kann ne menge Geld sparen. 

Die Heißluftfön methode würde ich dringent abraten!!! Im Internet gibt es leute die den Heißluftfön mit bis zu 400°C betreiben! Dass ist für jeden Chip ob CPU oder GPU viel zu viel.


----------



## doodlez (18. Februar 2011)

Kyuubi schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich habe mal bei ebay eine defekte YLOD PS3 60Gb für 100€ ersteigert und mit der Backofen methode repariet.
> Ich hatte 190°C eingestellt und habe bei erreichter Temperatur rund 18min lang das Mainboard erhitzt, danach alles zusammen gebaut und neue wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen u.s.w. Funktioniert tadellos. Habe damit schon über 96 Folding@home WU's gefatet! ( pro WU ungefähre Faltzeit 5 Std. und 50 min.)
> ...


 

krasse sache, werde ma schauen ob n kumpel mir seine kaputte Xbox schenken will XD


----------



## NZHALKO (18. Februar 2011)

geth zwar hier um grafikkarten, aber meine alte WD 320 GB Festplatte hatte mal nen Hau, 20 minuten bei 60C° und das Teil lief danach noch 1 1/2 Jahre...(bitte nicht nachmachen ich übernehme keine haftung)


----------



## Kyuubi (18. Februar 2011)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> geth zwar hier um grafikkarten, aber meine alte WD 320 GB Festplatte hatte mal nen Hau, 20 minuten bei 60C° und das Teil lief danach noch 1 1/2 Jahre...(bitte nicht nachmachen ich übernehme keine haftung)



Ganz nach dem Motto, ach was solls kaputer geht es eh nicht mehr.


----------



## m-o-m-o (18. Februar 2011)

Kaputte Festplatten eignen sich ansonsten gut als Tischspiegel


----------



## bruchpilot94 (20. Februar 2011)

Moin,
ich hab hier noch ne defekte X1600Pro dienach dem An,elde Vorgang abstürtzt und scon im Bios allenmöglichen Mist anzeigt inkl. kleine blaue Streifen.
Die wird(mangels erlaubnis den Backofenzu nutzen) gleich mal vorsichtig geföhnt (wen ich den ultra Föhn finde ).

Edit: jetzt zeigt sie viele farbige Streifen 
 evtl.schmeiß ich das ding in der Woche mal in den Ofen wenn ich allein zu hause bin 

Edit2: ohne Stromstecher kans nicht funktoinieren
Windoof xp fährt wieder vollständig hoch 
beimbooten zeigt er mir zwar immer noch ne menge müll an aber es funzt


----------



## Mr JK (21. Februar 2011)

kann ich mein MB in n Ofen legen wenn der Onboard Chipsatz spinnt ??   ^^


----------



## longtom (21. Februar 2011)

Mainboards kannst du auch Backen ja .


----------



## Communicator (23. Februar 2011)

Wollte nur mal bei ner 8800GTX vom Neffen Vollzug melden.

Herdregler so ca. zwischen 105-115 Grad und in Alufolie gepackt.

Tarrra, funzt wieder. 

Während der Vorwärmphase musste ich noch n bissl Überzeugungsarbeit bei meiner Freundin machen, die hat sich danach aber auch gefreut.
Sie nennt mich nach dieser Aktion jetzt "Alleskönner".....

Gruß.


----------



## frido007 (24. Februar 2011)

Mr JK schrieb:


> kann ich mein MB in n Ofen legen wenn der Onboard Chipsatz spinnt ??   ^^


 
Du solltest aber die Bios-Batterie entfernen vor dem backen. Und alle Plastikteile natürlich.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (24. Februar 2011)

Communicator schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal bei ner 8800GTX vom Neffen Vollzug melden.
> 
> Herdregler so ca. zwischen 105-115 Grad und in Alufolie gepackt.
> 
> ...



Aloha bei der 8800GTX meines Freundes hats auch geklappt... für zwei Woche etwa, dann war erneut Ende 
 gruß; cAPS


----------



## Clawhammer (17. März 2011)

Hiho,

Viele werden sich vielleicht noch an diesen Thread (click) errinnern...

Hintergrund:

Ich habe vor Weihnachten 2010 eine Nvidia GeForce 9800 GTX+ von 'nem Bekannten geschenkt bekommen allerdings mit einem
bescheidenen Manko, der RAM hat nicht mehr richtig funktioniert dementsprechend gab es Bildfehler...

so wie diese hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: hardwareluxx.de)

Da ich kurz zuvor diesen oben genannten Thread gelesen hatte dachte ich mir _"Probieren geht vor Studieren, mehr wie kaputt gehen kann eh nicht's"_

Also hab zum Backofen anstatt 90°C  hab ich gleich 130°C bei Ober und Unterhitze vorgeheizt, 

1 Stunde die Karte "backen" lassen

1,5 Stunden abkühlen lassen frische Wärmeleitpaste drauf, eingebaut und voila es funktioniert(e) wieder

Doch leider ist es so das dieser Fehler sich von "allein" reproduziert...das heisst im etwa alle 2 Monate musste die Karte wieder in den Ofen

Jetzt im moment wo ich diesen Thread schreibe muss ich mich mit der Onboard lösung zufrieden geben...


Lange Rede kurzer Sinn...wenn ihr ne alte GraKa rumfliegen habt die beim letzten Einsatz Bildfehler erzeugten...

Ab in den Ofen damit ich empfehle bei ATi GraKa's nicht mehr als 90°C bei Nvidia max. 130°C weiter hab ich mich auch nich getraut

Denkt daran die Platikteile wie Kühler etc. zu demontieren...


Schreibt mir einfach mal in dem Thread ob Ihr Glück hattet bei dem Versuch eure (alte) GraKa wiederzubeleben


*!!! Ich übernehme keine Haftung für etwaige Schäden oder sonst der gleichen, alles macht Ihr auf eigener Faust !!!*​


----------



## Moose83 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Defekte Grafikkarte im Backofen*

Doch bringt was, bei defektem Vram Eine 8800GTX lebt schon seit ein paar Monaten durch Hilfe vom Backofen


----------



## Vaykir (17. März 2011)

*AW: Defekte Grafikkarte im Backofen*

also bei mir hats schon 2 mal nen mainboard aus dem hardwarehimmel geholt und 3 grafikkarten, die eigl mega tot waren.
das rampage extreme zickt aber immernoch rum.


----------



## Clawhammer (18. März 2011)

meine graka hab ich ja wie oben schon geschrieben gestern auch wieder reanimiert


----------



## maar (27. März 2011)

Scheint jawunderbar zu gehen. Ich werd es auch mal machen und berichten


----------



## synthe92 (28. März 2011)

Ich hab vorhin meine 8800GTS in den Ofen gelegt (ohne Lüfter) bei Ober- und Unterhitze auf 100°C für 30 min und jetzt funktioniert sie wieder! Danke!


----------



## maar (28. März 2011)

Meine Funktioniert auch wieder. Nach 100°C Umluft für 20Min


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

Hey, 120 Grad wirkt besser, vor allem länger


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. März 2011)

Kann es sein ,das die Geforce 6600Gt relativ häufig kaputt geht??

Hatte nähmlich auch eine die ziemlich schnell den Geist aufgegeben hat.

Vlt. zu heiß??


----------



## BigBubby (28. März 2011)

Vielleicht sollte man die Kühlung auch einfach so einstellen, dass die Karte dauerhaft bei 120Grad betrieben wird. Dann spart man sich das backen


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (29. März 2011)

Hallo an alle, 

ich habe mir mal den Spaß gemacht und eine HDD meines Vaters in den Ofen gesteckt. 
- 30min bei 90° 
Na ja die HDD ist von  Maxtor  und Problem war, sie wurde nicht mehr erkannt. 
Auch via Rep Tool war nichts mehr zu machen. 
Aber leider hat das "backen" nicht gebracht auser das sie jetzt wie verrückt "klackt" und nach c.a 1-2min ausgeht. 
Schade ist es nicht drum da sie eh aufgegeben wurde.

Mit "Graka" backen...
Da kann ich nur sagen das es wirklich hin haut und manch mal ne Rettung sein kann. 
So war es z.B bei der Karte von meinem Freund "8800GTX" die Lösung.
Die Karte läuft wider super. 
Bei einer PS3 geht das aber auch. 
Problem war bei der das sie nicht mehr richtig geladen hat. 
Also immer beim Start hängen blieb. 100° 20min und schon ging sie wider. (leider nur 3wochen).
Dann wurde sie bei Sony getauscht, aus Kulanz. Und mit 120Euro Austauschkosten. 

Also was lehrnen wir.:  backe backe manche Sache in den Ofen, doch beachte das zum Zwecke manche Dinge nicht mehr loffen.
                               Also in die Mikro mit dem gutem Stück sihst du mein Sohn die Funken nicht ?  
                               Die Funken mein Vater, das kann nur daran liegen das sich grade die Kondensatoren verbiegen. 
                               Die Kondensatoren ? Oh nein mein Sohn, Undank ist der Welten Lohn. 


Eine neue Geschäftsidee wäre "rent my Backofen". Für all die von euch die ihre Beziehung nicht aufs Spiel setzten wollen. Ob man dass dann als GmbH melden muss?


----------



## PussyMalone (13. April 2011)

1. Unglaube 
2. Experiment: Ati Radeon 4670 mit Grafikfehlern (bunte Kästchen) für 30 min bei 120 Grad in den Umluftbackofen
3. Die Grafikkarte funktioniert wieder! Unglaublich!


----------



## Obihamster (14. April 2011)

also bei mir gins nicht habe heute eine alte 240GTS gebacken und leider vergessen den Regler von 250 Grad auf 120 zu drehen  

Timer auf 30 min gestellt, an gedrückt und raus aus der Küche.  

Jetzt darf ich das Plastik vom Grillrost kratzen


----------



## maar (15. April 2011)

musste meine ein zwietes mal backen, da sie beim ersten nur eine woche lief.


----------



## Clawhammer (15. April 2011)

maar schrieb:


> musste meine ein zwietes mal backen, da sie beim ersten nur eine woche lief.



Das mit dem Backen ist keine dauerhafte lösung...

Ich muss meine GraKa auch spätestens alle 2 Monate in den Ofen schieben


----------



## Brut (15. April 2011)

Es reicht aber um die Zeit zu überbrücken bis die neue da ist 


----------



## Clawhammer (15. April 2011)

jo bei mir schon seit weihnachten


----------



## GhostAtaXX (20. April 2011)

So ein quatsch hab ich ja noch nie gehört in welcher form soll das die hardware retten kann ich mir nich vorstellen!


----------



## Brut (20. April 2011)

GhostAtaXX schrieb:
			
		

> So ein quatsch hab ich ja noch nie gehört in welcher form soll das die hardware retten kann ich mir nich vorstellen!



Es kann zb "kalte Lötstellen" wieder fest verbinden


----------



## BigBubby (20. April 2011)

Das ist Humbug. Ließ dir am besten mal den Thread durch.
Für kalte Lötstellen ist es nicht annähernd heiß genug.


----------



## Clawhammer (20. April 2011)

Es geht ja auch nicht darum die lötstellen zum schmelzen zubekommen dann ist die Hardware gleich hinüber sondern nur die "gebrochenden" lötstellen wieder zu fixen...mehr nicht...und ich mach es mittlerweile seit Weihnachten mit der Backofentechnik und es funktioniert jedesmal auf neue...

Aber das es hier (sry) solche leute mit ner Ignoranz gibt das ...

Wer nicht dran glaub der glaub eben nicht dran aber uns also die jenigen dies gemacht haben als spinner hinzustellen das ist unterste schublade....


----------



## BigBubby (20. April 2011)

Ich habe es gemacht und ich sage dir, es hat nichts mit den Lötstellen zu tun.
Es sind nur mikrorisse die kurzzeitig damit geschlossen werden. Das kann, muss aber nicht in Lötstellen sein. Das können auch Risse in anderen Strukturen sein.


----------



## Clawhammer (20. April 2011)

Es kann alles im Prinzip sein aber meistens sagt man eben "Kalte Lötstellen" und fakt ist das es funktioniert wenn nicht gerade den Ofen auf 250°C lässt


----------



## Dacuba (27. April 2011)

Könnte es sein dass das selbe prinzip auch mit einer CPU "AMD Phenom x4 9600"  funktionieren könnte??? 

Anfang des jahres ist mir der rechner beim zocken abgestürzt und möglicher weise ist wegen überhitzung meine cpu kaputt gegangen allerdings sieht man keine branntspuren oder sonstiges...


----------



## Löschzwerg (27. April 2011)

Möglich ist vieles, bei der CPU dürfte es aber eher unwahrscheinlich sein. Hier sind eher kleinste Bereiche im Chip selbst durchgebrannt, da hilft auch der Backofen nix. Versuchen kannst es natürlich trotzdem


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. April 2011)

Ich würde den Plastikdeckel vom kühler nehmen vor  dem Packen! sonst hast du nachher einen pudding


----------



## Dacuba (27. April 2011)

mhh hört sich nicht gerade positiv an hehe, aber probieren geht ja wie man so schön sagt über studieren und deshalb werde ich es morgen mal ausprobieren, werd mich morgen noch mal melden, bis dahin noch einen schönen mittwoch abend 
*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/54009-darkfleet85.html*
@ *Darkfleet85 

*ich habe keine ahung was du mir mit deinem post sagen willst


----------



## Cycle (26. Mai 2011)

Moin,

in meinem Rechner steckt eine Asus EN8800 GTX diese habe ich im Januar 2008 gekauft. Es haben sich seit langer Zeit Anzeichen von Defekten angekündigt. Beim Hochfahren wurde mir kein kein Bild geliefert, erst nach mehrmaligen Versuchen und wilden Schüttelaktionen (Verdacht auf Wackelkontakt oder so). Auch erhielt ich Fehlermeldungen des GraKa-Treibers. Gestern traten dann im laufenden Betrieb Grafikfehler auf, bis hin zum kompletten Ausfall des Bildes. Ein Neustart half zunächst, doch nach einigen Minuten das selbe. Dann erschienen bereits beim Bootvorgang Grafikfehler. Dann habe ich die Karte für 15 Minuten bei 130° in den Backofen gesteckt. Nun läuft sie wieder, aber mal sehen wie lange.


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (26. Mai 2011)

@dacuba 

Darkfleet 85 meint damit das du den kühler abnehmen solltest da er dir sonst wegschmilzt


----------



## BigBubby (27. Mai 2011)

Wobei das nicht das Problem ist.
Die Kühler müssen runter, damit eine gleichmäßige Wärmeverteilung stattfindet. Sonst hat man am ende Sachen mit 60 und sachen mit über 100 Grad. Dann hat man zwar gebacken, aber nichts erreicht.
Übrigens war der Post schon über 1 monat alt-.


----------



## maar (28. Mai 2011)

habe meine nvidia 7900GTO schon 2 mal gebacken die lief dann in beiden fällen höchstens 2 wochen lang
die letzte gebackene 7600GT lief grade mal 5 tage. 

hab es jetzt satt und warte auf die bestellte Gigabyte GF GT 430 mit turbocache 
und hoffe dass diese dann mal läuft bei mir


----------



## Senten (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo zu sammen 

Ich habe neulich bei ebay eine 8800GTX erworben und leider zu spät festgestellt, dass sie als defekt reingestellt worden ist ^^'
Naja... jedenfalls bin ich dann durch Zufall auf diesen Thread gestoßen und ohne es bisher selbst ausprobiert zu haben, bin ich darüber schon froh: er hat mir sehr viel Freude bereitet xDD
Jedenfalls müsste heute oder spätestens morgen die Karte ankommen und dann werde ich auch gleich mal meine Kochkünste auf Probe stellen und ein leckeres GraKa-Bleu fabrizieren. Lustigerweise hatte meine Mutter absolut kein Problem mit der Idee und hat mir gleich nen Freibrief ausgehändigt  

Der Verkäufer war so nett und hat mir gleich noch ein Bild seines Fehlers zugemailt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sofern ich das in diesem Thread nachvollziehen konnte ist das a) ein sehr häufiger Fehler der 8800GTX und b) meißt auch erfolgreich gebacken/behoben worden.

Ich werde euch über das Resultat informieren


----------



## jurawi (8. Juni 2011)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zitat von maar*
habe meine nvidia 7900GTO schon 2 mal gebacken die lief dann in beiden fällen höchstens 2 wochen lang
die letzte gebackene 7600GT lief grade mal 5 tage.

...gerade mal 5 tage xDDD.. hallo ?!?!? du hast eine grafikkarte durch BACKEN wieder für eine zeit zurück ins leben gerufen   was willst du mehr erwarten ​


----------



## Paddman (8. Juni 2011)

du kannst glücklich sein den eigentlich sollte sie nur 2-4 stunden gehen


----------



## robbe (10. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand vor 2 oder 3 Tagen Galileo gesehen? Da gings auch ums Thema Grafikkarten backen. Den ihr "Rezept" war 10min bei 200°c, was mich doch sehr gewundert hat. Also bei 200°c würd ich meine Karte nicht in den Ofen legen.


----------



## Doom (18. Juni 2011)

Ich mach mich heute mal an meine 8800 Ultra 

das bei Galileo hab ich auch schon gesehn aber 200 Grad höhrt sich schon viel an


----------



## ZET (18. Juni 2011)

In der Produktion ist das ja auch nix anderes da werden die Teile auch mit über 230C° zusammen gebacken.


----------



## YellowCaps (18. Juni 2011)

und wenn die Graka eh defekt ist, was solls. Inzwischen sollte aber auch den meisten klar sein, das diese Methodik zumeist nur temporär das Problem löst.
Set der Zeit wo diese Möglichkeit bekannt wurde, ist es leider immer häufiger so, das auf solch Art wieder hergestellte Graks, schnellstmögllichst verkauft werden, bevor diese wieder ausfallen. Hat immer 2 Seiten, son nettes Gimmik wie "Backen"


----------



## BigBubby (18. Juni 2011)

ZET schrieb:


> In der Produktion ist das ja auch nix anderes da werden die Teile auch mit über 230C° zusammen gebacken.


 
ähmm nein.
Es werden zwar die Lötstellen selber heißer, aber die CPU und den Ram werden sie Garantiert nicht so stark erhitzen, genau wie andere Plastikelemente...

Zum Glück sind 230° im Backofen nicht so extrem heiß (Gibt ja son vverrückten, der sich selbst mit Pizza in Backofen gestellt hat, bis sie gar wurde).
Die wärmeübertragung ist da drin einfach nicht so Knülle. Deshalb gehen 230° bei wenig Zeit. Genau wie wenig Temperatur mit langer Zeit geht.
Allgemein würde ich aber immer 2ters favourisieren.


----------



## Doom (18. Juni 2011)

Also meine 8800 Ultra läuft wieder ich hab das  ja nurmal zum Spaß getestet


----------



## Schattenschritt (21. Juni 2011)

Also 200° ist für die gesamte Graka bei insg. 10Min viel zu viel; bei 10Min spricht man normalerweise von ca. mind 100°...
Das Problem ist dann meist die Langlebigkeit - in über 90% funzt es auf Anhieb - aber nach ca. 1 Jahr unter stetiger Belastung ist meist der Vorzustand wieder da - und dann nochmal backen geht meist, aber dafür eben noch kürzer und immer so weiter bis sie bald nichts mehr geht (je anch Modell und deren Qulität). Aber an sich wirlich gute Methode, habe auch oft mit Heißluftpistolen XboX360iger Chips repariert, da man da nicht das ganze Mainboard reinschieben muss/sollte...


----------



## Tuerkay (21. Juni 2011)

10 Min bei 200°C ist in ordnung, SOLANGE der Backofen auf auf Umluft steht. So wird die Temperatur erreicht um das Lötzinn zu schmelzen aber gleichzeitig keine anderen Teile zu beschädigen. Hab auf diese weise eine 9800GTX ne PS3 und ne XBox 360 "repariert". Die zu reparierende Hardware sollte dabei nicht direkt auf dem Backgitter/-brett liegen sondern auf z.B. einem Holzbrett. Auserdem sollte man lieber alle Türen schließen und die Fenster öffnen, da es extrem stinkt. Anschließend muss man nur noch alles für ca. 30min abkühlen lassen. Am besten sollte man einen Ventilator oder ähnliches zum kühlen nutzen.


----------



## BigBubby (21. Juni 2011)

Da wird kein Lötzinn schmelzen. Da fehlen noch etwa 200° für...


----------



## Tuerkay (22. Juni 2011)

Das bei Chips genutze Lot wird wohl zur klasse der Weichlote gehören, welche bereits im bereich von 180°C-200°C in den flüssigen Zustand übergehen. Anderenfalls würden die Kontakte garnicht erst "kaputt gehen" und somit die Backofentherapie nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2011)

Man sollte immer Lottemperatur und Löttemperatur unterscheiden.
Am Lötkolben stellt man zwar um die 400°C ein, das bekannte L-Sn60PbCu2 selbst ist aber bei 200°C flüssig.

Allerdings hat das Lot noch lange nicht durchgängig 200°C nur weil die Luft drum herum diese Temperatur hat und bleifreie Lote schmelzen im allgemeinen auch erst bei höheren Temperaturen. Bei solchen Temperaturen schmilzt wohl wenn überhaupt nur die Oberfläche leicht an, was aber eben für kleinste Risse reichen könnte.


----------



## Tuerkay (22. Juni 2011)

Sorry aber das letzte mal hatte ich vor 5 Jahren wirklich was mit Löten zu tun 
Das sind halt die letzten Dinge die ich noch irgendwie in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## AuXilium (22. Juni 2011)

Also ich mische mich auch mal ein. An sich ist das Backen der Hardware im Ofen kein Problem. Es wird halt jedes Teil gleichmäßig von der Wärme umgeben, wenn man zum Beispiel versucht seine Hardware mit einem Heißluftföhn zu reparieren kann man besser "zielen". Ich selbst habe schon dutzende Xboxen mit einem Heißluftföhn repariert, den einzigsten Punkt den man beachten sollte ist, dass man gewisse Bauteile, wie Elektrolytkondensatoren usw. abdeckt. Denn wenn man unvorsichtig genug ist, dann können die Elkos platzen und man hat seine Xbox versaut. Natürlich kann man sie auch tauschen, aber darum geht es hier nicht.

Ich selbst habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt eine Xbox im Ofen zu backen, aber ich glaube nicht dass ich das jemals tun werde und wahrscheinlich ist die Methode mit dem Föhn um einiges besser und sogar effiktiver. Dieser Trick wird einige Zeit halten, aber irgendwann kommt der Fehler wieder und wieder und die Intervalle zwischen den Ausfällen werden immer kürzer.

Das Beste wäre natürlich den Grafikchip o.ä. auszulöten, das Lot zu entfernen und danach alles wieder mit besserem Lot zu verbinden, aber das ist ziemlich aufwändig und man benötigt einen Reflowofen und eine BGA-Reballing-Anlage.


----------



## Löschzwerg (24. Juni 2011)

AuXilium schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt eine Xbox im Ofen zu backen, aber ich glaube nicht dass ich das jemals tun werde und wahrscheinlich ist die Methode mit dem Föhn um einiges besser und sogar effiktiver. Dieser Trick wird einige Zeit halten, aber irgendwann kommt der Fehler wieder und wieder und die Intervalle zwischen den Ausfällen werden immer kürzer.


 
Wenn man weiß wo der Fehler liegt definitiv eine gute Lösung, hab ich schon mit nem BGA Speicherbaustein von einer Grafikkarte gemacht. Den fehlerhaften Baustein konnte ich durch drücken auf diesen identifizieren (Bildfehler verschwanden mit Druck auf den Baustein).

Reballing geht auch mit der Heißluftpistole, ist aber nicht gerade einfach


----------



## GxGamer (7. September 2011)

Ich backe auch mal wieder etwas.
Habe hier im Markt eine defekte 4870 von Saphire erworben, rein als Bastlerobjekt.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Macht auf DVI gar kein Bild mehr und auf VGA macht sie das da:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nun steckt sie gerade im Ofen und bin gespannt obs bei ihr was bringt, ich hänge dann ein Update dran 

Update: Schade, hat nix gebracht


----------



## bruderbethor (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich hätte wirklich nie gedacht das es funktioniert *ABER* das tut es !

Vor drei Tagen hat die 8600m GT meines ASUS C90s den Geist aufgegeben. Da ich gerade etwas klamm bin und mich schon immer mal im Backen üben wollte habe ich es einfach mal probiert. 10 min. 200°C Umluft. 

Tada  der "Umluftgott" schenkt mir eine tadellos funktionierende Grafikkarte 

So nun Backe ich gleich im Anschluss mal ein Targa Traveler 1577 Mobo weil ich so entosiastisch bin 

mfg

@GXGamer: wie heiß hast du gebacken und wie lange ?


----------



## bruderbethor (1. November 2011)

Naja was soll ich sagen ... 15min. bei 140°C haben dem todgeglaubten Notebookmainbord wieder neues Leben eingehaucht 

Ich hatte eigendlich wirklich nicht vermutet das es funktionieren könnte aber siehe da, auch hier war der Backpfen die richtige Wahl; obwohl es eine ganz schöne schrauberei wahr das Board frei zu legen.

mfg


----------



## ser0_silence (9. November 2011)

Hab grad mal meine AGP X850XT in den Ofen geschmissen 
Die ist schon seit Ewigkeiten kaputt. Bluescreen nach Treiberinstallation. Mal schauen obs was bringt. Ich bin gespannt 
In meinem 3. Rechner (Athlon XP 2500+@3200+) hat die eigentlich ganz gut gerockt 

Update: Hat leider nichts gebracht. Extreme Bildfehler sind die Folge des Versuchs 
Naja werds denke mal morgen nochmal probieren. Und wenns nicht geht muss leider meine X1650Pro oder meine Geforce 2 GTS wieder ins System xD


----------



## Godaishu (29. November 2011)

Auch wenn es schon fast wieder einen Monat seit dem letzten Post ist:

Gerade eben habe ich 2 9800GTX in den Backofen gelegt. 110 C° für 30 Minuten. 

Die Ältere ging eines Tages nach dem StandBy meines PC nicht mehr. Beim anschalten dreht der Lüfter auf Max und mehr passiert nicht. 

Die Neuere gab heute endgültig ihren Geist auf nachdem sie eine Woche ohne aktiven Treiber unter Win7 ging. Die Karte habe ich bei Ebay erworben und ich nehme daher stark an, dass sie schon vorher gebacken wurde. Als ich sie bekam ging sie noch einige Wochen ohne Probleme...

Nun bin ich mal gespannt ob eine der Karten wieder funktioniert, momentan plane ich eigentlich nicht eine Neue zu kaufen ... 

Hier dann gleich mehr:

Edit: So, die neuere Karte funktioniert wieder, Windows startet ganz normal, die Karte wird vollständig erkannt. Eine Partie Dead Rising 2 ging auch ohne Probleme. 

Die Andere probiere ich morgen mal aus und schreibe hier nochmal. 

Danke an alle die ihre positiven Ergebnisse hier gepostet haben, ohne euch hätte ich das nie probiert .



G


----------



## bruderbethor (29. November 2011)

Super, freut mich  habe letzte Woche auch eine 8800 GT sowie eine 8800 GTX gebacken bekommen  beide gehen wieder ohne Probleme. Eine 9800 GT konnte ich leider nicht retten und wollte mich schon ärgen bis ich einen Kratzer auf der Rückseite entdeckt habe der mehrer Leiterbahnen durchtrennt hat... naja da hilft auch ken Backofen mehr. 

Mein nächstes Projekt wird wohl eine GTX 295, auch wenn ich diese nur schweren herzens in die Röre schieb 

*@Godaishu *Sag bitte mal bescheid was aus der zweiten 9800GTX geworden ist 

mfg


----------



## Godaishu (1. Dezember 2011)

Leider konnte ich gestern nicht mehr testen ob die alte Karte geht. 

Heute war ich hingegen dazu gezwungen. Bei Assassins Creed machte die "Neue" leider plötzlich schlapp. Nach einigen Tests stellte ich fest, dass sie nur noch auf dem Desktop problemlos funktionert, also auch HD Videos beschleunigt etc, aber bei Spielen sofort zum Vollabsturz führt. Daher gehe ich davon aus das die Karte auch beim nächsten Backen nur wieder kurzfristig halten wird ... der Vorgänger wird das wohl auch einige male gemacht haben.

Nun habe ich also die Alte eingebaut und siehe da, sie funktioniert wie immer. Die Frage ist nun: Wie lange? 

Es bleibt mir nichts anderes als zu hoffen das sie Assassins Creed Revelations und Arkham City noch mitmacht ... dann kaufe ich mir auch gerne eine neue.

G

Edit: @bruderbethor War deine 295 schon im Ofen?


----------



## bruderbethor (1. Dezember 2011)

Ja war heute im Ofen 

Leider konnte ich nichts für sie tun  was mich nur wundert ist, das sich jetzt nichteinmal mehr der Lüfter drehen will. Schade Schade, aber es kann ja auch nicht immer klappen


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. Dezember 2011)

Ein Freund von mir ( ein Techniklaie ) hat seine Notebook Graka nach 2-stündigem Ausbau, im Zuge dessen weite Teile der Tastatur vernichtet wurden in den Ofen bugsiert um sie dadurch zu heilen. Nach einiger Zeit wähnte er die Grafikkarte wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung und baute sie prompt wieder in den Laptop ein. Unglücklicherweise wurde beim euphorischen Einbau das Entladen vergessen. Gute Idee, schlechte Ausführung - Ein Evergreen, nicht nur in der Politik!


----------



## bruderbethor (1. Dezember 2011)

Notebook habe ich auch schon mit erfolg im Ofen gehabt. Sowohl die Hauptplatiene als auch nur die Grafikkarte ... also das hat bei mir echt gut geklappt. Aber naja die Ausfhrung ist eben doch nicht nur die B-Note 

mfg


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. Dezember 2011)

Dachte beim ersten Lesen du hättest das komplette NB in den Ofen geschoben 

Das wäre ne schöne Sauerei gewesen ^^


----------



## bruderbethor (2. Dezember 2011)

Hmh ... lecker damfender Giftmüllklops Ja das wäre echt eine Sauerei !!


----------



## Carvahall (4. Dezember 2011)

Morgen kommt auch meine 8800GT hinein, die hat grüne und rote pixel überall auf dem Bildschrim verteilt...

Vlt funktionierts...


----------



## -angeldust- (5. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hatte damit Erfolg vor ca. 2 Monaten!
EVGA 8800GTS, alle Lüfter ab, die Platine bei 120° 20 Minuten in den Ofen.
Vorher hatte ich nur noch grüne und rote Streifen auf dem Bildschirm!!!
jetzt läuft Sie wieder, hoffentlich biszu zum neuem System dann im nächsten Jahr.
Also ein Verusch ist das allemal werd!!!


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. Dezember 2011)

Bei der 9800GT von meiner Freundin hat es auch geklappt. 
Nur habe ich jetzt ein Problem mit der Karte, sie läuft nicht mehr 100% genau im Ref. Takt dieser läst sich auch nur sehr ungenau verstellen.
Die Karte kommt noch mal in den Offen bei 120° a 20min mehr als def. kann sie ja eh nicht mehr sein! 

Die Ursache für das gebacke war ein Bluescrean gefolgt von einer fehlenden ansprechbarkleit im Windows.

Wünscht mir Glück
EDDIE


p.s. sollte ich beim PCGH Adventskallender eine neue Graka gewinnen bekommt my Bessere Helfte natürlich eine neue ^^*


----------



## CrazyGamer (6. Dezember 2011)

nice  
hab davon zwar noch nichts gehört , aber werde es für meine nächsten defekten grakas aufjedenfall mal verwenden xD


----------



## diGGerSchen (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab vorgestern die defekte 9800GTX+ 512MB von nem Freund gebacken, 10 Minuten bei 200°C bei Ober-/Unterhitze.

Nunja, was soll ich sagen, sie läuft wieder und eine Stunde hatte ich sie auch schon im Burn-in Test vom Furmark laufen, allerdings ging mir dann die Lautstärke massiv auf die Nerven.


----------



## bruderbethor (20. Dezember 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch  Ich bin im Moment auch stark am Überlegen ob ich meine Defekte GX2 mal backe ... Naja mal sehen


----------



## Exception (20. Dezember 2011)

> Ich bin im Moment auch stark am Überlegen ob ich meine Defekte GX2 mal backe



Die wird doch schon von alleine so heiß.


----------



## bruderbethor (20. Dezember 2011)

Oh ja aber ganz i.O. ist sie leider nichtmehr ... Naja und die riesen Nvideachips immer da geht wieder massig WLP flöten wenn es nicht klappt ...


mfg


----------



## BigBubby (20. Dezember 2011)

Kauf doch einfach die billige für 1€ die Tube. Das sollte mehr als ausreichend sein für die Teile. Da musst du keine Arctic  Silver und co draufhauen


----------



## Harry70 (20. Dezember 2011)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Kauf doch einfach die billige für Tube 1€. Das sollte mehr als ausreichend sein für die Teile. Da musst du keine Arctic Silver und co draufhauen



Man kann ja einen 10l Einer kaufen


----------



## blueray95 (21. Dezember 2011)

also ich hab  jetz langzeiterfahrungen mit 2x 7600 gt und einer 8800 gts 320 und alle haben auf lange zeit wieder den geist aufgegeben^^


----------



## dmxforever (28. Februar 2012)

Eine 8800 GTS 512 um € 1,- geschossen und nach meiner Laptop-Grafikkarte der zweite erfolgreiche Backvorgang.


----------



## JackOnell (28. Februar 2012)

So bekommt man auch ne ps3 wieder zum leben aber auch hier ist das bloß eine kurzzeitige überbrückung, und nichts für die Dauer.
Alternativ kann man auch mit nem heizluftföhn ran gehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2012)

Da das hier ja fast schon ein Sammelthread ist, mal meine Erfahrung:
XfX 9800GTX+, 30 Minuten bei 150 °C Umluft. Verhindert jetzt nicht mehr, dass das System mit meiner Mystique bootet (vorher kam das System nicht bis zum Post, wenn die 9800GTX ungenutzt im System steckte) - aber erkannt oder gar angesprochen wird immer noch nichts.

(Karte ist aber auch plötzlich komplett ausgefallen und hat nicht nur ein paar Fehler produziert, wie bei vielen erfolgreichen Bäckern)


Der GK104 soll hinne machen


----------



## KastenBier (1. März 2012)

Hier auch mal meine Erfahrung zum Thema backen.

8800GT und 6200GS mit defektem VRAM (Streifen und Pixelfehler) bei ca. 150° 10 Minuten im Ofen. Vorher das Gehäuse und Blende entfernt, die Chips von Wärmeleitpaste befreit auf Backpapier gelegt und gehofft. 

Die 8800GT läuft wieder munter seit 2 Monaten bei meinem Bruder im PC. 

Die 6200 hat das ganze allerdings nicht so gut überstanden, die alten LKOS sind nur bis 105° ausgelegt und dementsprechend ein wenig sehr aufgebläht Auf der 8800GT waren glücklicherweise schon die neuen verbaut, die haben die 150° problemlos überstanden


----------



## wackaman (8. März 2012)

Fand das Thema heute morgen über den Gockle...
Dass das auch hier diskutiert wird und Erfolg, zumindest bei Einigen gemeldet wurde, macht mir etwas Hoffnung.
Bevor ich aber auch "zu Werke" schreite, frage ich lieber nochmals nach, ob meine Vermutung überhaupt richtig ist.

Darum gehts.
Laptop Sony Vaio VGN-AR61E, Graka 8400M GT vermute ich als defekt.

Schalte ich das Laptop ein dann ist alles normal, keine Streifen, keine Pixelfehler.
Dann Bootet Windows Vista x86auch hier noch keine Fehler.
Nach dem Bootbalken der da so durchläuft wird der Bildschirm schwarz, leuchtet aber noch und 1-2 Sekunden danach auch keine Aktivität der HDD Leuchte.
Das bleibt dann so 1-2 Minuten so, dann startet sich Windows neu.
Im abgesicherten Modus fährt er normal hoch.
Dann mal Nvidia (orig Sony Treiber) deinstalliert und std. Graka installiert.
Laptop fährt ganz normal hoch.
Installiere ich Windows 7 und halte mich genau an die Abfolge der zuerst vor dem Graka Treiber zu installierenden Sony Komponenten, dass startet auch Win7 zunächst normal aber dann tauchen Grafikfehler in Form von Streifen und Punkten auf. Win7 lädt sich aber weiter.

Auch hier, installiere ich Std. Treiber dann fährts normal hoch.
Vista und Win7 sind aber nicht wirklich nutzbar in der heutigen ZHeit auch wenn man nicht spielt denn die Grafikbeschleunigung fehlt an allen Ecken und Enden.

ServiceManual zum "Zerlegen" habe ich, aber wird das auch die Graka sein?
Wird die Graka doch anders angesprochen mit Std Treiber und Nvidia Treiber?

Zerlegen also, CPU und andere Komps raus die ausbaubar vom Motherboard des Laps sind und ab in den Ofen?
Andere Teile/Bereiche kann ich ja abdecken (Alufolie-glänzend nach Außen)
Aber welche Temp jetzt?
100° 30 Minuten, 130° 15 Minuten oder 200° 10 Minuten (natürlich mit Umluft) Hier wurde ja alles gemacht.

Freue mich auf eine Antwort. Gruß, Wackaman.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2012)

Grafikausgabe ist eine sehr wahrscheinliche Ursache. Eingabegeräte lösen afaik keine Bootfehler aus, Laufwerks-/Controllerfehler führen immer zum Bootabbruch, RAM/CPU-Fehler treten zufällig auf. Bleibt eigentlich nur die Grafik, die pünktlich zum Laden der Treiber zicken macht.
Aber: Beim Absturz muss es nicht die Karte sein, es könnte auch ein Treiberkonflikt vorliegen. Hast du mal unter Win7 ein paar Stresstests gemacht um zu sehen, ob du damit gezielt weitere Fehler oder Abstürze provozieren kannst?
Falls dem so ist und keine Garantie mehr existiert, kann man es versuchen (wenn ein einzelnes Grafikmodul vorliegt auch ohne großes Risiko, dass du intakte Komponenten beschädigst)

Temperatur habe ich auch keine Erfahrung mit.


----------



## wackaman (8. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Stresstest der Graka kann ich ja nicht machen, Stresstest Prime läuft durch, gestern mal 4 Stunden laufen lassen.
HDD hatte ich schon getauscht, 200GB Sata I, 750GB Seagate Momentus und ne 120GB SSD waren bei den Versuchen beteiligt.
Ist der std. Grafiktreiber installiert, läuft das Sys rund, installiere ich den Notebook original für das Laptop Nvidia Treiber schmiert das Sys nach dem Ladebalken ab, wie beschrieben.
Habs auch mit Omega Treibern und gemoddeten Treibern versucht.

Der Grafikchip ist auf dem Laptop Board verlötet also kein MXM Model.
Da muss also das ganze Board gebacken werden.


----------



## folcalor (8. März 2012)

Hab meine alte Powercolor X1950Pro 512 mb erfolgreich "gebacken"! 
Bei Spielen gab es immer Blue Screens,  jetzt läuft sie wieder rund.
Hab das Lüftergehäuse abgebaut, Kühlkörper und WLP entfernt. Dann ~130 Grad, 30 Minuten.

so long, folcalor..


----------



## wackaman (8. März 2012)

So Laptop ist zerlegt.
Das war eine Heidenarbeit, gefühlte 1200 Schrauben und Schräubchen sowie Scheibchen, zig Meter Kabel Dutzende Stecker und absteckbare Platinen...
Hab alles nach Handbuch zerlegt, CPU habe ich auch rausgenommen, also nur das leere Board.
Anschließend paar Lagen Alufolie um die nicht direkt zu erhitzenden Teile, sodass nur due GPU fei bleibt, Ober- und Unterseite.
Abstandhalte aus Alufolie, damit auch drunter kuschelig wird.

Backofen auf 200°C mit Kontrollthermometer gemessen und jetzt Backts die ersten 10 Minuten.
Dann nehme ich ich raus, lasse es 5 Minuten Kühlen und tue es nochmal 5 Minuten rein.

Für das Aroma habe Rosmarienzweige, Pfeffer und Salz sowie eine halbe kleine Knoblauchknolle dazu gegeben.

Die ersten 10 Minuten sind gerade rum und Board kühlt nun etwas ab und dann zweite Runde.

Wollte nur schreiben dass und wie ich es gamcht habe. Morgen gehts wieder Arbeiten und entweder morgen Abend oder Samstag baue ich es zusammen und berichte.


----------



## BigBubby (9. März 2012)

Dir ist schon klar, dass die alufolie verdammt heiß wird? also eher gegenteiliges erzeugen KANN? dazu entsteht dadrunter ein hitzestau.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (9. März 2012)

wackaman schrieb:


> So Laptop ist zerlegt.
> Das war eine Heidenarbeit, gefühlte 1200 Schrauben und Schräubchen sowie Scheibchen, zig Meter Kabel Dutzende Stecker und absteckbare Platinen...
> Hab alles nach Handbuch zerlegt, CPU habe ich auch rausgenommen, also nur das leere Board.
> Anschließend paar Lagen Alufolie um die nicht direkt zu erhitzenden Teile, sodass nur due GPU fei bleibt, Ober- und Unterseite.
> ...



Warum 200°C? WTF wer hat dir denn das gesagt? 200°C sind doch etwas viele für das ganze Bord samt MOSFET´s, usw.
Ich drück dir die Daumen das es nicht zu viel für´s Bord war.


----------



## wackaman (9. März 2012)

Ich hatte das auch im Kopf aber dann doch verworfen.
Es ging mir einfach darum, die direkte Strahlung der oberen Backofenröhren nicht auf die unbeteiligte Teile strahlen zu lassen.
Direkte Hitze, die von diesen Röhren abstrahlt ist nunmal wärmer als die Restwärme, die unter der Folie entsteht.
Das war zumindest mein Gedanke.

Board und alle Komponenten haben es, soweit ersichtlich, unbeschadet überstanden.
Inwiefern das vermeindliche Graka Problem behoben wurde, steht noch offen.
Gestern Abend habe ich schon begonnen mit dem Zusammenbau. Ich habe mich entschieden, zunächst nicht komplett wieder zusammenzubauen, sondern erst mal nur soweit, dass ich es starten und booten kann.
Heute Abend weis ich mehr und werde berichten.

Bilder habe ich gemacht und wenn gewünscht lade ich sie hoch und verlinke hier.

Schönen Tag und bis später, Wackaman.


----------



## Lan_Party (9. März 2012)

Hmm sollte ich mal mit meiner gtx570 versuchen.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (9. März 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Hmm sollte ich mal mit meiner gtx570 versuchen.


 
Hast du keine Garantie mehr?
Nach dem Backen ist die ja so oder so futsch!


----------



## Lan_Party (9. März 2012)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Hast du keine Garantie mehr?
> Nach dem Backen ist die ja so oder so futsch!


 Kühler gewechselt. 
Dazu von Colorful.


----------



## wackaman (10. März 2012)

So Ihr die Ihr ungläubig seit... 

Es hat funktioniert.
Laptop funkltioniert tadellos, Graka inbegriffen. Aero geht, Treiber richtig installiert. Was für ein Ding.

So und nun mal zu den Backofen-Temps die ich verwendet habe.
Ich habe eine programmierbare Lötstation. Stelle ich die Tem auf 100°C dann tut sich nichts am Lot an keinem Bauteil, an keinem SMD oder an sontigen Lotstellen.
Einzig die Platine erwärmt sich an diesem Bereich und dehnt sich daurch etwas aus. Es mag sein, dass daurch bereits bei einigen diese kalten Lötstellen, die die Fehler verursachten, die Probleme verschwinden. Am Lot selber tut sich bei derart niedriger Temp aber nichts.

Erst ab 200"C wird das Lot zumindest weich und schmilzt oberflächlig etwas an.
Jetzt ist aber nicht jeder BAckofen gleich und Temp wie eingestellt nicht Temp wie gewünscht, deswegen mit einem BAckofen Temp Messgerät kontrolliert.
Um 200°C Umlauft zu erreichen, musste ich z.B. 220°C einstellen.

Aber ich freue mich, bin begeistert und verwundert, für so ein Backofen noch alles zu gebrauchen ist.
Gehört eigentlich in jede PC Bastelbude so ein Teil.

Ich bedabke mich bei Allen für diesen Thread, der ist sowas von wichtig, den müsste man ganz Oben führen. Ev. auch mal in der Zeitung??


----------



## wackaman (22. März 2012)

Möchte nochmal eine Rückmeldung geben.

Laptop funktioniert tadellos nach der Rep.
Ist seit der Rep im 24/7 Dauereinsatz.
Nicht ein einziges Problemchen.
Meine Vermutung zum Defekt geht dahin, dass es dadurch beschädigt wurde, das die WLP komplett eingetrocknet war. Dadurch hatte sie sicher auch keinen richtigen Kontakt mehr zwischen Kühler/Lüfter und CPU/GPU/Chipsatz.
So folgte daraus die Überhitzung und darauf folgten die kalten (losen) Lötstellen.

Die Laptophersteller sollten mal damit aufhören, die CPU´s derart im Gehäuse zu verstecken und einen Montagedeckel zu nutzen, entweder von Unten oder von der Tastatur aus. Für die Garantiezeit ein Siegel anbringen.
So kann man sein Laptop dann auch länger nutzen, indem man die WLP mal erneuert oder dann auch in der Fam weiter geben und sich dennoch ein Neues kaufen.

WLP zu erneuern ist ja kein Hexenwerk, wenn man daran kommt.


----------



## bruderbethor (22. März 2012)

wackaman schrieb:


> Die Laptophersteller sollten mal damit aufhören, die CPU´s derart im Gehäuse zu verstecken und einen Montagedeckel zu nutzen, entweder von Unten oder von der Tastatur aus. Für die Garantiezeit ein Siegel anbringen.
> So kann man sein Laptop dann auch länger nutzen, indem man die WLP mal erneuert oder dann auch in der Fam weiter geben und sich dennoch ein Neues kaufen.


 
Glaub mir das wollen die garnicht ! Du sollst dir lieber einen schicken neuen holen. Wenn es nach den Herstellern gehen würde dann würden die dingen genau 2Jahre und einen Tag halten und dann den Dienst Quitieren 
So ist das in der Wegwerfgesellschaft.

mfg

ps. Das war aber nicht immer so. Mein Dell Notebook von 2000 geht immernoch  da war das noch ein bissel anders mit der Nachhaltigkeit ...


----------



## Manner1a (22. März 2012)

Habe noch´ne alte 7900 GT rumliegen. Sobald die GTS 250 also ihren Geist aufgibt, werden beide gleichzeitig im Backofen repariert.


----------



## Jolly91 (30. März 2012)

Hab meine Zotac GTX 260 AMP² mit 200°C für 15-17 Minuten gebacken. Garantie ist da leider nicht mehr drauf, weil ich die innerhalb 14 Tagen nicht registriert habe ^^ 

Verbaut wird die morgen, hab keine WLP zuhause. Die Noctua NT-H1 war leider leer.

Der brauchte mal ein paar Minuten um auf 200°C zu kommen. Und für 15 Minuten dürften 200°C wohl mehr als ausreichen.

Über Sinn oder Unsinn mag jetzt so mancher Streiten, aber ob ich die Diode wieder hinbiegen konnte, wird sich zeigen. Nicht das jetzt jemand meint 200°C, ist der Blöd, nein aber die Karte ist sowieso schon so gut wie hinüber.

Und ja, auskennen tuh ich mich schon, da die Karte ja eh abgeschaltet ist sollte da nichts passieren. Außerdem tut sich da auch erst etwas mit erhöhter Temperatur, wie etwa 200°C ^^

Und wenn es funktioniert, ist es auch gut. Karte war noch in Alufolie gut eingewickelt.

Und dadurch, dass die eine Diode, mit der ich kontakt mit einem Material hatte, zu glühen begann, brauchte ich auch mehr Temperatur. Von da ging ich halt aus, und naja, abwarten und Tee trinken.

*Edit:*

200°C machten der GTX 260 nichts. Die Karte funktionierte wieder bis zum Boot-Screen dann kam der Pixelbrei wieder... inkl. freeze.

 Müsste die eine Diode wohl neu löten.

 Und für die ASUS GTX 560 ti dcii hab ich um 50€ zuviel bezahlt, noch bevor die Preise sanken, Kopf nimm und hau hin und her... 

 Wird die ASUS wohl die Notfallkarte werden...


----------



## Mystik (16. April 2012)

Heute hatte mein Laptop (Fujitsu Siemens Pa 2548) seinen Geist aufgegeben, schwarzes Bild und piepen...
Laut bios-code die grafik defekt..
ABER, Backen hat geholfen!! war zwar fruselarbeit die Hauptplatine mit dem aufgelöteten Grafikchip aus und vor allem wieder ein zu bauen... aber es hat geholfen!!


----------



## wackaman (17. April 2012)

Mein Laptop, arbeitet nun schon seit der Methode im 24/7 Betrieb ohne jegliche Probleme, wie am ersten Tag.
Voller Erfolg.

Übrigens bezieht sich die Methode nur darauf, dass solche Fehler durch lose Lötstellen ausgelöst werden. Beschädigte Bauteile repariert man so nicht.


----------



## dmxforever (17. April 2012)

wackaman schrieb:


> Mein Laptop, arbeitet nun schon seit der Methode im 24/7 Betrieb ohne jegliche Probleme, wie am ersten Tag.
> Voller Erfolg.


 Stell dich beim 24/7-Betrieb auf etwa 3-4 Monate Lebensdauer ein. War bei mir genauso.


----------



## wackaman (17. April 2012)

Das kommt auf die Nutzung an.
Zum Gamen ist meins ungeeignet und dient nur als Office fürs normale Arbeiten und Inet sowie kleinere Serverarbeiten.
Auch war meine Backtemp und Backzeit höher.

Aber danke dennoch für den Hinweis, ich hoffe natürlich dass es länger hält und selbst wenn nicht, dann wird der Vorgang eben wiederholt.


----------



## dmxforever (17. April 2012)

wackaman schrieb:


> Das kommt auf die Nutzung an.
> Zum Gamen ist meins ungeeignet und dient nur als Office fürs normale Arbeiten und Inet sowie kleinere Serverarbeiten.
> Auch war meine Backtemp und Backzeit höher.


 Ich spreche von meinem Laptop und der ist von 2004. Also auch nix mit Gamen. 

Ist ja interessant, dass du weißt, wie heiß bzw. lange ich die Grafikkarte meines Laptops gebacken habe. Hellseher? 
Aber du hast schon recht...es waren "nur" 180° Heißluft.

Halt uns auf jedem Fall auf dem Laufenden. Irgendwann ist es nämlich wieder soweit.


----------



## wackaman (17. April 2012)

Naja bezüglich meiner höheren Temps, bin ich vom Verlauf hier im Forum ausgegangen, wo angegeben wurde, dass so Temps um die 120°C genutzt wurden und lediglich so etwa 10 Minuten "gebacken" wurde.

120°C halte ich für zu niedrig und 10 Mins für zu kurz.
Deine 180°C sind schon nah drann.

Hast Du Deinen Vorgang dann wiederholt oder war dann nichts mehr zu machen?


----------



## dmxforever (17. April 2012)

Bin noch nicht dazugekommen sie wieder in den Ofen zu schmeißen. Kommt aber noch, da mir eh nichts anderes übrig bleibt, wenn ich ihm noch eine kurze lebensverlängernde Maßnahme verabreichen will.


----------



## Playa (17. April 2012)

Ich muß gestehen, ich habe damals auch so angefangen !  

Kann mich noch an meine 9800 GTX erinnern, die ich für 3 Minuten beim Vorgeheizten Backofen auf ca. 220°C gebrutzelt habe.
Das ganze Zweimal.

Erstes mal reinlegen ... warten bis Eieruhr bimmelte und raus ...
Anschließend rausgeholt und den Chip mit leichten Druckbewegungen auf den PCB an den Ecken nachgepresst.
Nachdem die vollständig abgekühlt ist, wieder rein und nochmal dasselbe.

Als ich die Karte das erstemal reintat, muß ich noch anmerken, waren es 2 Minuten bei 200°C. Reichte anschließend für knapp 4 Monate Betriebszeit.
Später eben bei 220°C für ca. 3 Minuten. 

Heute bin ich aus diesen Kindsspielereien raus ... 
Mache es schon 'bisschen' professioneller ! War aber damals ein super Anreiz für mich, mich in dieser Richtung weiter zu schulen.


----------



## dmxforever (17. April 2012)

Playa schrieb:


> Mache es schon 'bisschen' professioneller ! War aber damals ein super Anreiz für mich, mich in dieser Richtung weiter zu schulen.


 Und das führen wir jetzt aber bitte etwas genauer aus.


----------



## Playa (17. April 2012)

dmxforever schrieb:


> Und das führen wir jetzt aber bitte etwas genauer aus.


 Oh jeee ... ja gut dann kurz: 

*Vom Backofen, über den Heißluftfön, rüber zu einer kleinen Reflow-Station bei uns auf der Arbeit !* 

Ich löte und entlöte manchmal die GPU's wenn es sein muß. Da die Station nicht vollautomatisch ist, ist es ein wenig mit Fleißarbeit verbunden. Aber die Ergebnisse sprechen ihre Sprache.  

Bislang habe ich mich mehr den Notebook-GPUs gewidtmet. Besonders meinen eigenen Notebooks. Hab dann mal eins mit defektem Grafikchip gekauft (fast nur nVidia Chips) und das Ballgrid wieder neu aufgetragen.
Wie gesagt, Fleißarbeit, die es aber meist immer wert war ! 

Zuletzt habe ich mir jedoch an einer (Desktop) GTX 470 die Zähne ausgebissen, ... da die GPU abzulöten.


----------



## dmxforever (17. April 2012)

Auf Reflow hab ich schon getippt. 

Und wie sehen deine Langzeiterfahrungen mit diesem Gesamtaufwand aus?


----------



## Playa (17. April 2012)

Besser als Backofen oder simples erhitzen. Hält immernoch (wahrscheinlich). Hab mich meist dann schon von den Geräten getrennt, so das ich das nicht genau nachweisen kann.
Naja, hab mein Acer Notebook aber immernoch. Der Grafikchip hat eine Restaurierung vor ca. einem Jahr bekommen. Seither einwandfrei.
Ist ein übertakteter nVidia 9600 GS Chip samt Spannungserhöhung. Spiele ab und zu immernoch kleine Spiele drauf. Also geschont wird der Chip nicht unbedingt. 

Mit meinem alten Industriefön hatte ich aber später auch ganz gute Erfolge. 
Da die nVidia Chips sich an den Ecken leicht wölben, habe ich nach einer Lösung gesucht, die trotz Heißluftfön davor zu bewahren.
In späteren Chips (u.A. auch die GF 9er Generation), hat nVidia kleine Rahmen, art Spacer auf den Chip gepackt, der genau die Ränder und Ecken mithilfe des Kühlers auf den PCB drückte.
Selbiges habe ich dann mit einem zurechtgebogenen Kupferdraht (Tipp irgendwo aus dem I-Net) versucht oder nahm auch aus alten nVidia Karten diese passenden Spacer-Rahmen (wie auch immer die Dinger heißen ...) und benutzte diese.

Nachdem ich das mit dem Draht oder Rahmen nach mehreren erfolglosen Heißluftfön-Versuchen probierte, hat es auch entschieden länger gehalten.

Später ging ich über, die Ecken mit kleinen Punkten auf das Board/PCB zu verkleben.
Bei höherwertigen Notebooks z.B. von Dell oder Sony habe ich das beobachten können, dass GPUs und MCHs an den Ecken mit kleinen Tropfen mit der Platine verklebt waren.
Das habe ich mir dann ebenso zu Nutze gemacht ...


----------



## dmxforever (17. April 2012)

Liest sich sehr interessant. Der Laptop-Absatz würde wohl etwas zurückgehen, wenn jedermann zu so einer Prozedur in der Lage wäre.

Wie siehst du die Diskussion mit der Temperatur? Besonders im Bezug auf den Backofen.
Mit welchen Temperaturen arbeitet überhaupt ein Reflow-Ofen?


----------



## Playa (17. April 2012)

Das kommt auf den Ofen und die Reflow-Methode an.

Was z.B. ein Infrarot Reflow-Ofen schafft, kann ich nicht genau sagen. Weiß nur, dass die nur sehr kurz belichten.


Unsere Station schafft bis zu 480°C. Ist auch schon etwas älter das Gerät.

Normal wird aber bei ca. 320°C entlötet und bei 300°C gelötet.

Bei Lötkolben benutzt man ja auch um die 400°C zum Entlöten ... 


Die Bauteile halten schon was aus, solange es nur über eine kurze Zeit ist.

Deshalb kann man im Backofen auch GraKas und andere Platinen schön bei ca. 250°C knusprig braten. 
Würde euch aber empfehlen, möglichst NICHT die Umluft bei einem entsprechenden Umluftofen einzuschalten ! 
Das kann schnell mal in die Hose gehen! 
Und immer zuerst auf gewünschte Temperatur vorheizen!

Wie erwähnt, spielt beim Reflow-Löten der Zeitfaktor eine große Rolle, weniger die Temperatur. 
Der Schmelzpunkt liegt übrigens je nach Sorte des verwendeten Lötzinns irgendwo zwischen 180 und 260°C.


----------



## dmxforever (17. April 2012)

Playa schrieb:


> Würde euch aber empfehlen, möglichst NICHT die Umluft bei einem entsprechenden Umluftofen einzuschalten !
> Das kann schnell mal in die Hose gehen!


 Was spricht gegen Umluft? Sollte man Ober-Unter-Hitze verwenden?


----------



## Playa (17. April 2012)

Aus Erfahrung ! "Da" spielt eben Zeit eine große Rolle !  

Wenn das Lötzinn nämlich den Schmelzpunkt bei Temperaturen ab 180°C erreicht, pustet euch die Umluft die kleinen SMD's und andere Bauteile regelrecht von der Platine...  

Ja, ist mir damals bei meinen ersten Versuchen auch passiert. Zum Glück hatte ich die Platine schon aufgegeben gehabt. 
Als ich die dann rausnahm und umdrehte fielen noch weitere Bauteile ab. Auf dem Backblech lagen ebenfalls unzählige drauf.
Dabei war die Platine vielleicht nur eine Minute drin ... oder etwas weniger. Habe sie rausgenommen, nachdem es anfing stark nach Kunstoff zu riechen ! 

Will also damit sagen, mit Ober- und Unterhitze, fahrt ihr kontrollierter !


----------



## dmxforever (17. April 2012)

Ok, ist einleuchtend. Dass bereits nach einer Minute die Teile purzeln, ist schon etwas krass. Dann müsste die Temperatur aber auch um einiges höher gewesen sein bei deinem Versuch, als meine 180° Umluft, die effektiv ja noch weniger sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2012)

Es gibt ja die Empfehlung, die Karte vorher in Alufolie einzuwickeln. Das schützt nicht nur den Backofen ein bißchen vor Ausdünstungen, sondern auch die Bauteile vor Zugluft


----------



## dmxforever (17. April 2012)

Ich bin damals nach dieser Anleitung vorgegangen und darin wird vor dem direkten Kontakt mit der Alufolie abgeraten.


----------



## Playa (17. April 2012)

Nein, ich habe damals mit dem Umluftofen nicht übetrieben was die Temperatur anging ... doch es ging dort einfach nur zu schnell, darauf war ich nicht sonderlich vorbereitet (war auch das erste mal ! ).

Mit der Ober-Unterhitze dauert der Prozess etwas länger, was sich sogar positiv auswirkt.

Nichtsdestotrotz, ist die Backofenprozedur mehr ein "Kleben" als löten.
Wenn man nämlich das Lötzinn dadurch schon zum schmelzen bringt, ist es für die anderen Komponenten der Platine meist schon zu spät. 

------
In Alufolie wickeln und in den Ofen stecken ? Wollen wir hier Karoffeln kochen ? 
Kann mir auch wenig vorstellen, dass das sonderlich einen großen Vorteil bringt.

Alufolie sollte man benutzen, wenn man mit einem Heißluftfön arbeitet, um die anderen Teile vor der heißen Luft durch Wärmeverteilung zu schützen.

Im Backofen sehe ich das mehr als ein Risiko.


----------



## dmxforever (17. April 2012)

Playa schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe damals mit dem Umluftofen nicht übetrieben was die Temperatur anging ... doch es ging dort einfach nur zu schnell, darauf war ich nicht sonderlich vorbereitet (war auch das erste mal ! ).


 Hmm....dann müsste es sich aber um einen Lötzinn gehandelt haben, der einen sehr niedrigen Schmelzpunkt hatte, wenn andere Boards oder Grakas diese Temperaturen aushalten und das Lötzinn nicht mal wirklich groß erweicht.


----------



## Playa (17. April 2012)

Nicht übertrieben = ~250°C    ..

Mehr schaffte der Ofen ja auch nicht meine ich ...


----------



## dmxforever (17. April 2012)

Playa schrieb:


> Nicht übertrieben = ~250°C    ..
> 
> Mehr schaffte der Ofen ja auch nicht meine ich ...


 Ja ja, wenn man schon etwas zum ersten Mal probiert, dann auch gleich mit Vollgas.


----------



## Playa (17. April 2012)

So ist es ... wenn schon, denn schon ...


----------



## Klarostorix (17. April 2012)

Was sind wir Nerds nur für ein krankes Völkchen


----------



## Mystik (18. April 2012)

na ja, also ich habe einfach bei ~125° 25min bei Umluft drin gelassen^^

mal sehen wie lange es hält


----------



## Klarostorix (12. Mai 2012)

Also meine Karte hat gestern das zeitliche gesegnet, wohl der Speicher, wenn man's genau nimmt. Denkt ihr dass beim Speicher der Backofen noch hilft?


----------



## Löschzwerg (13. Mai 2012)

Ein Versuch kann nicht schaden  Außer du hast die Möglichkeit einen professionelleren Reflow durchzuführen.


----------



## Klarostorix (13. Mai 2012)

Löschzwerg schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Versuch kann nicht schaden  Außer du hast die Möglichkeit einen professionelleren Reflow durchzuführen.



Phuuuu, was ist das denn?


----------



## Löschzwerg (13. Mai 2012)

Für den Anfang würde folgendes Equipment genügen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ffer-fehler-von-8mb-auf-12mb.html#post4118543

Damit kann man kleinere Speicherchips im BGA Format ab- und anlöten, aber auch GPUs kann man einem Reflow unterziehen. Kein Vergleich zum Backofen


----------



## Klarostorix (13. Mai 2012)

Ich hab sie nun gebacken, aber starten tut der PC damit auch nicht. Ergo muss was neues her.


----------



## wackaman (29. Mai 2012)

Also mein Laptop läuft und läuft und läuft.
Letztens habe ich dann noch die CPU ausgetauscht gegen eine wesentlich stärkere CPU und den Ram verdoppelt, eine SSD 120GB mit 750GB Maximus HDD kombiniert, das orig Wlan Modul abg gegen ein abgN ausgetauscht und kann nicht klagen.

Von Temps beim Backen des Boards bei 120-130°C halte ich nichts. Da schmilzt der Lot ja nicht mal an, bzw. nur oberflächlich. Außerdem je niedriger die Temp desto länger brauchts.
Ebenso rate ich von Umluft ab, vor Allem wenn man Alufolie nutzt, denn dann wirds nämlich unter der Folie heißer als an den anderen Stellen. (Hitzestau)

So arbeitet mein Laptop, nach der Rep. vor 2 1/2 Monaten und den vielen Modifikationen rund um die Uhr im 24/7 Betrieb als Office und Multimedia PC und Server sowie für TV Funktionen.

Letzte Maßnahme die ich machen muss, ist den defekten Akku meines VGN-AR61E zu ersetzen/reparieren, was aber mal richtig teuer wird.
Tipps und Angebote nehme ich gerne entgegen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich hab sie nun gebacken, aber starten tut der PC damit auch nicht. Ergo muss was neues her.



Habe den Thread jetzt nicht genau verfolgt.
Bei dir in der Sign. steht die GTX 670,ist die Kaputt oder redest du von einer anderen Graka.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (29. Mai 2012)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Habe den Thread jetzt nicht genau verfolgt.
> Bei dir in der Sign. steht die GTX 670,ist die Kaputt oder redest du von einer anderen Graka.



Wen er die GTX670 wirklich gebacken hätte, müsste PCGH hier ein extra "super-mega-krass-Gefällt-mir" Knopf einbauen! 
ICh denke mal die GTX670 ist das neue was her musste!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2012)

Wie sagt mann so schön.Alles ist möglich


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Mai 2012)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:
			
		

> Wen er die GTX670 wirklich gebacken hätte, müsste PCGH hier ein extra "super-mega-krass-Gefällt-mir" Knopf einbauen!
> ICh denke mal die GTX670 ist das neue was her musste!



Mit der letzten Annahme liegst du richtig. Meine Radeon HD 4890 hab ich gebacken


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (29. Mai 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Mit der letzten Annahme liegst du richtig. Meine Radeon HD 4890 hab ich gebacken



Wäre es gegen meine Erwartung die GTX670 die du gebacken hättest. Würde ich jetzt sagen: "Man hast du EIER". 
Einer muss ja immer der Erste sein!


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Mai 2012)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Wäre es gegen meine Erwartung die GTX670 die du gebacken hättest. Würde ich jetzt sagen: "Man hast du EIER".
> Einer muss ja immer der Erste sein!


 
Wenn noch Garantie (vor allem EVGA ) vorhanden ist? Nein, Danke


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2012)

Grosse & Dicke Eier


----------



## peter0010 (12. Juni 2012)

hi leute!

ich werd bekloppt...

habe das schon vor 2~3 jahren mal gehört hatte aber nie wirklich eine kaputte graka, doch jetzt habe ich zwischenzeitig gar keine gehabt und dann hat mir ein kollege ne halbwegs funktionierende 9800gtx geschenkt

die hat im bios schon weiße streifen, einzelne striche und pixel gehabt die in windows allerdings verschwunden waren doch nach spätestens 10minuten 3dmark hat sich die kiste aufgehangen und nun habe ich die bei 200° in den ofen geschmissen für 10minuten und siehe da... die karte ist wie neu  gerade nen 3dmark eine stunde lang durchlaufen lassen und noch immer keinen hänger gehabt !

ich hab gedacht ich guck nicht richtig 


gruß


----------



## FreezerX (12. Juni 2012)

peter0010 schrieb:


> [...] nun habe ich die bei 200° in den ofen geschmissen für 10minuten und siehe da... die karte ist wie neu  gerade nen 3dmark eine stunde lang durchlaufen lassen und noch immer keinen hänger gehabt !
> 
> ich hab gedacht ich guck nicht richtig


 
Glückwunsch!

So werden es die RMA Abteilungen von Sapphire, EVGA und Co wohl auch machen .


----------



## Niza (11. November 2012)

Einfach zu cool.

Mein bruder hat es schon gemacht .

Ich hätte in damals fast für verrückt erklärt als er die Grafikkarte in den backofen schob.

Aber als er damit dann tatsächlich der Grafikkarte wieder Leben eingehaucht hat war ich ziemlich überrascht.

Sie war vorher defekt und nach den backen lief sie wieder ohne Probleme.

Wie kann das Bloß?


Ihr hättet die Gesichter meiner Eltern sehen müssen als sie die Grafikkarte damals im backofen gesehen haben

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. November 2012)

Ja die Story kenne ich schon.
Meines Kumpels grafischfähiger  Taschenrechner hat nen Wasserschaden (ins Display ist Fanta gelaufen).  Funktionieren tut er noch. Ich habe schon überlegt ob ich ihm zur  Backofen Methode rate. Allerdings habe ich mich dann umentschieden, da  an dem Taschrechner doch recht viel Kunststoff dranhängt. Glaubt ihr,  dass der stark verläuft? Wie war es bei euch mit der Platine? hat sich  die leicht gebogen? Solange der Taschenrechner nicht davonläuft... (im warsten Sinne des Wortes ). Ich befürchte eben nur, dass (so wie ich meinen Kumpel kenne) der den GTR den halben Tag im Backofen lässt


----------



## Z3rno (11. November 2012)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ja die Story kenne ich schon.
> Meines Kumpels grafischfähiger  Taschenrechner hat nen Wasserschaden (ins Display ist Fanta gelaufen).  Funktionieren tut er noch. Ich habe schon überlegt ob ich ihm zur  Backofen Methode rate. Allerdings habe ich mich dann umentschieden, da  an dem Taschrechner doch recht viel Kunststoff dranhängt. Glaubt ihr,  dass der stark verläuft? Wie war es bei euch mit der Platine? hat sich  die leicht gebogen? Solange der Taschenrechner nicht davonläuft... (im warsten Sinne des Wortes ). Ich befürchte eben nur, dass (so wie ich meinen Kumpel kenne) der den GTR den halben Tag im Backofen lässt


 
Was ist denn jetzt genau kapuut? Das Display?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (12. November 2012)

Z3rno schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt genau kapuut? Das Display?


 
Es ist nichts kaputt gegangen. Allerdings hat das Display einen starken Wasserschaden. Das Modell ist dieses hier: Sharp EL-9900G - Grafikrechner: Amazon.de: Bürobedarf & Schreibwaren


----------



## Z3rno (14. November 2012)

Versuch den Teil auszubauen, also den Kunststoff drumwegzunehmen, aber glaube nicht, dass das klappt


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (15. November 2012)

Schon ganz schön verrückt  
Werd ich denke ich auch machen wenn meine 5850 stirbt, aber erst wenn die neue Karte da ist!  

Das gute an der ganzen Geschichte ist, das die Karte ja schon kaputt ist, schlechter kanns ja nicht werden lol 
Insgeheim warte ich immernoch auf den Tag an dem einer seine Karte in einen Mikrowellen-Backofen schiebt


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (16. November 2012)

hab letztes we nen fl 90 gebacken. langsam und stetig die temp auf max 170grad gehoben und es läuft und läuft und läuft 

graka war defekt


----------



## rept.jah (27. April 2013)

So, muss den Thread mal wieder aufwärmen, was auch gut zum Thema passt 

Habe nämlich vor einigen Tagen eine Geforce GTX 460 bei eBay gekauft.

In der Auktion stand "ungetestet, vorsichtshalber als defekt". (Die übliche Betrugsmasche mit der meist skrupellose Typen ihren Elektroschrott bei eBay versilbern.) Hatte selbst noch nie auf so ein Angebot geboten und dachte, ich probier's mal. 20,-€ war mir die Erfahrung wert. Im Nachhinein ein gutes Lehrgeld, denn in Zukunft werd ich nichts mehr "ungetestet, vorsichtshalber als defekt" bei eBay kaufen.

Die Karte war natürlich im Arsch. Ohne Treiber lief sie zwar, mit Treiber kamen dann aber Bildfehler, Bluescreens und Abstürze (Neustarts).
Also erstmal mit dem Schraubenzieher dran. War alles verdächtig sauber unter der Lüfterabdeckung und die Kühlpaste war nicht original, sondern ganz frisch. Jetzt hätte ich mich mit dem Verkäufer streiten und vielleicht eine Rücknahme erwirken können aber ich hatte von der Backofen-Methode gehört...

Ende vom Lied: Die Karte läuft wieder, einwandfrei sogar die ganze Nacht durch. 5 Minuten bei 200°C ohne alle entfernbaren Plastikteile und Aufkleber und ohne Kühlpaste haben gereicht! Bei Ober-Unterhitze im normalen Ofen (hab keinen mit Umluft).

Nun hab ich was ich wollte, nämlich nen Office-PC vorübergehend für unter 30,- spielefähig gemacht. 

Den Verkäufer habe ich mittlerweile neutral bewertet, zusammen mit ner Warnung für andere Käufer, da ich vermute, dass er von dem Schaden wusste.

Hier noch 2 Bilder der Karte vor dem Backen (mit Stelzen drangeschraubt) und während des Prozesses.


----------



## peppnick (27. April 2013)

dann kann man ja nach defekten grakas schauen wenn man die für 20€ ersteigern kann ist es doch ein versuch wert 
zu geil......ahahah


----------



## bruderbethor (30. April 2013)

peppnick schrieb:


> dann kann man ja nach defekten grakas schauen wenn man die für 20€ ersteigern kann ist es doch ein versuch wert
> zu geil......ahahah


 
Hab ich auch schon gemacht. Aber es klappt nicht immer. Viele Karten lassen sich somit nur für kurze bis mittlere Zeit zum leben erwecken. Hab selbs soch 8800GT/GTX 9800GT 9800GX2/GTX295 gebacken. Meißtens klappt es aber nicht für Lange  Also vorsicht denn auch andere kennen diese Methode. Und solche Karten sind oft bei ebay zu finden. Wenn die Aufkleber gelblich aussehen oder fehlen würde ich sie nicht nehmen ! Denn dann hatten sie schon eine thermische Behandlung.

mfg


----------



## oneberlin (1. Mai 2013)

was genau bewirken denn 5min 200grad dabei?! kann das nicht so richtig erfassen


----------



## quattro68 (1. Mai 2013)

Weiß jemand ob das Backen bei Karten mit Blackscreenproblem wunder bewirkt?


----------



## JackOnell (1. Mai 2013)

quattro68 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob das Backen bei Karten mit Blackscreenproblem wunder bewirkt?


Wenn du nix zu verlieren hast kannst du es ja einfach mal testen


----------



## atzenfreak99 (1. Mai 2013)

Hab hier noch defekten ram rum liegen, geht das damit auch? Also mal backen.


----------



## BigBubby (1. Mai 2013)

Kann, muss nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2013)

Bei RAM sind defekte Chips afaik häufiger, als defekte Lötstellen. Backen kann nur bei letzteren helfen.


----------



## bruderbethor (2. Mai 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei RAM sind defekte Chips afaik häufiger, als defekte Lötstellen. Backen kann nur bei letzteren helfen.



Wer weiß, vielleicht bewirkt die "thermische Behandlung" ja auch innerhalb der Chips etwas ... Denn es soll auch Leute geben die schon bei 100°C erfolgreich einen 
GPU-Kuchen gebacken haben


----------



## BigBubby (2. Mai 2013)

Keiner weiß, was eigentlich wirklich beim Backen passiert. Für die Lötstellen ist es eignetlich zu kalt.


----------



## efdev (2. Mai 2013)

magie ist das ein wunderheilmittel!

musst du mal ausprobieren mit dem RAM wenns klappt ist gut wenn nicht hast du es zumindest probiert !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2013)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung/Tipps zum Backen von Platinen mit Elkos?
Im Rahmen meiner Router-Rettungsversuche (Thread) habe ich es gestern schon einmal mit 10 Minuten @ 100° versucht. Aber das hat keinen Unterschied gemacht. Da das Ding mit (105°C) Elkos bestückt ist, ist leider ein bißchen Vorsicht geboten


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. Mai 2013)

Habe bis jetzt nur Grakas gebacken... hat bei 2 von 3en bei mir geklappt. backe eigentlich immer so um 100-120°C rund 20-40 Minuten (jeh nach gefühl).
Wickel die Karten dafür immer noch etxra in Alufolie, bevor ich sie auf den Rost lege. ^^ (damm ich krieg Hardware Hunger xD)


----------



## BigBubby (23. Mai 2013)

Elkos entweder auslöten und wieder einlöten oder hoffen, dass sie es überleben. (Es 105°C max heißt ja nicht, dass sie bei punkt 105° tot sind. Meist sind da noch ein paar Grad reserve)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mich mal fürs Prinzip "Hoffnung" entschieden - wenn ich mir die Mühe mit dem Auslöten mache, dann kämen ohnehin neue rein. Die hier dürften im Betrieb schon längere Zeit mit 80+ °C beheizt worden sein, sind also alles andere als frisch.

Erstmal habe ich es aber mit 10 Minuten bei 150 °C probiert und siehe da: Bislang läuft das Ding. Mal gucken, wie lange.


----------



## loltheripper (24. Mai 2013)

Ich hab das auch mal versucht, dumm nur wenn man den Backofen vergisst und was Essen geht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bevor wer fragt, das Bild hab ich mal für einen Wettbewerb gemacht deshalb das Thermometer.


----------



## efdev (24. Mai 2013)

sieht gut aus aber ich schätze mal die läuft nicht mehr ?

welch graka haste den gekrillt ?


----------



## loltheripper (25. Mai 2013)

Das war ne 8800 GTS, wollte die eigtl noch als PhysX Karte verwenden. Und nein ich denke die läuft nicht mehr ohne Kondensatoren  aber wenn du willst darfste gerne mal ein Stück kosten.


----------



## efdev (25. Mai 2013)

nein danke sieht lecker aus aber ich verzichte und wünsche dir viel glück für dein nächstes gericht.


----------



## rept.jah (17. Juni 2013)

oneberlin schrieb:


> was genau bewirken denn 5min 200grad dabei?! kann das nicht so richtig erfassen


 
Also zumindest schonmal eine geringe Ausdehnung der metallischen Komponenten, vor allem des Lotes, wodurch ultrafeine Kontaktunterbrechungen sich wieder schließen sollen.
Das ganze grenzt ein Wenig an Voodoo, daher hat jeder sein eigenes "Rezept" bezüglich Temperatur und "Garzeit".
Elektronik Weichlote haben Arbeitstemperaturen um die 190°C, deshalb bevorzuge ich die kurze Dauer bei hoher Temperatur (knapp über 190°C). Ich verspreche mir davon, dass das Lot vielleicht an der Oberfläche ein wenig weich wird und dadurch auch längerfristig wieder verbunden bleibt. Für den primären Effekt sind aber erwiesenermaßen schon viel geringere Temperaturen ausreichend.


----------



## N00bler (17. Juni 2013)

Habe gerade mein Handy gebraten liegt jetzt wie Schmelzkäse in der Hand.


----------

